# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  τύψεις κλπ...ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ...!!!!!!!!!

## lill

γειά σε όλους......
μόλις έγινα μέλος στην παρέα σας και χαίρομαι πολύ για αυτό μιάς και το τελευταίο καιρό δεν βρίσκω κάποιον για να μιλήσω και ακόμα και όταν βρίσκω,δεν είναι αυτός σε φάση...!!!!!!!
είμαι 18 χρονών,πάω τρίτη λυκείου και φιλοδοξώ να περάσω στις πανελλαδιικές...!!!!!
δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς λίγο πολύ έχω πέσει και εγώ θύμα της νέας μόδας που θέλει τις γυναίκες πολύ αδύνατες και δεν διστάζω να το πώ,πάντα τα λέω έξω απο τα δόντια...!!!!
έχω περάσει απο πολλές φάσεις για να χάσω κιλά,βουλιμία,δεν έτρωγα καθόλου κλπ....
δυστυχώς πέρα απο κάποια ψευτοκιλάκια δεν τα κατάφερα...!!!!
είμαι 1,70 και ζυγίζω 58 κιλά....!!!!!ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΟ...!!!!
είμαι χοντρή και το ξέρω....κ αν όχι χοντρή γεματούλα,με απαίσιο σώμα....!!!!!!!
προσπαθώ ακόμα με διάφορους τρόπους να χάσω κιλά,χωρίς αποτέλεσμα....άντε να χάσω ένα δύο κ ώς εκεί....
μπορεί σωματικά να μην είμαι άρρωστη(έτσι νομίζω τουλαχιστον)αλλά ψυχικά είμαι σίγουρα.....έχω διαρκώς τύψεις που τρώω,στεναχωριέμαι,κλαίω χτυπιέμαι,αλλά δεν βγαίνει τίποτα,έχω κλειστεί στον εαυτό μου κ διαρκώς αναζητώ τρόπους να αδυνατήσω....
οι γονείς μου φυσικά δεν ξέρουν τίποτα,όπως κ οι περισσότεροι φίλοι μου αλλά και αυτοί που ξέρουν δεν κάνουν τίποτα....κοιτάνε όλοι την πάρτη τους κ περιορίζονται στο να με γράφουν....
δεν αντέχω άλλο πιά δεν ξέρω τί να κάνω,είμαι μόνη μου,δυστυχισμένη,φωνάζω σε όλους με τον τρόπο μου βοήθεια αλλά δεν με ακούει κανείς.....!!!!!!!πια μου έχει γίνει ΕΜΜΟΝΗ ΙΔΕΑ το να χάσω κιλά....ειλικρινά,αν δεν αδυνατήσω,δεν ξέρω τί θα κάνω....!!!!!!!!:(:(

----------


## lill

σας παρακαλώ εάν θέλετε πάντα πείτε μου μια γνώμη,δεν είμαι καλά.....!!!!!!!!!:(

----------


## nature

Γεια σου lill,
σε τι ακριβώς θέλεις να σε βοηθήσουμε?

- Πως θα χάσεις κιλά?
ή
- Πώς θα πάψεις να είσαι ΘΥΜΑ (όπως η ίδια είπες) της ηλίθιας αυτής φάμπρικας, που θέλει να λέγεται νέα μόδα?

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλημέρα.:)
Έχεις απευθυνθεί σε κάποιον ειδικό,μάλιστα σε κάποιον ειδικό πάνω σε διατροφικές διαταραχές;Aν όχι,για μένα αυτό θα έπρεπε να κάνεις,για να βοηθηθείς να επαναπροσδιορίσεις τη σχέση σου με το φαγητό,που όπως διαπιστώνεις,δεν είναι παρά μία μάχη,με ενοχές και αυτοτιμωρίες.Αυτή η λέξη που έγραψες,\"απαράδεκτο\",από πού προέρχεται,να το ψάξετε μαζί και να το βρείτε,ώστε να μπορείς να διαχειριστείς ό,τι σε βασανίζει.Μπορεί ας πούμε να σε επηρέασαν γονεικές σχέσεις με το φαγητό,η χρήση του ως επιβράβευση ή τιμωρία-είναι γνωστό πως κάποιοι γονείς το κάνουν,το πήγαινε νηστικός στο κρεβάτι ας πούμε-ή σου έφτιαξα το αγαπημένο σου φαί,γιατί είμαι ευχαριστημένη από σένα,κάτι τέτοια επηρεάζουν και διαμορφώνουν στάσεις,γεννάνε συμπεριφορές.

----------


## καλλιοπιτσα

αγαπητη μου lill,

φυσικα και δεν εισαι χοντρη με 1.70 υψος και 58 κιλα!!!!!!

δεν χρειαζεται να αδυνατισεις......

το μονο που χρειαζεται να κανεις ειναι να μιλησεις στους γονεις σου για να μπορεσουν να σε βοηθησουν και να απευθυνθειτε σε καποιον ειδικο σε διατροφικες διαταραχες...

Αν θελεις να μη βασανιζεσαι αλλο, μιλα με τους γονεις σου και ζητειστε βοηθεια αμεσα.

----------


## lill

:(
nature.....
ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω σε τί και πώς ακριβώς να με βοηθήσετε......
το μόνο που ξέρω είναι το πώς αισθάνομαι και αυτό είναι χάλια......
βιώνω το μεγαλύτερο μου φόβο,να είμαι ΜΟΝΗ μου και αυτό με πληγώνει...αισθάνομαι οτι πνίγομαι,χωρίς να ξέρω απο τί...δεν ξέρω πόσο μπορώ να αντέξω ακόμα....και δεν νομίζω να είναι και πολύ.....δεν μπο΄ρω να σου προσδιορίσω ακριβώς το πώς,πάντως το να ΄χασω κιλά σίγουρα θα με έκανε να νιώσω καλύτερα....!!!!!!!!!

rainandwind....
όχι δεν έχω απευθυνθεί σε κάποιο ειδικό και δεν γνωρίζω κάποιον που να μου κάνει το κλίκ να του ανοιχτώ και να τον εμπιστευτώ....απο την άλλη δεν ξέρω απο που προέρχεται η λέξη \"απαραδεχτο\",μάλλον απο το οτι για μένα τόσα κιλά σε αυτό τ ύψος είναι πολλά θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να είμαι 49 κιλά για να είμαι φυσιολογική....]
έτσι και σου μιλάω πολύ σοβαρά δεν θέλω καν να με βλέπω στο καθρέφτη....καταρχήν βλέπω οτι είμαι χοντρή στα μάτια των άλλων οταν με κοιτάνε απο πάνω μέχρι κάτω....είναι σαν να διαβάζω τη σκέψη τους....(μα πού πάει έτσι αυτή,δεν κοιτιέται στον καθρέφτη..?)
εσένα αυτό δεν θα σε πλήγωνε...?
θέλω να ελπίζω οτι μπορώ να τα καταφέρω μόνη μου και να ΄χασω κιλά και να πάψω να αισθάνομαι έτσι χωρίς να πάω σε γιατρό.....θέλω να είμαι ανεξάρτητη,δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις τί εννοώ.....

καλλιοπάκι μου,το \"πήγαινε σε ένα γιατρό και όλα θα λυθούν\" ή \"μίλα σους δικούς σου\" ακούγεται εύκολο και το έχω ακούσει πάρα πολλές φορές.....μα ποιός σας έχει πεί οτι ένας γιατρός ή οι γονείς είναι μια εφικτή λύση...??είναι πολύ δύσκολο να πάρεις μια τέτοια απόφαση και πολύ δύσκολο να μιλήσεις στους γονείς σου ειδικά αν έχεις τους δικούς μου γονείς....
οι οποίοι δεν παραλείπουν να μου χτυπάνε τα αρνητικά μου και να μου θυμίζουν έμμεσα και άμεσα οτι δεν είμαι το παιδί που θα ήθελαν να έχουν με κάθε τρόπο......γιατί λοιπόν να τους το πώ για να τους επιβεβαιώσω....///???ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ που θα καταφέρω είναι να τους δείξω οτι είμαι ανώριμη κ κάνω όλα αυτά δεν θα καταλάβουν το ΓΙΑΤΊ τα κάνω,όσο κ αν προσπαθήσω να τους εξηγήσω...θα τους δείξω οτι δεν μπορούν να μου έχουν εμπιστοσύνη και θα προκαλέσω την οργή τους....στη τελική γιατί να τους στεναχωρήσω φορτώνοντάς τους και άλλα προβλήματα?είμαι ήδη βάρος....!!!!!δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις....

----------


## Alterego

Αν χασεις κιλα θα νιωσεις καλυτερα;

----------


## lill

ναι αν πάω 48-49 κιλά θα νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα....τουλάχιστον με το σώμα μου......!!!

----------


## Alterego

τοτε κανε το...αν θα νιωσεις καλα κανε το τι βασανιζεσαι αδικα?

----------


## lill

με βασανίζει όμως η διαδικασία....έχω εξαρτηθεί απο τη βουλιμία και ενώ με αηδιάζει πιά,δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω
δεν ξέρω αν έχεις περάσει ποτέ απο βουλιμία...ναι οκ ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα...αλλά όταν αρχίσεις να πονάς και να έχεις γαστροραγίες....χάνεις τη μπάλα και προσπαθείς να βρείς τη λύση....αυτό κάνω και εγώ.!προσπαθώ να δώ πιο πολυπρησματικά τα πράγματα,να ακούσω γνώμες και να προσπαθήσω να δώσω λύσει σε όσα με σκοτώνουν....!!!!!

----------


## mariafound

γεια σου lill καλως ηλθες.Ας αφησουμε το φαγητο κ τα κιλα στην ακρη,δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα.Ειπες οτι δεν εισαι το παιδι που θα ηθελαν οι γονεις σου.Πως το ξερεις?Σου το ειπαν ποτε?Αν σου το εδειξαν με ποιους τροπους?Σε εχουν πιεσει ποτε ωστε να μοιασεις στα προτυπα του ιδανικου παιδιου που εχουν στο μυαλο τους?

----------


## lill

το ξέρω γιατί πάντα έχουν ένα παράπονο....
πάντα για αυτούς δεν κάνω κάτι σωστά....
όταν είμαστε μπροστά σε κόσμο δείχνουν στου φίλους τους οτι με αγαπάνε κ είναι ευχαριστημένοι μαζί μου,αλλά όταν είμαστε μόνοι μας για αυτούς όλα τα κάνω λάθος...
δεν μου το έχουν πεί έτσι,αλλά πόσες φορές μου λένε και κοίτα αυτό το παιδί που διαβάζει ή πως συμπεριφέρεται....σαν να μου λένε άλλαξε και εσύ....
εμμέσως λοιπόν πλήν σαφώς μου το έχουν καταστήσει σαφές....δεν είμαι όπως θα ήθελαν να είμαι......]
εδώ η μάνα μου δεν μου μίλαγε καν μια ολόκληρη βδομάδα,γιατί έμαθε οτι καπνίζω,δηλαδή με αγαπάει μόνο αν δεν καπνίζω και δεν με αποδέχεται οταν ξεφεύγω απο τα δικάτης πρότυπα σωσ΄της συμπεριφοράς.....???πώς λοιπόν να της πώ οτι είμαι βουλιμική...??/

----------


## mariafound

Ειναι το μεγαλυτερο λαθος που κανουν πολλοι γονεις,συγκρινουν το παιδι τους με αλλα κ το παιδι παντα το παιρνει σαν απορριψη.Οι γονεις σου σε αγαπανε απλα κανουν το λαθος που κανουν ολοι σχεδον.Μια ξεκαθαρη συζητηση μαζι τους πιστευεις οτι θα βοηθουσε?
να τους πεις οτι δεν σαρεσει να σε συγκρινουν αλλα θελεις να σε αποδεχονται κ να σου δειχνουν την αγαπη τους χωρις ορους?

----------


## lill

δεν νομίζω οτι θα βοηθούσε μαράκι μου,αλήθεια σου λέω,αν ήταν θα το είχα κάνει....πίστεψέ.....εντάξει δεν με πειράζει τώρα πια αν με συγκρίνουν,αλλά παλαιότερα με απασχολούσε για αυτό και στο είπα...ειλικρινά δεν είναι τα άτομα που θα επέλεγα να έχω δίπλα μου σε οτιδήποτε.....
πιστεύω οτι με αγαπάνε συμβατικά και αλήθεια σου λέω απο το να έχω κάποιον δίπλα μου που ξέρω οτι είναι και δεν είναι ταυτόχρονα προτιμάω να είμαι μόνη μου ή να μιλάω αυτή τη στιγμή μαζί σου,που δεν με ξέρεις αλλά παρ\'όλα αυτά προσπαθείς να δώσεις λύση και έχεις τη διάθεση να με ακούσεις τουλάχιστον...δεν ξέρω πόσο χρονών είσαι αλλά απο τα 17 και σε΄ελάχιστες μέρες 18,έτσι τα βλέπεις τα πράγματα,πίστεψε με....
ίσως και οτι δεν μου αρέσει αυτό που είμαι κ θέλω να χάσω κιλά τελικά να οφείλεται και στο οτι στο κοινωνικό μου περίγυρο με απορρίπτουν,δεν έχεις και άδικο τώρα που το σκέφτομαι....!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

lill,ίσως μη λέγοντάς της λοιπόν αυτό το \"είμαι βουλιμική\",μένεις κι εσύ θύμα της ίδιας της τελειομανίας της μητέρας σου,εξακολουθείς να μην παραδέχεσαι κάποιες σου αδυναμίες,γιατί αυτόν τον έλεγχο που σου άσκησαν,τον έχεις κι εσύ κάνει μέθοδό σου στη σχέση σου με το φαγητό;Aν λοιπόν αισθάνεσαι πως θα σε απορρίψει,φοβάσαι λοιπόν το να πέσεις στα μάτια της,μήπως το δυσκολότερο δεν είναι να καταλάβεις πως υποφέρεις,αλλά να δεχτείς τις δικές σου αδυναμίες,με μία παραδοχή του θέλω βοήθεια;Γιατί το να χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια το θεωρείς παραδοχή αδυναμίας;Όλοι μας από καιρό σε καιρό χρειαζόμαστε κάποια βοήθεια,αυτό σημαίνει πως μας αφαιρείται η ανεξαρτησία μας;Εξάλλου,πόσο ανεξάρτητη νιώθεις τώρα,που η σχέση με το φαγητό σε ελέγχει ψυχολογικά ούτως ή άλλως;Προτείνω να δουλέψεις λίγο σε αυτό το κομμάτι,να προσπαθήσεις να αποσυνδέσεις την παραδοχή πως θέλεις βοήθεια από το \"αν το ζητήσω βοήθεια,είμαι αδύναμη\".Δεν είσαι καθόλου και το να ζητήσεις βοήθεια,δεν σε κάνει ένα πλάσμα που μειονεκτεί,αλλά ένα πλάσμα που κυνηγάει να απελευθερωθεί,το αντίθετο δηλαδή απ\'ό,τι πιστεύεις για σένα.:)

----------


## lill

ίσως να είμαι και εγώ πλέον αυστηρή με τον εαυτό μου και να θέλω να είμαι τέλεια όπως θέλουν να είμαι...και ίσως να νιώθω οτι πέφτω στα μάτια τους με το να ζητάω βοήθεια....
το ζητάω βοήθεια είναι για μένα παραδοχή αδυναμίας μιας και δεν έισαι τόσο δυνατός,όσο χρειάζεται για να προστατέψεις τον εαυτό σου...αλλά ακόμα και αν δεν είναι και ακόμα και αν ζητάς τουλάχιστον πρέπει να είναι η σωστή...
της μητέρας μου δν πιστύω οτι είναι....
θα πληγωθεί ο εγωισμός της που δεν έχει καταφέρει αυτό που ήθελε το να γίνω δηλαδή τέλεια με τα δικά της στανταρτς και θα το ξεσπάσει πάνω μ....είναι καλή ιδέα...??ήδη ξεσπάει τα νεύρα της πάνω μου,ως εύκολη λύση να της δώσω και άλλα εναύσματα...??/

----------


## mariafound

lill εν καταρχην δεν επιλεγουμε τους γονεις μας.Δειχνεις οτι ενω θελεις να ξεφυγεις απο τους γονεις σου συγχρονως προσπαθεις να κανεις τα παντα ωστα να τραβηξεις την προσοχη τους κ να κερδισεις την αποδοχη τους.Ετσι ομως θα περασει ολη η ζωη σου.
Γιατι εισαι τοσο αυστηρη με τον εαυτο σου?Τι πιστευεις για οσους εχουν καποια μορφη αρρωστειας η διαταραχης?

----------


## lill

ναι όντως δυστυχώς δεν τους επιλέγουμε και αυτό ίσως να είναι και το λάθος....
δεν θέλω να τραβήξω την προσοχή τους,γιατί το λές....??απλά να με αγαπάνε θέλω και να με καταλαβαίνουν,τίποτα παραπάνω και τίποτα λιγότερο....!!!
είμαι αυστηρή με τον εαυτό μου γιατί έχω βάλει κάποιους στόχους και θέλω να τους πετύχω,θέλω να είμαι περίφανη για μένα όπως και οι υ΄πολοιποι,αυτοί που με αγαπούν.....
τι να πιστεύω???δεν είναι κάτι κακό ούτε κατακριταίο......
το πάν είναι όχι να μην έχεις προβλήματα αλλά τελικά να τα λύνεις με τον ένα ή με τον άλλο τρόπο άλλωστε έχω γνωρίσει τέτοια άτομα,π.χ μια φίλη μου είχε κατάθλιψη,οπότε και το αποδέχομαι σαν φαινόμενο...!!!!!!
με προβλημάτησες με αυτό που είπες...!!!

----------


## mariafound

LIll Μολις ειπες οτι πετυχαινοντας τους στοχους σου θα ειναι περηφανοι οσοι σε αγαπουν.Μα αυτο δεν ειναι η γνωμη των γονιων σου?Δειχνουν να σε αγαπουν οσο πετυχαινεις κ ανταποκρινεσαι στις προσδοκιες τους?
φυσικα κ δεν ειναι καθολου κατακριτεο να βαζεις στοχους κ να θελεις να πετυχεις.

----------


## lill

όχι σόρρυ εγώ δεν το διαχώρισα.....εννοούσα οτι δεν είναι κατακριτέο να έχεις κάποια διαταραχή....σου απάντησα στο άλλο σου ερώτημα...λοιπόν επειδή έχω φροντισ΄τηριο και δεν προλαβαίνω να απαντήσω αναλυτικά,θα απαντήσω κατα τις 9 που θα γυρίσω σπίτι...οκ/???
τα λέμε μετά!!!!!

----------


## lill

γειά και πάλι και σόρρυ για τη διακοπή,αλλά πανελλήνιες,καταλαβαίνεις. ...

λοιπόν αυτό που ήθελα να πώ είναι οτι πάνω απο όλα θέλω να είμαι εγώ περίφανη για μένα και μετά όλοι οι άλλοι,(όπως νιώθω και εγώ περήφανη όταν κάποιος που αγαπάω φαίρνει εις πέρς το οτιδήποτε καλό για αυτόν,γιατί θέλω να είναι ευτυχισμένος...)βέβαια μέσα σ\'αυτούς τους άλλους ναι είναι και οι γονείς μου(αν θεωρήσουμε οτι όντως με αγαπάνε,όπως λές)αλλά αυτό δεν αποτελεί τον αυτοσκοπό μου.....ναι είναι περήφανοι για μένα μόνο και μόνο όταν ανταποκρίνομαι στις προσδοκίες τους....έχεις δίκιο και σίγουρα με επηρεάζει αλλά όπως είπα δεν αποτελεί τον αυτοσκοπό μου...θέλω να είμαι τέλεια κ αν όχι τέλεια,κοντά σε αυτό πρώτα πρώτα για μένα,γιατί αυτό έχω μάθει,να είμαι υπεύθηνη,να διαβάζω,να μαγειρεύω κλπ μόνη απο 7 χρονών μιας και είμαι μοναχοπαίδι και οι γονείς μου πάντα δούλευαν τουλάχιστον μέχρι τις 4-5 οπότε για μένα πρέπει πάντα να είμαι σωστή και υπεύθηνη,έτσι έχω συνηθίσει γιατί αν δεν το έκανα εγώ,εκ των πραγμάτψν ποιός θα το έκανε...?δεν ξέρω γιατί τελικά έχω χάσει τον έλεγχο και πολύ περισσότερο τον αυτοέλεγχό μου,δεν ήμουν έτσι,μη βλέπεις αυτή την εικόνα πια η \"lill\" έχει αλλοτριωθεί!!!!!

αυτό που είπα οτι δεν είναι κατακριτέο σχετίζεται με την ερώτησή σου για το ποιά είναι η γνώμη μου ως προς κάποια μορφή αρρώστις ή κάποια διαταραχή...και λέω οτι το αποδέχομαι κ γενικά πιστεύω οτι οι άνθρωποι αυτοί δεν μειωνεκτούν κάπου,εξάλλου το να έχεις προβλήματα είναι ανθρώπινο και φυσιολογικό...το ζήτημα είναι να μη μένεις εκεί και να προσπαθείς να τα λύσεις,αν όχι να το φέρεις εις πέρας....!!!!

θα σου θέσω δύο ερωτήματα γιατί δεν κατάλαβα....
1)γιατί μου είπες οτι προσπαθώ να τραβήξω τη προσοχή τους με τη βουλιμία,αφού τους το κρύβω με νύχια και με δόντια?(μου έκανε εντύπωση) κ
2)γιατί με ρώτησες τί πιστεύω για όσους έχουν κάποια διαταραχή...??

----------


## nature

Γνωρίζεις τι αντίληψη έχει για τον εαυτό του, κάποιος με ανορεξία?
Γνωρίζεις πως βρίσκεται το φυσιολογικό βαρος του ανθρώπου?

----------


## mariafound

Πιστευω οτι ειχες πολλες ευθυνες απο μικρο κοριτσακι με πολλη προσπαθεια απο σενα για να εισαι τελεια. Συνηθως οι διατροφικες διατραχες εχουν σχεση με την αγαπη που εχουμε δεχθει κ αν πιστευουμε οτι την αξιζουμε.Μηπως δεχοσουν επιδοκιμασια μονο αν τα ειχες κανει ολα στην εντελεια?
Τωρα σχετικα με τα ερωτηματα
1.Θελεις περισσοτερη αγαπη κ προσοχη απο τους δικους σου ,χωρις ορους αγαπη.Με την βουλιμια προσπαθεις να δοκιμασεις τα ορια της αγαπης τους κ ταυτοχρονα τιμωρεις τον εαυτο σου νιωθοντας τυψεις γιατι δεν εισαι \"τελεια\"
2.Ηθελα να μαθω την γνωμη σου κ κυριως να σε προβληματισω.Αν πιστευεις οτι η οποιαδηποτε αρρωστεια ειναι αδυναμια κ αν ταιριαζει μεσα σε ενα \"τελειο\"κοσμο
οτι ειπα παραπανω ειναι δικες μου αποψεις ,διορθωσε με αν κανω λαθος

----------


## lill

δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω σε κανένα απο τα δύο ερωτήματα.....!!!!!
δεν είμαι ανοεξική για να ξέρω πώς νιώθουν και πώς το βλέπουν κ αφού δεν έχω γνωρίσει και κάποιον με αυτό το πρόβλημα,δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω....όσο για το δεύτερο δεν έχω ΙΔΕΑ.....!!!!!

----------


## nature

Συγνώμη, αλλά αφού πιστεύεις ότι είσαι χοντρή και προφανώς οι φίλες σου θα σου λένε ότι είσαι οκ, γιατί δεν μπήκες στο κόπο να δεις από επίσημη πηγή (εννοώ πίνακες που κυκλοφορούν από το ΙΚΑ ως το ιντερνετ) ποιο είναι το ενδεδειγμένο βάρος για την ηλικία σου??
Μου κάνει εντύπωση μιας και είσαι σύγχρονη κοπέλα και γνωρίζεις τη χρήση του νετ. Πως και δεν πατάς μια αναζήτηση για να δεις ποιο είναι το σωστό βάρος??

----------


## lill

μαράκι...
σχεδόν πάντα κάπως έτσι ήταν τα πράγματα...έπαιρνα δηλαδή έπαινο μόνο όταν κατάφερνα κάτι φοβερό....!!!!όσο για την αγάπη,ναι δεν πιστεύω παρόλο που είμαι μοναχοπαίδι οτι είχα όση αγάπη είχα ανάγκη για αυτό και την αποζητώ αλλού....!!!

να δοκιμάσω τα όρια της αγάπης τους...???δηλαδή το να πάθω κάτι για να δώ τί θα κάνουν,αυτό εννοείς...??μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο υποσυνείδητα αλλά δεν το βλέπω έτσι....ακόμα αναζητάω τους λόγους...το μόνο που ξέρω είναι οτι με αυτό ξεσπάω και έρχομαι πιο κοντά στο στοχο μου,να αδυνατήσω!αυτό έχω καταλάβει μέχρι τώρα....
πάντως σε βρίσκω πολύ ψαγμένη,αλήθεια μόνο και μόνο οι ερωτήσεις σου με προβληματίζουν....!!!!!

λοιπόν ναι όντως όσον αφορά στις διαταραχές και την ερώτηση σου γενικά με προβλημάτησες...σίγουρα προτιμώ το δικό μου \"τέλειο\" κόσμο,όπου δεν χωράνε τέτοια πράγματα αλλά παρόλα αυτά έχω επίγνωση οτι δεν είναι όλοι τέλειοι οπότε το αποδέχομαι ως ενδεχόμενο....και πάλι όμως δεν καταλαβαίνω που θές να οδηγηθείς....!!!

----------


## lill

nature....
οκ σου κάνει εντύπωση και λογικά,δεν σκέφτηκες όμως το ενδεχόμενο,οτι δεν θέλω να πληγωθώ...αν το επιβεβαιώσω και επιστημονικά οτι είμαι χοντρή παω για φούντο......εδώ δεν κοιτάω καν τον εαυτό μου στο καθρέφτη θα αντέξω να μάθω οτι ΌΝΤΩΣ είμαι αναμφισβήτητα χοντρή...?δεν νομίζω,άμυνα είναι....!!!!!
είμαι 18 1,70 και 58 κιλά αν θές δες το εσύ και αν δεν είναι απογοητευτικό πές μου,αλλιώς σόρρυ αλλά δεν θέλω να μάθω....

----------


## lill

όσο για την πρώτη ερώτησή σου θα ήθελα να μάθω την απάντηση για να καταλάβω και πού τελικά αποσκοπούσε....

----------


## nature

ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΗ?????
ΓΚρρρρρρ

Λοιπόν, το έψαξα εγώ για σένα. Επιστημονικά και όχι γιαλαντζή. Είσαι φυσιολογικότατη στα κάτω όρια. Αν χάσεις λίγα κιλά ακόμη θα είσαι underweight.

----------


## nature

Το είσαι σοβαρή ήταν για το χοντρή που είπες........
Διαφορά φάσης :)

----------


## lill

είμαι πολύ σοβαρή....
μην το κρίνεις έτσι,αν βρεθείς ποτέ στην θέση μου....(μακριά και μακάρι να μη βρεθείς ποτέ...)θα με καταλάβεις....
και εγώ έλεγα ηλίθια για να μη πώ μαλ...... τα κοριτσάκια που άκουγα οτι έκαναν κάτι τέτοιο και να που τώρα όχι απλά τα καταλαβαίνω αλλά αισθάνομαι το ίδιο....
nature μου είναι άσχημο αυτό το τρυπάκι,ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση....!!!!!!

----------


## lill

είμαι χοντρή ρε αγάπη μου,αναμφισβήτητα....
και ειλικρινά το βλέπω έτσι...!!!!!
τί εννοείς διαφορά φάσης..???

----------


## nature

Και για τη πρώτη ερώτηση ήταν γιατί τα άτομα με διατροφικές διαταραχές είναι γνωστό ότι φοράνε \"παραμορφωτικά γυαλιά\". 
Δηλαδή άλλα βλέπει όλος ο κόσμος και άλλα τα δικά τους ματάκια.
Μπορεί όλοι να βλέπουν μια αδύνατη κοπέλλα, και η ίδια να βλέπει τον εαυτό της χοντρό. 
Το έχεις διαβάσει/ακούσει ποτέ αυτό????
Το έχεις δει ποτέ στην τηλεόραση?
Οτι στις έσχατες περιπτώσεις η κοπέλλα (γιατί συνήθως χτυπάει κορίτσια) μπορεί να πάει και 30 κιλά κια πάλι να κάνει δίαιτα γιατί \"βλέπει \"τον εαυτό της χοντρό?
Ανασκουμπώσου και εμπιστέψου το μόνο αδιάσειστο στοιχείο: τους αριθμούς και την επιστήμη: Είσαι φυσιολογική στο βάρος. 
Ανασκουμπώσου όσο είναι καιρός πριν εγκατασταθούν στα μάτια σου για τα καλά οι \"παραμορφωτικοί φακοί\".
Το αν κάποιος είναι υπέρβαρος, φυσιλογικός ή παχύσαρκος μετριέται από το ΒΜΙ διεθνώς (Body mass IndeX). 
Δες και μόνη σου. Το google έχει ένα κάρο πληροφορίες, ενδεικτικά σου στέλνω αυτές

http://www.nhlbisupport.com/BMI/bmi-m.htm

http://www.bmi-calculator.net/metric-bmi-calculator.php

----------


## lill

ΝΑΙ ΟΚ....αλλά εγώ δεν θέλω να έχω bmi 20 όταν ξεκινάει απο 18.....
και δεύτερον δηλαδή εσύ τί πιστεύεις,οτι αν χάσω 8-9 κιλά που θέλω θα είμαι ανορεξική...?
όχι να παω 48 που για μένα θα ήταν το οκ,γιατί έχω φτάσει μέχρι 49 και ήμουν ΤΕΛΕΙΑ...
σου μιλάω για 50
....?

----------


## mariafound

Lill πες μου με ποιο τροπο εφτασες τα 49 κιλα?με πια διαιτα?Προκαλουσες εμετο μετα το φαγητο?

----------


## nature

Οταν το φυσιολογικό είναι μέχρι 18,5 και εσύ θέλεις να πάς 18 δηλαδή ΕΚΤΟΣ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΥ τι θέλεις να πιστεύω???
Πιστεύω ότι αν δεν ανασκουμπωθείς γρήγορα θα μπλέξεις για τα καλά......
Εκανες καλά που το δημοσιοποίησες για να σε βοηθήσει τουλάχιστον η κουβέντα να δεις τα πράγματα από μια πιο αντικειμενική ματια και όχι από την απομόνωση και την αυτοτροφοδοτούμενη αίσθηση \"χοντρής\" που τα έβλεπες.

----------


## lill

σόρρυ χθες με πέταξε έξω και μου έλεγε κάτι για υπερφώρτωση κλπ....
είχα φτάσει με βουλιμία και πολλές φορές πλήρη αφαγία πέρα απο 1-2 καφέδες την ημέρα....θετικό βέβαια ήταν και το οτι ήταν σε περίοδο καλοκαιριού και δούλευα οπότε ήταν πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα....ναι μαρία μου,έτρωγα και προκαλούσα εμετό,πολλές φορές την ημέρα(να φανταστείς κάποιοες,μέχρι να δώ γαστρικά υγρά για να είμαι σίγουρη οτι άδειασε τελείως το στομάχι μου)
τα διατήρησα για κάποιο διάστημα,αλλά μετά απο κάτι τόσο εξαντλητικό για τα δικά μου δεδομένα,δεν άντεξα πολύ....πήρα κάποια κιλά,έφτασα μέχρι 58(μέχρι πριν ένα μήνα,δεν τολμάω να ζυγιστώ)και το ξαναάρχησα μιας και έτσι δεν νιώθω καλά με το σώμα μου και δεν είναι αυτό που θέλω.....

έτσι συνεχίζω να το βλέπω nature μου....ό,τι και να μου λένε δεν μου αλλάζουν την εικόνα που έχω για τον εαυτό μου,γιατί είναι μέσα απο τα ίδια μου τα μάτια....!!!!να μην εμπιστευτώ τον εαυτό μου?τότε ποίον....???όσο για τ bmi που είναι 20...έχω τα περιθώρια να το πάω 18.....αφού τα όρια είναι 18-24!!!!εγώ δεν δέχομαι να κατατάσομαι στο 20....!!!!

----------


## lill

nature,για αυτό μίλησα έστω και εδώ μέσα για να δώ τί είναι αυτό που με πνίγει και πώς το βλέπουν και άλλοι....!!!!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> ναι όντως δυστυχώς δεν τους επιλέγουμε και αυτό ίσως να είναι και το λάθος....
> δεν θέλω να τραβήξω την προσοχή τους,γιατί το λές....??απλά να με αγαπάνε θέλω και να με καταλαβαίνουν,τίποτα παραπάνω και τίποτα λιγότερο....!!!
> είμαι αυστηρή με τον εαυτό μου γιατί έχω βάλει κάποιους στόχους και θέλω να τους πετύχω,θέλω να είμαι περίφανη για μένα όπως και οι υ΄πολοιποι,αυτοί που με αγαπούν.....
> τι να πιστεύω???δεν είναι κάτι κακό ούτε κατακριταίο......
> το πάν είναι όχι να μην έχεις προβλήματα αλλά τελικά να τα λύνεις με τον ένα ή με τον άλλο τρόπο άλλωστε έχω γνωρίσει τέτοια άτομα,π.χ μια φίλη μου είχε κατάθλιψη,οπότε και το αποδέχομαι σαν φαινόμενο...!!!!!!
> με προβλημάτησες με αυτό που είπες...!!!



εχεις πεσει σε χοντρο λουκι,
αυτο της επιβεβαιωσης των γυρω σου για να μπορεσεις να σηκωθεις.
Συντομα θα δεις οτι ανθρωποι που πιστευεις οτι σε αγαπουν ταυτοχρονα θα σε πληγωσουν.
Συντοαμ επισης θα δεις οτι ανθρωποι που σου λενε οτι σε αγαπουν, (απο την μια) θα προσπαθουν επισης να σε τσακισουν.


Προετοιμασου και οργανωσου τωρα που αρχιζεις να περπατας στη ζωη.
Αλλιως θα καταφθανουν οι σφαλιαρες και το μονο που θα μπορεις να ψελλιζεις συνεχως θα ειναι ενα γιατι.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> nature....
> οκ σου κάνει εντύπωση και λογικά,δεν σκέφτηκες όμως το ενδεχόμενο,οτι δεν θέλω να πληγωθώ...αν το επιβεβαιώσω και επιστημονικά οτι είμαι χοντρή παω για φούντο......εδώ δεν κοιτάω καν τον εαυτό μου στο καθρέφτη θα αντέξω να μάθω οτι ΌΝΤΩΣ είμαι αναμφισβήτητα χοντρή...?δεν νομίζω,άμυνα είναι....!!!!!
> είμαι 18 1,70 και 58 κιλά αν θές δες το εσύ και αν δεν είναι απογοητευτικό πές μου,αλλιώς σόρρυ αλλά δεν θέλω να μάθω....



somebody must do the hard jobs.....
:P:P:P


με βαση τα οσα γραφεις παραπανω,
εχεις BMI 20 - http://www.eufic.org/article/el/rid/eufic-bmi-calculator/

που σημαινει οτι εισαι φυσιολογικη - με ταση προς αδυνατη θα ελεγα εγω.

Τωρα αν τα δικα σου ματια - μυαλα - αυτια κλπ κλπ.,
λενε οτι εισαι ελεφαντας εγω θα συμφωνησω.
Αλλα αμα σε ενδιαφερει να μιλαμε επιστημονικα εισαικανονικη προς το αδυνατο.


Πλακωσε τωρα ενα τοστακι να ερθεις στα ισα σου,
μιας και εμαθες τα νεα....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> 
> 
> ό,τι και να μου λένε δεν μου αλλάζουν την εικόνα που έχω για τον εαυτό μου,γιατί είναι μέσα απο τα ίδια μου τα μάτια....!!!!να μην εμπιστευτώ τον εαυτό μου?*τότε ποίον....???*όσο για τ bmi που είναι 20...έχω τα περιθώρια να το πάω 18.....αφού τα όρια είναι 18-24!!!!εγώ δεν δέχομαι να κατατάσομαι στο 20....!!!!



πρεπει να επισκεφτεις ειδικο σε θεματα νευρικης ανορεξιας,
end of discussion.


ΥΓ...... αν τελικα το αποφασισεις, γραφε για τις εξελιξεις.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by lill_
> nature,για αυτό μίλησα έστω και εδώ μέσα για να δώ τί είναι αυτό που με πνίγει και πώς το βλέπουν και άλλοι....!!!!!!!



Εκανες πολύ καλά για αρχή lill!!!!!
Αυτό λοιπόν που ήδη βλέπεις ,είναι πως όσοι σου απάντησαν ακριβώς στην ερώτηση που σε απασχολεί δηλαδή, αν είσαι, ή όχι χοντρή (νομίζω καλιοπίτσα, κρίνο και εγώ, καθώς και ο πιο αδιάψευστος μάρτυρας που είναι οι πίνακες του BMI που σου βρήκαμε εγώ και ο κρίνο) λένε το ίδιο πράγμα: 
Είσαι φυσιολογική προς το αδύνατη. Κάτω από το 18, 5 χρειάζεται κανείς θεραπεία!! 
Το είδες αυτό??? 

Συμφωνώ με κρίνο, πρέπει να επισκεφτείς ειδικό άμεσα. 
Ξέρω ότι αυτό μπορεί τεχνικά να είναι για σένα αυτή τη στιγμή ίσως πιο δύσκολο από οτιδήποτε άλλο. 

Μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε εδώ και το τεχνικό αυτό κομμάτι. Πώς θα ενημερώσεις τους γονείς σου, αν υπάρχουν συγγενείς που θα μπορούσαν να ενημερώσουν- μεσολαβήσουν, ...... 

-Ποια είναι η μόρφωση των γονιών σου? 
-Εχει τύχει να ακούσεις ποτέ τη γνώμη τους για τις διατροφικές διαταραχές, με αφορμή ίσως κάτι που είδατε στην τηλεόραση ή που διαβάσατε στην εφημερίδα? 
-Γνωρίζουν τη σοβαρότητα τέτοιων διαταραχών???


Επίσης, αν θέλεις, μπορείς να μου βρείς το ΒΜΙ, 5 κοντινών σου γυναικών? μητέρας, θείας, ξαδέλφης, κολλητής, λοιπών φιλενάδων?
Δεν μπορεί, θα ξέρεις το ύψος και το βάρος 5 γυναικών από το περιβάλλον σου. 
Από αυτές που σου φαίνονται Οκ, όχι από καμιά ...φάλαινα, ούτε από καμιά ....ρέγγα. Αυτές που δεν έχεις μπει ποτέ στο κόπο να ασχοληθείς με το αν είναι χοντρές ή αδύνατες, γιατί απλά σου φαίνονται μέσος όρος. 


Τέλος, αγαπητή lill, έχε υπόψη ότι εκτός από την όποια βοήθεια παίρνεις εσύ, το θέμα σου βοηθά και άλλους. 

Βοήθησε και εμένα προσωπικά να σκεφτώ τη συμπεριφορά μου απέναντι στα παιδιά μου. Με σόκαραν κάποια πράγματα που είπες ότι δηλ νοιώθεις πως οι γονείς σε αγαπουν αν εκπληρώνεις το μοντελάκι τους. 

Στη θεωρία όλοι είμαστε καλοί, ίσως και εγώ και οι γονείς σου και όλοι μας. Αλλά στη πράξη, τα ξεχνάμε και έχουμε πάντα μια καλή και απαλλακτική δικαιολογία για τον εαυτούλη μας.

Χτες λοιπόν που δεν κοιμόντουσαν τα παιδιά μου (πάνε δημοτικό) τους είπα για κάποια άλλα γνωστά μας παιδάκια που κοιμούνται πιο νωρίς και την άλλη μέρα είναι πιο ξεκούραστα.... 
Τόσο ...απλά λόγια είπα, για το καλό τους, για να κοιμηθούν, μη νομίζοντας ότι είναι τα μόνα παιδιά στη πόλη που έχουν πέσει για ύπνο.
Η μικρή μου τότε, άρχισε να κλαίει και να μου λέει ότι συγκρίνω με άλλους και ότι όλο οι άλλοι είναι καλύτεροι....

Τότε θυμήθηκα εσένα και σκέφτηκα πώς μπορεί κάτι που ο γονιός το λέει για καλό ή για κίνητρο στο παιδί του, αυτό να παρερμηνευτεί ως μη αγάπη και αποδοχή. 

Και χάρη σε σένα, lill, και στα λίγα που μας είπες, ζήτησα συγνώμη από το παιδάκι μου, ασχολήθηκα πολύ ώρα να της βγάλω από το μυαλό την ιδέα που εσφαλμένα μεν, αλλά χάρη στα άστοχα λόγια μου της είχε καρφωθεί. 

Με βοήθησες να γίνω λίγο καλύτερη μητέρα..... 
Ελπίζω και τα δικά μου λόγια κάπου να σε βοηθούν.....
Εύχομαι να βγεις γρήγορα από αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## καλλιοπιτσα

αγαπητη μου lill,

ισως οταν μιλησεις ειλικρινα στους γονεις σου, να μην ακουσεις τα λογια που χρειαζεσαι να ακουσεις, αλλα στη συγκεκριμενη φαση της ζωης σου μονο αυτοι μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν (οικονομικα και ηθικα) γιατι μπορει και να χρειαστεις βοηθεια απο ειδικους, οποτε και χρηματα. 

Μην μενεις μονη σου στο προβλημα σου, επιμενω πως πρεπει να ζητησεις τη βοηθεια τους. Μιλα τους ειλικρινα και πες τους οτι σε προβληματιζει, οπως τα εγραψες κι εδω.

Φυσικα σ\' αγαπουν οι γονεις σου, απλα ο τροπος που σου το δειχνουν ειναι λαθος... (ειδες τι σου ειπε και η nature παραπανω, επειδη αγαπα πολυ τα παιδια της προσπαθει να βρει ενα τροπο να τα πεισει να κοιμηθουν νωρις... αν δεν τα αγαπουσε θα ηταν αδιαφορη, δεν θα προσπαθουσε καν). Για παραδειγμα η μητερα σου δεν σου μιλαγε επειδη εμαθε οτι καπνιζεις. Λάθος της μεγαλο, αλλα λαθος που οφείλεται στην αγαπη της για σενα, αν δεν την ενδιεφερες θα αδιαφορουσε (ισως καλο θα ηταν να της προτεινες να πατε μαζι σε ειδικο).

----------


## RainAndWind

Δεν είναι σίγουρο πάντα πως όλα προέρχονται από την αγάπη μας για τα παιδιά.Και δεν ήταν η αγάπη της για την κόρη της που τη θύμωσε τη μάνα,αλλά ήταν δικά της κολλήματα,το χάσιμο του ελέγχου με τον οποίο έμαθε να κερδίζει την υπακοή.Την τιμώρησε λοιπόν,όπως-πιθανότατα-έκανε πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν.Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πάντα πρέπει να πιπιλάμε ηλίθιες καραμελίτσες για αγάπες,γιατί πάντα πρέπει να καλύπτουμε τις σαχλαμάρες άλλων που μας αρρωσταίνουν.Λέγοντας την αλήθεια σε μας τους ίδιους,έχουμε μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να φτάσουμε κάπου,όχι με φτιαξίδια και δικαιολογίες των αδικαιολόγητων.Από τη μεγάλη της αγάπη,σαχλομπούχλες.Από τον μεγάλο της εγωισμό.Αυτό.Χάνει το παιδί της την υγειά του γιατί το τιμωρούσε που δεν ήταν τέλειο και μεις πρέπει αυτό τώρα να το μετονομάσουμε σε κάτι καλό και ηθικό ε;Να το ξαναβαφτίσουμε αγάπη και να το χειροκροτήσουμε.

----------


## nature

Rain,
αν σ\'αυτή τη φάση, γκρεμίσεις την έννοια γονείς, ποιός νομίζεις ότι θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει τη lill???
Σκέψου επίσης ότι αυτό το γκρέμισμα -ενδεχόμενα- να είναι άδικο. Θα μπορούσε ίσως τα ίδια παράπονα να έχει η κόρη μου ή η κόρη σου, παρόλο που εμείς ψαχνόμαστε να βελτιωθούμε και να κάνουμε ότι είναι καλύτερο.
Πιστεύω ότι η προσέγγισή σου είναι για μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες και πιο αυτόνομες καταστάσεις.

----------


## καλλιοπιτσα

πολλοι γονεις ακολουθουν λαθος τροπο, οι γονεις ομως που δεν αγαπουν τα παιδια τους ειναι απειροελαχιστοι...

----------


## RainAndWind

Το πρόβλημά της είναι η συγχώνευση με τη μητέρα της,τα λάθη τα γονεικά τα τύπωσε και το φαγητό έγινε ο μόνος τομέας που μπορεί να ελέγχει,σε μία ζωή που δεν έλεγχε τίποτε.Δεν της λέω ψέματα απλά,δεν της το φτιάχνω καθόλου,γιατί ήδη τη μάνα της δε θέλει να πονέσει και καλά,μία μάνα που την πονάει όμως.Η επιλογή μου ποια είναι,να διαλέξω να δικαιολογήσω και να ωραιοποιήσω ή να πω αυτό ακριβώς που συμβαίνει;Πως δεν μπορεί να αγγίξει το θυμό της,από φόβο μην πέσει στα μάτια της μητέρας,μίας μητέρας που την πιέζει ασφυκτικά,βάζοντάς την σε κίνδυνο.Βλέποντας καθαρά,τι από αγάπη κι από ξεαγάπη.Ξέρεις πόσοι για το καλό σου σε κάνουν να πεθαίνεις;Εκεί είναι το ζουμί.

----------


## καλλιοπιτσα

καλο θα ηταν να μην τα βαζουμε ολα μεσα στον ιδιο σακο, πολλοι ειναι οι παραγοντες και διαφορετικες οι συνθηκες που ισχυουν σε καθε σπιτι...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Lill,
για το θέμα του βάρους θα ηθελα να σου πω.Αν θέλεις να χάσεις βάρος κλείσε ραντεβού με εναν επαγγελματία Διατροφολόγο.Θα σε βοηθήσει να τρέφεσαι υγιεινά και να ερθεις στο βάρος που επιθυμείς χωρίς να \"κάνεις του κεφαλιού σου\" ,γιατι και αυτο που επιθυμείς δεν πετυχαίνεις και συγχρόνως θέτεις σε κίνδυνο τον εαυτό σου.Θα αρχίσεις αργότερα να πονάς ,να ζαλίζεσαι και θα επηρεαστεί και η ΑΥΤΟΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΣΗ σου.ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ.
Μια επίσκεψη αρκεί για να πειστείς.Με 600 ευρώ εχεις ολο το πακέτο(επισκέψεις ζύγισμα κ.τ.λ)
Επίσης να σου πω οτι ειχα ανορεξία, για πολλα χρόνια ετρωγα ελάχιστα ,δεν εκανα ομως εμετους και ουτε ειχα λανθασμένη εικόνα για το σώμα μου.Απλά δεν μπορούσα να φάω,ακομα και σήμερα που ειμαι σε καλύτερη φάση,αν στεναχωρηθώ μπορει να μεινω νηστική ολη μερα.Και λέω καλυτερη φάση ,γιατι έχω περασει 1 βδομάδα με νερο ή κανα δυο μπισκότα..Ξερω..ειναι τουλαχιστον λυπηρο..
Διάβασα καποια στιγμή καπου ,οτι οι διαταραχες προσληψης τροφής ξεκινούν στην εφηβεία και εχουν ΑΜΕΣΗ σχεση με τη σχέση του κοριτσιού με την μητέρα.Δεν εχω περισσοτερες πληροφορίες,αλλα νομίζω πως πρέπει να το ξεκαθαρίσεις με τη μητέρα σου και τουλάχιστον να ξέρεις που βρίσκεται η σχέση σας.

----------


## RainAndWind

Αδυσώπητη στις απαιτήσεις μου.Απαράδεκτη.Όταν υπάρχουν αδυσώπητες αγάπες,θα υπάρχουν αδυσώπητες διαφυγές.Παιδιά που γυρνάνε την αδυσώπητη αγάπη-έλεγχο σε αδυσώπητες λύσεις,λύσεις κάθαρσης,θα πηγαίνουν στην τουαλέτα,θα ξερνάνε το φαγητό τους,θα ζυγίζονται,θα ζυγίζονται,θα ζυγίζονται,τα δόντια τους θα τρώγονται από τα οξέα,τα μαλλιά τους θα πέφτουν,αλλά εμείς οι γονείς θα δικαιολογούμε πάντα τους άλλους γονείς.Λάθος αγάπη.Έτσι λέγεται τώρα.Είναι το new age όνομα του ελέγχου.Πάλι δεν καλύπτω με τρόπο διακριτικό,ε;

Γιατί να μην το πεις το είμαι βουλιμική κοπέλα μου;Γιατί-ΠΑΛΙ-να σώσεις το γόητρο της μητέρας σου,να μην της προκαλέσεις οργή,γιατί να φοβηθείς,γιατί να μην είσαι αυτό που είσαι,η κόρη της,αυτή που είσαι και μόνο.Σε δίδαξαν να μη μιλάς,να κλαις μέσα σου,να αυτοτιμωρείσαι,ΟΛΑ Τ\'ΑΛΛΑ,ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ.Μην υποτάσσεσαι σε ό,τι σε δίδαξαν.Μην υιοθετείς λύσεις που σε διαλύουν.Δεν είσαι η προέκτασή τους,δεν είσαι παρά ένα άτομο που δεν έμαθε να αγαπά τον εαυτό του,γιατί σε\"αγάπαγαν λάθος\"σικ,έτσι το λέμε τώρα.
Χρήση καθαρτικών,σκευασμάτων για αδυνάτισμα,υπερφαγίες που τις ακολουθούν νηστείες ή και ασιτίες,κατακρατήσεις,καρδ ιακές αρρυθμίες,ξανά το δάχτυλο στο στόμα,ένα κουτάλι,μία σπάτουλα,το δέρμα των δαχτύλων καίγεται από τα γαστρικά υγρά,γυμναστική με ρυθμούς και συχνότητες τιμωρίας του σώματος,δεν θα πάω στον οδοντίατρο γιατί θα καταλάβει τι κάνω,θα καταλάβει πως έγιναν έτσι τα δόντια μου,δεν έχω περίοδο,τι να κάνω για να μην παχύνω στην εγκυμοσύνη,πόσο να τρέχω κάθε μέρα,πετσέτα με πάγο στο στομάχι,για να μην πονάει από την πείνα,κορίτσια που πεθαίνουν για την ομορφιά,για τον έλεγχο,I want a perfect body,I want a perfect soul.Σου θυμίζουν κάτι όλ\'αυτά;
Εμένα ναι.Σε διάφορους θυμίζουν.
Είσαι νέα,είναι νωρίς.Να παλέψεις για σένα,γιατί σου αξίζεις υγιής,γιατί η ζωή είναι μπροστά σου και γιατί η αποτυχία,που τόσο φοβάσαι,είναι αυτή που φοβούνται οι γονείς σου,για τους ίδιους.Δεν είσαι αποτυχία,ούτε αν αποτύχεις στις πανελλαδικές,ούτε αν πέσεις σε κανενός άλλου τα μάτια.Πέφτεις στα δικά σου κάθε φορά που σκύβεις πάνω από τη λεκάνη της τουαλέτας,κάθε φορά οι τύψεις,κάθε φορά ο φαύλος κύκλος του πόνου και του θυμού.Και σε βρίζεις.Και σε πονάς.Ξανά και ξανά.

Να ξεφύγεις!Αυτό να κάνεις.Να σε αγαπήσεις τόσο που να σε αγκαλιάζεις και χωρίς τελειότητα.Μίλα τους,πέστους πως θέλεις να σε αγαπάνε,ποιος είναι ο τρόπος που εσένα ικανοποιεί,όχι εκείνους.Άνοιξε το στόμα σου,όχι για εμετό.Άνοιξέ το για να διεκδικήσεις ξανά το δικαίωμά σου να σε αγαπάς.Να αγαπάς το κορμάκι σου με κάθε του ατέλεια.Να μάθεις να το αποδέχεσαι πάλι,δίχως να σε κυνηγά κανείς και δίχως κανείς να σε πιέζει να το φτιάξεις κάπως.

Στο link που σου βάζω,βρίσκονται πολλά άτομα που αντιμετωπίζουν διατροφικές διαταραχές,θα βρεις άρθρα για επιμόρφωση,threads με προσωπικές ιστορίες,θα δεις και άτομα που κέρδισαν τη μάχη,που μίλησαν,έκαναν αυτό το outing που κι εσύ-στο εύχομαι-μπορείς να κάνεις,σχετικά με το τι αντιμετωπίζουν στην καθημερινότητα της διατροφικής διαταραχής.Και σου εύχομαι κάθε καλό μανάρι μου,μπες εκεί,μάθε,διεκδίκησε για σένα ό,τι αξίζεις!:)
www.eatingdisorders.gr

----------


## lill

λοιπόν,αρχικά συμφωνώ με τη καλλιοπίτσα 
δεν γεννιούνται όλοι για να γίνουν γονείς,ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς,αλλιώς θα υπήρχαν μόνο καλοί γονείς και κανένα παιδί δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα....
nature και αν θές αυτό κράτα το,όπως εσύ και κάθε μητέρα,έτσι και εγώ και κάθε παιδί προσπαθούμε....
οι γονείς να μας μεγαλώσετε και εμείς να σας το ανταποδώσουμε με το να είμαστε υπεύθηνα,καλά κλπ παιδιά ώστε να μην σας γινόμαστε βάρος και να νιώθετε όμορφα και πεήφανοι....
μην κάνεις ποτέ το λάθος να χτυπήσεις στο παιδί σου όσα κάνεις για αυτό,πίστεψέ με και τα βλέπουμε και τα εκτιμάμε...
η μητέρα μου ας πούμε σε κάθε τσακωμό μου χτυπάει τα φροντιστήρια που πληρώνει,το σπίτι που μου προσφέρει κλπ...δεν σας έχει πεί ποτέ κανείς σε εσάς τους γονείς οτι είστε υποχρεωμένοι να το κάνετε...?όταν φέρνεις μια ζωή στο κόσμο είσαι υποχρεωμένος να την προσέχεις...αλλιώς μην την κάνεις!μή μας φορτώνετε με τύψεις για όσα κάνετε λές και σας καθόμαστε στο σβέρκο ή λες και έχετε μετανιώσει που μας κάνατε,δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο...
ξέρεις γιατί για εμένα αυτή τη στιγμή δεν σημαίνω τίποτα και δεν με νοιάζει αν πάθω κάτι...?
γιατί το έχω ακούσει απο το στόμα της μάνας μου σε τσακωμό μας..!οτι είμαι και θα γίνω ένα τίποτα και οτι είμαι αχάριστη γιατί μου είχε πεί να πλύνω τα πιάτα και δεν το έκανα,δεν ξέρω αν αντιλαμβάνεσαι το μέγεθος αυτής της φράσης...

αν θές λοιπόν κράτησέ το αυτό,δεν μας μένει πολύς χρόνος για να αναλωνόμαστε σε τσακωμούς,πάρτε ως δεδομένο οτι τουλάχιστον τα παιδιά αγαπάνε τους γονείς ό,τι και αν γίνει και μη ζητάτε διαρκώς μια επιβεβαίωση...γιατί εσείς έχετε εμπειρίες να καταλάβαιτε εμείς όμως όχι.....όλα μένουν πάντα στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού ακόμα και αν υπωθούν πάνω σε νεύρα..&gt;!!!!

----------


## nature

lill, έχεις δίκιο κορίτσι μου....
Απλά αυτό το δίκιο, στρέψε το υπέρ σου, όχι εναντίον σου. 
Εχεις πολύ δίκιο και σ\' ευχαριστώ και εγώ για το μάθημα που μου δίνεις.

----------


## lill

krino
δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς έτσι με βλέπω...και δεν νομίζω οτι αυτό μπορεί να αλλάξει σε όποιο γιατρό και να πάω,κανείς δεν μπορεί να μας αλλάξει την εικόνα που έχουμε για τον εαυτό μας...
για μένα στο λέω και μπορώ να στο ορκιστώ οτι είμαι ΧΟΝΤΡΗ ειλικρινά το βλέπω και το πιστεύω...δεν ξέρω τί λένε οι δείκτες αλλά εγω με αυτή την εμφάνιση είμαι δυστυχισμένη κ αυτό το βγάζω και προς τα έξω πίστεψέ με....ξέρεις πόσα αγόρια έχω αποθήσει γιατί εγώ δεν ένιωθα άνετα με τον εαυτό μου και αυτά νόμιζαν οτι δεν μου αρέσουν....??
για αυτό σου λέω...!!!!!!

----------


## lill

nature
χαίρομαι αν σε βοήθησα και εγώ με τη σειρά μου και ό,τι θες εδώ είμαι...αν ξέρω κάτι πάρα πολύ καλά είναι η ψυχολογία των παιδιών,όχι μόνο μέσα απο εμένα αλλά και γενικά,μου αρέσει να παρατηρώ και να ακούω....
εξάλλου παιδοψυχολόγος είναι το όνειρο μου να γίνω για να βοηθήσω όλους αυτούς να μη βρεθούν στη δική μου θέση...
αν πρώτα διορθώσω τα προβλήματά μου,μή κάνω και κακό στα παιδάκια έτσι όπως είμαι....
οπότε ό,τι θες πες μου,μην εστιάζουμε μόνο σε εμένα...!!!!!!!

----------


## nature

Να είσαι καλά, κορίτσι μου.
Εδώ είναι το δικό σου θέμα και μακάρι να βοηθηθείς και να δεις τα πράγματα καθαρά και στη πραγματική τους διάσταση.
Σε παρακαλώ μη ξεχάσεις να μου πεις το ΒΜΙ των 5 γνωστών σου γυναικών που σου ζήτησα..... Είπαμε που να σου φαίνονται νορμάλ, ούτε φάλαινες, ούτε ρέγγες.

----------


## lill

rainandwind...
να σου πώ οτι ταυτίζομαι με τις καταστάσεις που περιγράφεις?να σου πώ οτι φτάνει να τα διαβάσω για να τα νιώσω...?θα είναι λίγο εκτός απο ελάχιστες καταστάσεις που περιγράφεις όπως τριχόπτωση για παράδειγμα,με χαρακτηρίζουν.....έχεις δίκιο πρέπει να ξεφύγω αλλά πώς.....??
πώς να αγαπήσω τον εαυτό μου?δεν ξέρω το τρόπο...!!!!
καλλιοπίτσα έχεις δίκιο,δεν είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι και σίγουρα ούτε και οι περιστάσεις...
στη συγκεκριμένη όμως περίπτωση η rainandwind έχει δίκιο...
πράγματι οι γονείς μου με έχουν καταστρέψει,φορτώνοντάς μου τύψεις και για δικά τους θέματα και για λάθος χειρισμούς μου....
να σου πώ οτι όταν τσακώνονται μου λένε οτι φταίω εγώ που δεν είναι ευτυχισμένοι,να σου πώ οτι διαρκώς μου λένε οτι δεν προσφέρω τίποτα μέσα στο σπίτι...
τότε ρε φίλε συγγνώμη αλλά αν είμαι τόσο χάλια και αναίσθητη να πάρω ένα ξυραφάκι να κόψω τις φλέβες μου να τελειώνουμε....!τί το παλεύω αν δεν με αγαπάνε ούτε καν αυ΄τη που με έφεραν στο κόσμο....τότε ποιός θα το κάνει..??
και πώς μετά να με αγαπήσω εγώ όταν δεν με αποδέχονται,τί να αγαπήσω τις λάθος συμπεριφορές μου...&gt;???

----------


## lill

και απο την άλλη,γιατί κάθε τιμωρία στην οποία με βάζουν πρέπει να με πονάει...??
γιατί η μάνα μου αντί να μου κόψει το χατζηλίκη για παράδειγμα όταν έμαθε οτι καπνίζω,έπαψε να μου μιλάει....??
ποίος της είπε οτι δεν την έχω ανάγκη...??
και ξέρεις τί μου είπε όταν τότε πήγα να την πάρω μια αγκαλιά?\"ναι,ασε το γλύψημο για να με πείσεις,δεν αλλάζω γνώμη,έκανες βλακεία φάτα..\"
ενώ μπορούσε απλά να με πάρει μια αγκαλιά..
και όταν αυτή την αγκαλιά την αναζήτησα σε φίλους ξέρεις τί μου είπε..?\"ναι βλέπεις οι φίλοι σου σε αγαπάνε πιο πολύ απο εμένα και κάνουν περισσότερα απο όσα εγώ,για αυτό είσαι τόσο καλή μαζί τους...\"
δηλαδή τί να έκανα για πές μου...??
ζήτησα μια αγκαλιά,τίποτα άλλο και δεν με ένοιαζε που ήμουν τιμωρία,να ηρεμήσω ήθελα,αλλά βλέπεις όταν φερόμαστε άσχημα είμαστε κωλόπαιδα(σόρρυ και όλας)ενώ όταν είμαστε οκ,υποκρινόμαστε και θέλουμε χάρη...

αφού δεν βρίσκω την αγκαλιά που αποζητώ,τί να κάνω?προσπαθώ να βρώ άλλα πράγματα να με γεμίσουν και άλλο τρόπο να ξεσπάσω αντί να τσακωθώ πάλι και να μπώ τιμωρία..!!!!

----------


## lill

και για να απαντήσω σε όλα...
nature,
ο πατέρας μου είναι αεροναυπηγός και η μητέρα μου έχει μαγαζί στο κέντρο...
καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν πάνω κάτω τη μόρφωση του καθένα...

όσο για το τί πιστεύουν για τις διαταραχές,γενικά αποκαλούν αυτά τα κοριτσάκια μαλ.......
ανώριμα και χωρίς ενδιαφέροντα που όλοι μέρα είναι μπροστά στο καθρέφτη...
πιστεύω οτι τις θεωρούν σημαντικές αξιολογικά αλλά δεν της πολυαποδέχονται...
ίσως δεν γνωρίζουν και πολλά και έχουν μια γενική γνώμη

και αν κατάλαβα πού θές να το πάς,ναι και αυτός είναι ένας λόγος που δεν τους το λέω οτι το θεωρούν ανόητο κλπ
άρα οταν κάποιος δεν αποδέχεται και πολύ κάτι ως συμπεριφορά δεν μπορεί να το δεχτεί και στην οικογένειά του...!!!!!
σε 5 λεπτά θα σου τα πώ τα bmi
παίρνω την τελευταία να τη ρωτήσω,μία φίλη μου...!!!!

----------


## lill

η μητέρα μου έχει 27
η κολλητή μου 24
μια άλλη φίλη μου 19
η θεία μου 23
και μια άλλη όπως την κόβω,όχι 100 τοις εκατό 25

----------


## nature

Ok, 
δεν σε ρώτησα τόσο για να δω αν αποδέχονται, όσο για να δω αν είναι σε θέση να ξέρουν τη σοβαρότητα μιας τέτοιας κατάστασης αν αφεθεί στο έλεος της μοίρας.

Οσο για τα 5 ΒΜΙ που μου είπες, ευχαριστώ. Πες μου τώρα, πώς τις βλέπεις αυτές τις γυναίκες?
Είναι χοντρές? Ποιές είναι, χοντρές στα μάτια σου?
Η κολλητή σου, η άλλη φίλη σου, η θεία σου, είναι χοντρές?

----------


## lill

έκανα λάθος η φίλη μου που σου
είπα οτι έχει 19 τελικά έχει 21,εγώ την υπολόγησα πιο λίγα κιλά

αλήθεια γιατί με ρώτησες??

----------


## lill

μαρία,γιατί σε παραξένεψε τόσο..???

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> krino
> δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς έτσι με βλέπω...και δεν νομίζω οτι αυτό μπορεί να αλλάξει σε όποιο γιατρό και να πάω,κανείς δεν μπορεί να μας αλλάξει την εικόνα που έχουμε για τον εαυτό μας...
> 
> 
> οκ, τοτε μαλλον η συζητηση αυτη οπως γινεται ειναι αυτο που αποζητας.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Τι να σου πω,
αφου νομιζεις οτι πρεπει να γινεις πετσι και κοκκαλο για να αισθανεσαι καλα, κατσε νηστικια και αμα γινεις σκηνωμα να επανελθεις για να πεις εντυπωσεις...

----------


## lill

με ειρωνεύεσαι λίγο εώς πολύ ή μου φαίνεται...?

----------


## lill

βασικά τί εννοείς για τα αγόρια οτι γλύτωσαν απο συζητήσεις και δυτερον οτι η συζήτηση αυτή όπως γίνεται είναι αυτό που αποζητώ...???
γίνε λίγο πιό σαφής...!!!!!!

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by lill_
> έκανα λάθος η φίλη μου που σου
> είπα οτι έχει 19 τελικά έχει 21,εγώ την υπολόγησα πιο λίγα κιλά
> 
> αλήθεια γιατί με ρώτησες??


Λοιπόν, δεν μου είπες, ποιες από αυτές στα μάτια σου είναι κανονικές?

----------


## lill

η μητέρα μου σίγουρα ΧΟΝΤΡΗ!!!(27)
η κολλητή μου προς το χοντρή(κάνει μπαλέτο όμως και είναι πέτρα=μυς...)(24)
η άλλη φίλη μου είναι έτσι κ έτσι,θα τη προτιμούσα πιο αδύνατη...(21)
η θεία μου είναι οκ γιατί έχει κάνει κ 2 παιδιά...(23)
κ η άλλη κοπέλα επίσης είναι παραπάνω απο οτι θα έπρεπε...!!!!(25)

----------


## nature

Eρώτηση 1. Αυτό το λένε τα μάτια σου, ή οι αριθμοί που υπολόγισες με τη βοήθεια του ΒΜΙ?

Ερ. 2. Ολοι γύρω σου, στην καθημερινότητά σου, στο δρόμο, σχολείο, λεωφορείο,... πώς σου φαίνονται? Ολοι είναι νορμάλ και μόνο εσύ είσαι η ...φάλαινα?

----------


## lill

για την ακρίβεια οι αριθμοί.....σύμφωνα δηλαδή με τα δεδομένα και τα όρια που έχει....

κανένα απο αυτά τα σώματα δεν μου αρέσει και δεν θεωρώ καλό...όσο παράξενο και αν σου ακούγεται....
σου λέω το ιδανικό κατα τη γνώμη μου,τουλάχιστον για εμένα είναι 1,70 κ 50 αν όχι 49 κιλά....

απάντησέ μου και θα σου ξαναγράψω κατά τις 8 και 20 γιατί έχω μάθημα....!!!!!

----------


## lill

και μίας άλλης φίλης μου για να μην είμαι υπερβολική που είναι 1,80 και στα κιλά μου δηλαδή 58!!!!!

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by lill_
> 
> βιώνω το μεγαλύτερο μου φόβο,να είμαι ΜΟΝΗ μου και αυτό με πληγώνει...αισθάνομαι οτι πνίγομαι,χωρίς να ξέρω απο τί...δεν ξέρω πόσο μπορώ να αντέξω ακόμα....και δεν νομίζω να είναι και πολύ.....δεν μπο΄ρω να σου προσδιορίσω ακριβώς το πώς,πάντως το να ΄χασω κιλά σίγουρα θα με έκανε να νιώσω καλύτερα....!!!!!!!!!.....


Lill, 

καλώς ηρθες:)

λες πώς ενας απο τους μεγαλυτερους φοβους ειναι η μοναξια. Οτι πνιγεσαι.Κ επισης θεωρεις πώς μπορεις να νιωσεις καλυτερα χανοντας κιλα. Αληθεια, πώς συσχετιζεις αυτα τα δυο? Το χεις σκεφτει?





> _Originally posted by lill_
> 
> 
> θέλω να ελπίζω οτι μπορώ να τα καταφέρω μόνη μου και να ΄χασω κιλά και να πάψω να αισθάνομαι έτσι χωρίς να πάω σε γιατρό.....θέλω να είμαι ανεξάρτητη,δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις τί εννοώ.....


θελεις να εισαι ανεξαρτητη. απο ποιον ομως? με το φαγητο τί γινεται? δεν εισαι εξαρτημενη απο αυτο? οπως τα γραφεις, η σχεση σου μ αυτο μοιαζει να καθοριζει την ισορροπια σου.τί λες?

----------


## mariafound

lill σου εχω στειλει u2u

----------


## lill

πώς τα συσχετίζω....?κοίτα...
γενικά όπως είπα ο μεγαλύτερος μου φόβος είναι το να είμαι μόνη μου και αυτό κυρίως γιατί ξεφεύγω απο τα όρια...δηλαδή δεν έχω κάποιον ή δεν νιώθω οτι έχω που να νοιάζεται για μένα οπότε παύω να νοιάζομαι και εγώ...πώς να στο πώ...??όταν έχεις άτομα γύρω σου που σε αγαπούν και το ξέρεις θές να είναι καλά και παράλληλα να είσαι και εσύ για να μήν τα στεναχωρείς που δεν είσαι,γιατί και αυτά όπως και συ για αυτούς νοιάζονται για εσένα...οπότε όταν δεν έχεις κάτι να σε κρατάει και όταν πνίγεσαι γιατί δεν έχεις κάπου να ξεσπάσεις...
ξεσπάς στον εαυτό σου,π.χ εγώ στη βουλιμία...
πάντα ήθελα να είμαι αδύνατη,οπότε πετυχαίνοντας αυτό νιώθω καλύτερα,αφού καλύπτω το κενό της εξωτερικής μου εικόνας και γεμίζω γενικότερα...
πώς να στο πώ..?
είναι κάτι που με χαροποιεί και με κάνει να ξεχνάω τα υπόλοιπα ή τουλάχιστον προσωρινά...!!!!

θέλω να είμαι ανεξάρτητη κυρίως απο τους γονείς μου και να μπορώ να στέκομαι στα πόδια μου...να μη κρέμομαι απο τους άλλους(γονείς φίλους κλπ),πράγμα που δεν καταφέρνω...!
απο τη σχέση μου με το φαγητό όμως είμαι εξαρτώμενη δεν έχεις άδικο,αλλά σε αυτό έχω μπορέσει να είμαι και μόνη μου(να μη το ξέρει κανείς,να το παλεύω μόνη μου κλπ)...απλά πλέον δεν μπορώ να είμαι μόνη μου ούτε σε αυτό...και αυτό είναι το άσχημο,αυτό είναι που τώρα με καθιστά όχι ανεξάρτητη αλλά απόλυτα εξαρτημένη και θέλω να ξεφύγω...!!!!

----------


## lill

οπότε τελικά,αποδεικνύεται οτι δεν είμαι ανεξάρτητη γενικότερα...αυτό προσπαθώ λοιπόν να πετύχω....
να τα αντιμετωπίζω ΟΛΑ μόνη μου....ό,τι και αν είναι αυτό....!!!!
καταλαβαίνεις..??

----------


## Sofia

Καταρχην οταν λες οτι ξεφευγεις απο τα ορια, οταν εισαι με αλλους τι εννοεις?

Το να βλεπεις οτι εισαι εξαρτημενη, το να νιωθεις οτι \"σε εχει\" το φαγητο, και \"δεν το εχεις\" εσυ, σημαινει οτι βλεπεις οτι δεν υπαρχει υγεια στην συμπεριφορα αυτη.

Απο την αλλη ομως, οπως λες ειναι σημαντικο να νιωθεις πως εχεις ανθρωπους σου γυρω σου που σ αγαπουν. Που σε νοιαζονται. Αλλα οσο ανεξαρτητη και να γινεις, οσο κι αν προσπαθεις γι αυτο, ποτε δεν θα τα καταφερεις να μην εχεις την αναγκη για αγαπη, για φροντιδα. Κ ειναι πιο ειλικρινες να το παραδεχτεις, απο το να το αρνεισαι. Κ πιο χρησιμο για να προχωρησεις στη ζωη σου, ικανοποιωντας ουσιαστικες αναγκες σου κ οχι πλασματικες.

Προσπαθωντας να ελεγξεις την σχεση σου με το φαγητο, μπορει να εχεις την ψευδαισθηση οτι μπορεις να επεκτεινεις τον ελεγχο αυτο και στις σχεσεις σου με τους αλλους. Αλλα δεν ειναι ποτε ετσι.

----------


## Sofia

Τωρα σε αυτο που λες: οτι θες, να τα αντιμετωπιζεις ΟΛΑ μονη σου...ειναι γιατι αυτο?

Φοβασαι μηπως δεχθεις καποιου ειδους επικριση ζητωντας βοηθεια ή μηπως φοβασαι οτι μπορει να χαλασει κι αλλο η εικονα σου προς τους ανθρωπους που ζητας βοηθεια? Δλδ οτι μπορει να τσαλακωθεις...?

----------


## lill

ξεφεύγω απο τα όρια όταν ΔΕΝ έχω άλλους δίπλα μου,δλδ όταν δεν με νοιάζει να κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου γιατί δεν αφήνω κάποιον πίσω....πώς να στο πώ αλλιώς...???

μα το βλέπω οτι είμαι εξαρτημένη απο τους άλλους,γι\'αυτό και θέλω να το αλλάξω,θέλω απλά να μην πελαγώνω όταν δεν έχω κάποιον,σίγουρα έχουμε ανάγκη απο αγάπη αλλά είναι και βλακεία να μην μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα μόνος σου,έτσι δεν είναι...??
γενικά πιστεύω πως ελέγχοντας το φαγητό ελέγχω και τη ζωή μου,όχι μόνο τις σχέσεις μου με τους άλλους...αναγνωρίζω οτι είναι λάθος...!!!!

----------


## lill

Τωρα σε αυτο που λες: οτι θες, να τα αντιμετωπιζεις ΟΛΑ μονη σου...ειναι γιατι αυτο?

Φοβασαι μηπως δεχθεις καποιου ειδους επικριση ζητωντας βοηθεια ή μηπως φοβασαι οτι μπορει να χαλασει κι αλλο η εικονα σου προς τους ανθρωπους που ζητας βοηθεια? Δλδ οτι μπορει να τσαλακωθεις...? 


φοβάμαι οτι δεν θα με καταλάβουν,δεν με νοιάζει να τσαλακωθώ και τόσο αν ξέρω οτι θα είναι για το καλό μου,αλλά οι γονείς μου για παράδειγμα θα το έκριναν με άσχημο τρόπο....
για αυτό και δεν μιλάω....δεν είναι μόνο θέμα εικόνας.....!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sofia

δλδ θεωρεις οτι το φαγητο ειναι ο μονος χωρος που εισαι εσυ μ αυτο κ καθοριζεις τη σχεση μ αυτο: πολυ, λιγο, καθολου: σωστα καταλαβαινω?

υπαρχει καποιος ανθρωπος που αισθανεσαι διπλα σου?πχ. γονεις, φιλους?

φυσικα κ πρεπει να μαθουμε να κανουμε πραγματα μονοι μας. Αλλα, δεν μπορουμε να τα κανουμε ολα μονοι μας και σιγουρα δεν μπορουμε, ανα πασα στιγμη να κανουμε τα παντα. Αλλωστε ακομα κι αν ζητησεις βοηθεια σε κατι, αυτο δεν σε κανει λιγοτερο ικανη. Αφου κ παλι, εσυ καλεισαι να διαχειριστεις την ιδια την βοηθεια κ την κατασταση στην οποια σε βρισκει η βοηθεια αυτη.

----------


## lill

ναι κάπως έτσι αφού δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω όλα τα άλλα και δεν μπορώ να βρώ και τη στήριξη που χρειάζομαι για να το κάνω,προσπαθώ να νιώθω οτι έχω τον έλεγχο έστω και σε αυτό...!!!!

κοίτα ποτέ δεν έκρινα κμαι κρίνω τη βοήθεια αλλιώς δεν θα την αναζητούσα και εδώ....απλά επειδή τα έχω φάει τα μούτρα μου με φίλους που εμπιστεύτηκα και βασίστηκα για να μπορέσω να το σταματήσω έφαγα \"πόρτα\"....γιατί μπορεί για λίγο να ήταν δίπλα μου αλλά μετά ξέχασαν τα πάντα,αυτός είναι ίσως και ο πιο σημαντικός λόγος αυτής της άρνησης μου..να μη πάρω αυτό δηλαδή που χρειάζομαι και ξαναπληγωθώ...!!!!!
γενικά φοβάμαι,πώς να στο πώ....??
τουλάχιστον αν το παλεύω μόνη μου έχω λιγότερες πιθανότητες να αποτύχω,αφού ο εαυτός σου σε προδίδει πιο δύσκολα απο τους άλλους...

σόρρυ που σου τα λέω λίγο μπερδεμένα αλλά δεν μπορώ να γράψω όλη μου τη ζωή για να καταλάβεις πώς συνδέονται όλα(δυστυχώς)ελπίζω παρ\'ολα αυτά να με \"πιάνεις\"

----------


## lill

όχι ειδικά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν νιώθω ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ κοντά μου....και έχω παρατηρήσει οτι άτομα που λατρεύω δεν μπορούν να είναι δίπλα μου,είτε γιατί δεν πιάνουν το \"σήμα\" οτι τους χρειάζομαι,είτε γιατί δεν θέλουν να το πιάσουν.....
τί να πώ....???

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by lill_
> φοβάμαι οτι δεν θα με καταλάβουν,δεν με νοιάζει να τσαλακωθώ και τόσο αν ξέρω οτι θα είναι για το καλό μου,αλλά οι γονείς μου για παράδειγμα θα το έκριναν με άσχημο τρόπο....
> για αυτό και δεν μιλάω....δεν είναι μόνο θέμα εικόνας.....!!!!!!!!


αν καποιος δεν μας καταλαβαινει σε καποια θεματα, πραγματικα δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θα μας καταλαβει σε καποια αλλα. επισης καποιες φορες, οταν οι περιστασεις ειναι σοβαρες, χρειαζεται να προσπαθησουμε να γινουμε καπου, αντιληπτοι. Χρειαζεται να παρουμε υποστηριξη. Την χρειαζομαστε. Κι αυτη δεν βρισκεται ουτε στις θερμιδες, ουτε σε κατι αντιστοιχο. Η βοηθεια ερχεται κυριως απο εμψυχα σε εμψυχα οντα. Βοηθανε κ επιμερους πραγματα, αλλα οταν οι καταστασεις ειναι δυσκολες, τιποτα δεν βοηθαει οσο ενας ανθρωπος που θελει κ μπορει να σ ακουσει.

Τελος γραφεις πώς δεν ειναι μονο θεμα εικονας. Αλλα ισως και αυτο,ε? Ξερω, πως δεν ειναι κ το πιο ευκολο πραγμα στον κοσμο να δηλωνεις καπου τις αδυναμιες σου, τα κενα σου, να ζητας βοηθεια ή να δειχνεις την απογνωση σου. Αλλα κανοντας το αυτο, δεν σημαινει οτι εισαι μονο αυτα. Εισαι και αυτα. Και δεν ειναι ντροπη, παρα μονο αν εσυ το βλεπεις ετσι να διαπιστωνεις τις αδυναμιες σου. Ισα ισα που προυποθετει μια καποια ωριμοτητα.

----------


## lill

είναι θέμα εικόνας για μένα απο την άποψη οτι θέλω να φαίνομαι και να είμαι το καλό παιδάκι όχι απο εγωισμό,αλλά απο την ανάγκη μου να μη πληγώσω τους γονείς μου και τους κάνω να νιώσουν ανάξιοι,γιατί πίστεψέ αν ήμουν μητέρα και μου έλεγε κάτι τέτοιο το παιδί μου...
θα με σκότωνε...!!!!!!θα έπαιρνα όλες τις ευθύνες πάνω μου,που δεν το πρόσεξα,γιατί να τους το κάνω αυτό....???

πίστεψέ με οι γονείς μου κράζουν τέτοιες συμπεριφορές....πώς να το δεχτούν ξαφνικά....!!!!!ειλικρινά φοβάμαι να το πώ γιατί όχι μόνο δεν θα με καταλάβουν θα φάω και καμιά τιμωρία που δεν ήμουν σωστή απο πάνω έτσι για να στρώσω....αυτό όμως δεν είναι υποστήριξη και πόσο μάλλον για κάποιον που σε δύο μήνες δίνει πανελλήνιες και θέλει ηρεμία....!!!!!!!

----------


## Sofia

οκ. αποφασιζωντας ομως να μεινεις μονο ενα καλο παιδι στα ματια τους κ κατ επεκταση στα ματια ολων οσων συναναστρεφεσαι, ειναι σαν να αποφασιζεις να πνιξεις ολες τις αλλες εκφανσεις της προσωπικοτητας σου, του χαρακτηρα σου, της ιδιοσυγκρασιας σου.

Αφενος, μια πλευρα κ μονο οσο καλη κι αν ειναι, ειναι κ βαρετη, αφετερου παυεις να εισαι αυθεντικη. Κ σταματας να ανακαλυπτεις ή να ψαχνεις να βρεις αυτο που εισαι κ εκει που θες να πας. 

Σε οτι αφορα την υποθεση σου οτι αν ησουν εσυ στη θεση της μαμας σου, θα σου ελεγα οτι δεν εισαι. Οποτε δεν ξερεις πώς θα ησουν, στηριζεσαι σε υποθεσεις. Κ μιας κ που το κανεις, σκεψου οτι η μαμα σου μπορει να στεναχωριοταν οπως λες μ αυτα που θα ακουγε να της λες, αλλα πιθανοτατα να χαιρονταν που της δοθηκε η ευκαιρια να σε βοηθησει σε ολο αυτο κ να μη μεινεις μονη σου, σ αυτον τον αγωνα με τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## lill

να πώ οτι έχεις άδικο...???δεν έχεις αλλά απο την άλλη είναι τρομερά δύσκολο να μιλήσω στους δικούς μου,ποτέ δεν έχουμε συζητήσει τίποτα προσωπικό μου και τώρα ξαφνικά θα τους πετάξω τέτοιο τούβλο....???

δεν με νοιάζει μόνο να είμαι το καλό παιδί στα μάτια τους....και πέρα απο αυτό ποτέ δεν έπαψα να είμαι αυθεντική,απλά αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν θέλω να παραδέχομαι ούτε καν στον εαυτό μου....!!!!προτιμώ ακόμα και να πάω σε γιατρό και αφού τελειώσει να τους το πώ παρά να το πώ σε εκείνους.....
συν οτι αν ενδιαφέρονταν δεν θα το είχαν καταλάβει...??/
μή μου πείς οτι όταν μένεις στο ίδιο σπίτι,όσο καλός ηθοποιός και να είναι ο άλλος δεν το καταλαβαίνεις...!!!!!!!

----------


## Sofia

καθε αρχη κ δυσκολη:) ...και οσο πιο αργα σιγουρα τοσο πιο δυσκολα. ομως η αρχη ειναι κ το ημισι του παντος:)

Ξερω πως οι μεγαλυτερες κ πιο πονεμενες αληθειες μας, ειναι κ δυσκολοτερο να δηλωθουν πρωτα πρωτα σε μας. Ποσο μαλλον σε αγαπημενα προσωπα, με τα οποια ζουμε..

Αλλα, καμια φορα δεν βλεπουμε αυτο που μας ποναει. Κ μπορει κ οι γονεις σου να μην βλεπουν αυτο που σε ποναει.

----------


## lill

δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω οτι όταν αγαπάς κάποιον δεν μπορείς να δείς οτι δεν είναι καλά....!!!!!
γιατί εγώ όταν δεν είναι κλά κάποιος που αγαπάω,τον καταλαβαίνω απο χιλιόμετρα δλδ....??
μάλλον δεν θέλουν να το δούν αλλιώς θα το έκαναν!!!!

ναι κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη,αλλά αυτή για μένα είναι πολύ δύσκολη...
ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω πώς να το χειριστώ...!!!!

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by lill_
> 
> συν οτι αν ενδιαφέρονταν δεν θα το είχαν καταλάβει...??/
> μή μου πείς οτι όταν μένεις στο ίδιο σπίτι,όσο καλός ηθοποιός και να είναι ο άλλος δεν το καταλαβαίνεις...!!!!!!!


κάτσε, είναι οι γονείς σου σε θέση να διαβάζουν τη σκέψη σου? και ο οποιοσδήποτε κοινός θνητός δηλαδή, όχι μόνο οι γονείς σου.
αν το κρύβεις και υποκρίνεσαι, πως περιμένεις να το καταλάβουν?
εσύ ξέρεις αυτή τη στιγμή εγώ τι σκέφτομαι? τι αισθάνομαι? ποια είναι τα γούστα μου στο σινεμά?
από που να τα ξέρεις δηλαδή, αν δεν σου τα πω η ίδια?

----------


## lill

ναι οκ...έχεις δίκιο...όμως σίγουρα έχουν προσέξει οτι δεν τρώω....!!!!
η κατσαρόλα μένει σχεδόν πάντα άθικτη...ούτε αυτό δεν μπορούν να δούν...???

----------


## Lou!

ναι αλλα από το ότι δεν τρως, μέχρι ότι έχεις ολόκληρο ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα, γιατί έχεις την απαίτηση οι γονείς σου να το καταλάβουν αυτό?
μάγοι είναι οι άνθρωποι, medium? νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να τους μιλήσεις και 2 τινά μπορεί να συμβούν:

το ένα είναι να το δεχτούν και να είναι υποστηρικτικοί απέναντι σου και να σου κάνει και εσένα φοβερή εντύπωση.

Η άλλη είναι να εκπλαγούν στην αρχή και να τσινήσουν, αλλά μετά λογικά θα το δεχτούν.

τεσπα, κάνε εσύ την αρχή και πες τους, και αν συναντήσεις δυσκολίες, πχ δε σε πιστέψουν και το αρνηθούν, ξανάγραψε εδώ και το ξανασυζητάμε.

----------


## Alobar

> _Originally posted by lill_
> σόρρυ χθες με πέταξε έξω και μου έλεγε κάτι για υπερφώρτωση κλπ....
> είχα φτάσει με βουλιμία και πολλές φορές πλήρη αφαγία πέρα απο 1-2 καφέδες την ημέρα....θετικό βέβαια ήταν και το οτι ήταν σε περίοδο καλοκαιριού και δούλευα οπότε ήταν πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα....ναι μαρία μου,έτρωγα και προκαλούσα εμετό,πολλές φορές την ημέρα(να φανταστείς κάποιοες,μέχρι να δώ γαστρικά υγρά για να είμαι σίγουρη οτι άδειασε τελείως το στομάχι μου)
> τα διατήρησα για κάποιο διάστημα,αλλά μετά απο κάτι τόσο εξαντλητικό για τα δικά μου δεδομένα,δεν άντεξα πολύ....πήρα κάποια κιλά,έφτασα μέχρι 58(μέχρι πριν ένα μήνα,δεν τολμάω να ζυγιστώ)και το ξαναάρχησα μιας και έτσι δεν νιώθω καλά με το σώμα μου και δεν είναι αυτό που θέλω.....
> 
> έτσι συνεχίζω να το βλέπω nature μου....ό,τι και να μου λένε δεν μου αλλάζουν την εικόνα που έχω για τον εαυτό μου,γιατί είναι μέσα απο τα ίδια μου τα μάτια....!!!!να μην εμπιστευτώ τον εαυτό μου?τότε ποίον....???όσο για τ bmi που είναι 20...έχω τα περιθώρια να το πάω 18.....αφού τα όρια είναι 18-24!!!!εγώ δεν δέχομαι να κατατάσομαι στο 20....!!!!


Κορίτσι γειά σου κι από μένα. Δε θα μπω στο κομμάτι της σχέσης με τους γονείς σου, σου τα είπαν μια χαρά, αλλά θέλω να σταθώ σε αυτά που λες πιο πάνω. Περιγράφεις με μεγάλη ευκολία τον τρόπο/διαδικασία που χρησιμοποιείς για να χάνεις τα \'περιττά\' σου κιλά. Το κάνεις σα να φαίνεται αυτός ως κάτι \'υγιές\' ενώ δεν είναι. Νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να κάνεις μια προσπάθεια για να διακρίνεις πως είσαι σε εντελώς λάθος σκεπτικό. Περιστρέφεσαι μεν γύρω απ\' την εικόνα του σώματός σου, αλλά δείχνεις να αγνοείς τα ευνόητα. Το σώμα μας, δεν αποτελείται μόνο από εξωτερικό περίβλημα. Η εξωτερική εικόνα χρειάζεται να στηρίζεται στο εσωτερικό της. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να μη σε νοιάζει το αν καταστρέφονται τα εσωτερικά σου όργανα - με καφέδες μόνο και αφαγία - και παρόλα αυτά να θεωρείς ότι μπορείς να έχεις μια εικόνα που σε ικανοποιεί; Και για πόσο καιρό θαρρείς ότι αυτή η εικόνα θα στέκεται; Δε σε βρίσκω μικρή στα 21 σου - και απ\' ό,τι βλέπω έχεις μια ωριμότητα σε κάποια θέματα - για να βλέπεις με τόση επιπολαιότητα το θέμα της υγείας σου. Έχεις βάλει ένα φρένο και έχεις σταματήσει σ\' ένα προορισμό που λέγεται \'48 κιλά\'. Δεν αναρωτιέσαι πόσα οργανικά προβλήματα μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν στο μεταξύ μέχρι να φτάσεις εκεί;...
... ναι μεν θες να ελέγχεις κάποια πράματα μόνη σου, αλλά συγγνώμη, μόνο αυτό δε κάνεις τελικά. Το σώμα δεν είναι ένας ακούραστος Χαϊλάντερ που μας κουβαλά χωρίς να το φροντίζουμε. Έχεις δει κορίτσια που ναι μεν έγιναν 40 κιλά με το ύψος σου, αλλά έχασαν μαλλιά και δόντια από αβιταμίνωση;... νομίζω ότι πρέπει να τα σκεφτείς όλα αυτά. Είπες μόνη σου ότι οι γονείς σου αγνοούν όλο αυτό που συμβαίνει. Άρα είσαι η μόνη υπεύθυνη για την υγεία σου αυτή τη στιγμή. Επομένως, πέρα απ\' το αν φτιάξει η σχέση ή όχι και στο εύχομαι, για ποιό λόγο να φέρεσαι στο σώμα σου τόσο κακοποιητικά, χειρότερα δηλαδή απ\' ό,τι θεωρείς ότι σου φέρονται οι ίδιοι; Όχι μόνο δε θα κερδίσεις τη σχέση μαζί τους, αλλά μπορεί και να την επιδεινώσεις δημιουργώντας θέματα υγείας που θα σας βάλουν όλους σε παραπέρα δυσκολίες.

----------


## lill

δεν λέω να καταλάβουν αυτό ακριβώς,λέω έστω να καταλάβουν οτι κάτι δεν πάει καλά γιατί αν με ρώταγαν τί παίζει θα ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολο και για μένα να μιλήσω ανοιχτά...

πάντως δεν νομίζω πως είναι εφικτή η λύση αυτή το να μιλήσω δλδ τώρα και δεν υπάρχει και το κατάλληλο έδαφος για κάτι τέτοιο,ήδη είμαστε σε ένταση και μου έχουν \"μαζεμένα\" για κάποια πράγματα στα οποία δεν έχουν χάσει την ευκαιρία να τονίσον τα αρνητικά μου....!!!!!

τί να πώ...?πάντως όπως και να έχει σε ευχαριστώ για το οτι μου είπες την άποψή σου και κυρίως που με άκουσες γιατί ακόμα και το οτι θα μπώ και θα μιλήσω έστω και για λίγο μάζι σας εμένα με χαλαρώνει γιατί τα λέω τουλάχιστον...

----------


## Lou!

καλα, νομιζω θα πρεπει να παρεις το θαρρος και να τους μιλησεις.

οσο ασχημα και να αισθανθεις εκεινη τη στιγμη, ποσο θα παρει πια? νομιζω η αρχη ειδικα ειναι δυσκολη. εδιτ: ποτε δεν υπαρχουν οι τελειες συνθηκες. καποιος ελεγε: οι τελεις συνθηκε ειναι το τωρα. επισης τι ειναι το χειροτερο που μπορεις να παθεις αν μιλησεις? ισως ενας καυγας. λες να σε πυροβολησουν κιολας?

επισης, εστω οτι ειχαμε ενα μαγικο ραβδι και γινοσουνα χωρις ολο αυτο τον κοπο 49 κιλα.

πως πιστευεις οτι θα αλλαζε η ζωη σου? δηλαδη τι προβληματα πιστευεις οτι θα ελυνες?

προσπαθω να καταλαβω για ποιο λογο δινεις τοσο μεγαλη εμφαση στα τοσο λιγα κιλα. ενταξει, θα χαιροσουνα που θα ειχες τα κιλα που θελεις. αυτο το καταλαβαινω.

απο εκει και περα? ας πουμε, σου ζητανε οι γονεις σου να εισαι τοσο αδυνατη? σε λεγανε χοντρη? πιστευεις οτι ολα τα αγορια θελουν τις τοσο λεπτες? πιστευεις οτι δε σε θελουν σε φιλικο επιπεδο οι συμμαθητες σου λογω κιλων? (μαντεψιες κανω, δε σημαινει οτι πεφτω και μεσα)

----------


## Alobar

Χαίρομαι που παίρνεις πράματα και χαλαρώνεις. Θα σου υποδείξω - κατά τη γνώμη μου - μια ακόμη παγίδα στην οποία νομίζω ότι πέφτεις.

\'... λέω έστω να καταλάβουν οτι κάτι δεν πάει καλά γιατί αν με ρώταγαν τί παίζει θα ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολο και για μένα να μιλήσω ανοιχτά...\'

Γιατί να περιμένεις να καταλάβουν;... μα γιατί το θεωρείς το πιο φυσιολογικό πράμα στον κόσμο, ένας γονιός να καταλαβαίνει πάντα τί συμβαίνει μέσα στην ψυχή του παιδιού του. Δυστυχώς αυτό δε συμβαίνει όμως. Γιατί να μη κάνεις εσύ μια προσπάθεια να τους πλησιάσεις; Σκέψου ότι μπορεί να έχουν οι ίδιοι αδυναμία στην έκφραση και στην προσέγγιση, και μη το βλέπεις ντε και καλά με άλλες διαστάσεις. Πήγαινε και πες τους πχ \'θέλω να σας μιλήσω αλλά δε με κάνετε να νιώθω άνετα για να σας μιλήσω\'. Πού ξέρεις; Μπορεί και οι ίδιοι να νιώθουν όπως κι εσύ και τα πράματα να μην είναι τόσο δύσκολα.
Και να θυμάσαι αυτό που σου είπα, μη το προσπερνάς. Για να έχεις ένα όμορφο \'έξω\' χρειάζεται να φροντίζεις ένα γερό \'μέσα\'.

----------


## lill

αρχικά,για και σε εσένα....
είμαι 17 και 12μήνες παρα κάτι και σε λίγες μέρες γίνομαι 18(2)...οπότε απο αυτό και μόνο μπορείς να καταλάβεις τις ελάχιστες κινήσεις που μπορώ να κάνω....αλλά ας μη σταθούμε σε αυτό....
λοιπόν...φυσικά αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι η μόνη υπεύθηνη του εαυτούμου μιας και οι γονείς μου δεν το γνωρίζουν και πρέπει να κάνω κάτι,για αυτό και έγινα μέλος του κλάμπ,για να κάνω κάτι....ξέρεις πόσο καιρό το παρακολουθούσα και δίσταζα να κάνω το βήμα,και μιάς και είμαι μόλις τρείς μέρες μέλος καταλαβαίνεις οτι ήδη έκανα ένα μεγάλο βήμα και πολύ πρόσφατα,πώς λοιπόνα να κάνω ένα ακόμα που είναι και πολύ πιο σημαντικό τόσο σύντομα...

όσον αφορά στη διαδικασία που περιέγραφα...,καταρχήν ήμουν όσο λιγότερο περιγραφική μπορούσα,δεν ήθελα να σας αναγκάσω όμως να μπείτε σε αυτή τη διαδικασία...και μιάς και το κάνω,δεν έχω λόγο να κρύβομαι πίσω απο τις λέξεις....οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί απόρησες με αυτό...για μένα είναι μια συνήθεια...όπως εσύ το πρώτο που κάνεις μόλις σηκωθείς είναι να πλύνεις τα δόντια σου,έτσι και εγώ το πρώτο πράγμα που κάνω μόλις φάω είναι να πηγαίνω στη τουαλέτα και να το αποβάλω προκαλώντας εμετό....!!!ναι για μένα πιά οκ δεν είναι κάτι το υγιές αλλά είναι σίγουρα κάτι το φυσικό,δεν μου κάνει αίσθηση....!!!!
μου λές για το εσωτερικό του σώματος κτλ,οτι επηρεάζει τελικά και το έξω κ.ο.κ και έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο...έχω δεί όμως βουλιμικές κοπέλες που αν δεν σου πούν οτι είναι δεν παίρνεις ΧΜΠΑΡΙ και δεν σου μιλάω για 1-2 μήνες σου μιλάω για κοπέλες που το κάνουν χρόνια...
γιατί λοιπόν να είμαι εγώ αυτή που δεν μπορεί να το πετύχει,αφού το έκαναν και το κάνουν τόσες...
και απο την άλλη πάντα υπάρχυν και κακές συνέπειες απο καλά πράγματα...
όμως παρ\'όλα αυτά αυτό που προσπαθώ να δώσω σε όλους σας να καταλάβουν είναι οτι είναι και ένας τρόπος ξεσπάσματος,γιατί δεν μ αρέσει να ξεσπάω σε άλλους....!!!!μή το ρίχνουμε μόνο στα κιλά...είναι ο συνδυασμός και των δύο..!!!!

----------


## lill

είναι το \"εισητήριό\" μου αν θές πρός το τέλειο σώμα αλλά και προς την \"ευτυχία\",αφου ξεσπάω εκεί όσα μαζεύω μέσα μου...!!!!

----------


## lill

lucifer,καταρχήν ναι,με έχουν κορο\'ι\'δέψει για τα κιλά μου ειδικά στο γυμνάσιο...
ξέρεις πόσο σκληρά είναι τα παιδιά σε αυτές τις ηλικίες και΄ΠΩΣ λένε αυτό που θέλουν
για μένα λοιπόν αυτό ήταν κάτι σαν να χάνω τη γή κάτω απο τα πόδια μου...
πίστευα οτι ήμουν μια χαρά και ξαφνικά,ακούω το ακριβώς αντίθετο....
απο την άλλη πάντα οι γονείς μου μου έλεγαν απο όταν σταμάτησα να γυμνάζομαι οτι πρέπει να ξαναρχήσω και έχω πάρει λίγο και έχω χαλαρώσει κ τέτοια...κ γενικά όποιος θέλει να με πειράξει με χτυπάει εκεί....
μπορείς λοιπόν να καταλάβεις οτι δεν είναι δύσκολο απο τη μεριά μου να το πιστεύω....μήπως για να μου το λένε όλοι έχουν δίκιο...??και εκεί αρχίζει η κατηφόρα....

τί θα μου πρόσφερε το να φτάσω αυτά τα κιλά....???
1 να νιώθω καλύτερα με το σώμα μου,και ταυτόχρονα να με πλησιάζουν και περισσότερα αγόρια τα οποία τώρα λογικά αποθαρύνω με τη στάση μου....
2 να την ΠΩ σε όσους πιστεύουν οτι είμαι χοντρή και δεν μπορώ να το αλλάξω
3 να βγαίνω έξω και να μή χρειάζεται να φοράω πάντα δέκα ρούχα για να μη φαίνεται το σώμα μου,να νιώθω οκ,φορώντας ό,τι θέλω χωρίς να περιορίζομαι....κ αν συνεχίσω μπορώ να σου γράψω άλλες δέκα σελίδες...!!!!
ας φτάσω λοιπόν εκεί και θα αλλάξουν πολλά...!!!

----------


## lill

alobar,
ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα πρίν...για εσένα πήγαινε αλλά ξέχασα να γράψω όνομα,σόρρυ!!!

----------


## Lou!

καταλαβαίνω κάπως, νομίζω τουλάχιστον.

όμως από την άλλη μεριά δεν είναι λίγο άσχημο να βάζεις στόχο τα 49 κιλά για να λύσεις αυτά τα προβλήματα που αναφέρεις? καταλαβαίνω ότι για σένα για το σώμα που διαθέτεις τα 49 κιλά είναι λίγο, δεν είσαι από τη φύση σου 49 κιλά, έτσι? πόσο πιστεύεις ότι είναι το φυσικό σου περίπου? (δηλαδή πόσο θα ήσουνα άμα έτρωγες πάνω κάτω όσο ήθελες, η έστω με λίγη στέρηση, όσο πεινάς, ας πούμε?)

με έναν ειδικό μπορείς να δουλέψεις όλα αυτά τα θέματα και να μην έχεις ανάγκη να πας 49 κιλά για να τα λύσεις. υπάρχουν και ενελλακτικές οδοί.

1)πχ: για τα αγόρια, το αν θα σε πλησιάζουν περισσότερα η λιγότερα και στα πόσα κιλά δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω. πάντως έχω την αίσθηση ότι δεν είναι καθόλου γραμμικό το ζήτημα, ότι όλα τα αγόρια προτιμούν τις \"όσο πιο αδύνατες\". κάποια προτιμούν τις αδύνατες, κάποια θέλουν και τα πιασιματάκια. αν ήσουνα φοβερά χοντρή, θα σου έλεγα ότι διώχνεις αγόρια λόγω κιλών, αλλά στο έυρος που κυμαίνεσαι τζάμπα παιδεύεσαι. αν βάλεις και όλες τις άλλες παραμέτρους που παίζουν ρόλο για μια σχέση, πχ εμφάνιση γενικότερα, όχι μόνο κιλά, πρόσωπο, ντύσιμο, το πως περιποιείσαι την εικόνα σου γενικότερα, κοινά ενδιαφέροντα, προσωπικότητα, νομίζω ότι ελάχιστα παίζουν ρολο τα κιλά στην τελική ανάλυση. επίσης και οι κοινωνικές δεξιότητες παίζουν ρόλο για να κερδίσουμε μια σχέση. αν εσύ ποτέ δε μιλάς στα άλλα παιδιά και όλο στέλνεις \"σήμα\" ότι θέλεις να σε αφήσουν στην ησυχία σου αυτό και μόνο μπορεί να γίνει ένας καθοριστικός παράγοντας να διώχνεις άτομα. κοινώς πολλοί παράμετροι παίζουν ρόλο στο κεφάλαιο αν θα αρέσεις. μην το βλέπεις όλο το ζήτημα να περνάει από μια ζυγαριά. τώρα, γνώμη μου βέβαια, δε διεκδικώ κάποιο αλάθητο.

2)δεν χρειάζεται να μπαίνεις σε τέτοιες παγίδες. καλοθελητές να σε αμφισβητήσουν θα υπάρξουν στη ζωή σου, όπως και άνθρωποι στους οποίους θα αρέσεις. Γιατί να πρέπει να δίνεις λογαριασμό στον καθένα για τις ικανότητες σου και την αξία σου? (είτε είναι η εμφάνιση σου, οι επιδόσεις σου στο σχολείο, και, οτιδήποτε άλλο). Άστους να σου τη μπαίνουν, κάποια στιγμή θα βαρεθούν και θα σταματήσουν.

3)αυτό που λες για να μη φαίνεται το σώμα σου, έχω την αίσθηση ότι εσύ το νιώθεις τόσο φοβερό. Καταλαβαίνω ότι σου είναι δύσκολο να το δεχτείς σαν ιδέα, αλλα και με το τωρινό σώμα που έχεις αν το αποδεχόσουνα όπως είναι και έψαχνες να βρεις τα κατάλληλα ρούχα για το σώμα που έχεις θα μπορούσες να είσαι μια χαρούλα κι έτσι. Αυτό έχω την αίσθηση ότι θα πρέπει να το δουλέψεις με έναν ειδικό. Καταλαβαίνω ότι εσύ μπορεί να νιώθεις άσχημα για το σώμα σου, πάντως αν υπονοείς ότι οι άλλοι σε βλέπουν ως άσχημη, αυτό δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει απαραίτητα. Ο καθένας νομίζω θα σε βλέπει με τον δικό του τρόπο και όχι όπως εσύ νομίζεις η νιώθεις. Θέλω να πω ότι οι άνθρωποι βλέπουμε τον κόσμο διαφορετικά. Διαφορετικά γούστα, απόψεις κλπ. Μη συνδεεις δηλαδή το πως βλέπεις εσύ τον εαυτό σου με το πως σε βλέπουν οι άλλοι.

----------


## Alobar

Λιλ στο έγραψα και πριν. Νομίζω ότι εσκεμμένα προσπερνάς κάποια πράματα. Δεν είναι επιχείρημα να μου λες ότι επειδή το κάνουν άλλα κορίτσια χρόνια τώρα, ε γιατί να μη το κάνεις κι εσύ. Με συγχωρείς, αλλά εδώ βλέπω να αναγνωρίζεις ότι κάνεις κάτι λάθος και ότι σε ενδιαφέρει το τί κάνουν οι άλλες. Σαφώς και εσένα σου είναι οικείο όλο αυτό που κάνεις, αλλά εφόσον το εντοπίζεις και δε μπορείς να το αλλάξεις, υπάρχει πρόβλημα και χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια. Επίσης βλέπω να είσαι ισχυρογνώμων και τελικά δε ξέρω κατά πόσο θέλεις να βοηθηθείς. Για μένα δεν έχει νόημα να μου γράψεις άλλα, θα το ξαναπώ και ας μη του δώσεις καμιά σημασία. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να νιώσεις καλά με το σώμα σου αν αρχίσεις να έχεις ζαλάδες και υπόταση ας πούμε; Και βάζεις προτεραιότητα τα αγόρια απ\' την υγεία σου; 
Αν κάποιος νιώθει καλά μέσα του, δεν έχει καμιά ανάγκη να την πει σε οποιονδήποτε. Με το να τους την πεις επειδή σε θεωρούν χοντρή, δεν είναι τπτ άλλο από επιβεβαίωση της ανασφάλειάς σου. Δλδ αν σου πουν ότι είσαι μαμόθρεφτη πχ επειδή δε σπας τζαμαρίες όπως κάνουν αυτοί, θα πας να το κάνεις;
Το περιβάλλον σου απ \'ο,τι καταλαβαίνω, θέλει να σου ασκεί έλεγχο και επιρροή. Αυτό που κάνεις, είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο αλλά το κάνεις σε σένα με εντελώς λάθος τρόπο και καθόλου ωφέλιμο. Αλλά μόνο ένας ειδικός θα σε πείσει ίσως.

----------


## Remedy

εγω αυτο που βλεπω, ειναι οτι εχεις βρει ολες τις δικαιολογιες για τον εαυτο σου, για να συνεχισεις να κανεις αυτο που κανεις.
δικαιολογιες για να γινεις τα κιλα που θελεις, δικαιολογιες για να συνεχισεις τους εμετους, δικαιολογιες για να εκτονωνεις την ενταση σου με αυτον τον τροπο και οχι με καποιον αλλον, μεχρι και θαυμασμο εκφραζεςι για τα κοριτσια που ζουν ετσι για χρονια.

ε οκ, εχεις και μια ακαθοριστη σκεψη οτι κατι δεν παει καλα...
δεν την βρισκω αρκετα ισχυρη ομως, μετα απο ολα αυτα για να αλλαξεις κατι..
εφοσον τοσο πεπεισμενη εισαι οτι σου προσφερει τοσα ο τροπος ζωης σου, συνεχισε ετσι.ποιος ολογος να αλλαξεις?
κανεις εδω δεν προκειται να σε πεισει αν εσυ νοιωθεις οτι παιρνεις τοσα απο αυτο που κανεις.

αν καποτε νοιωσεις οτι σου προκαλει περισσοτερα προβληματα απο οσα σου λυνει, για μενα η λυση ειναι να απευθυνθεις σε εναν ειδικο στις διατροφικες διαταραχες , ια να ισορροπησεις την σχεση σου με το φαγητο και να βρεις αλλους τροπους να διαχειριζεσαι τις εντασεις και τις δυσαρεσκειες σου...

και μια ερωτηση για το επιχειρημα οτι θελεις να την πεις σε οσους σκεφτηκαν η θα σκεφτουν οτι εισαι χοντρη.
αν φτασεις τα πολυποθητα 49 κιλα και καποιοι αρχισουν να σε φωναζουν \"κοκκαλιαρα\" και \"πως εισαι ετσι\" κλπ ευγενικα, θα γινεις 150 κιλα για τους αποδειξεις οτι δεν εισαι κοκκαλιαρα?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> με ειρωνεύεσαι λίγο εώς πολύ ή μου φαίνεται...?


πηγαινω συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα σου.
Πιθανον αυτο να φαινεται και ως ειρωνια.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> βασικά τί εννοείς για τα αγόρια οτι γλύτωσαν απο συζητήσεις και δυτερον οτι η συζήτηση αυτή όπως γίνεται είναι αυτό που αποζητώ...???
> γίνε λίγο πιό σαφής...!!!!!!


πρωτον, ειναι πολυ κουραστικο σε μια σχεση να εχεις να συζητας μονιμως, αν εισαι - ειμαι - ειναι χοντρη η χοντρος.
δευτερον, βλεπω οτι προτιμας να βυθιζεσαι στο θεμα σου, παρα να το αντιμετωπισεις.

Για μενα δεν εχει να κανει αν εισαι χοντρη η πετσι και κοκκαλο.
Εχεις ασθενεια και οσο δεν το βλεπεις ετσι, η μονη σου παρηγορια ειναι να το παλευεις συζητωντας ειτε εδω ειτε σε καποια παρεα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> οπότε τελικά,αποδεικνύεται οτι δεν είμαι ανεξάρτητη γενικότερα...αυτό προσπαθώ λοιπόν να πετύχω....
> να τα αντιμετωπίζω *ΟΛΑ μόνη μου*....ό,τι και αν είναι αυτό....!!!!
> καταλαβαίνεις..??



ποτε δεν θα το κατορθωσεις αυτο,
οχι εσυ, κανενας.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> ναι οκ...έχεις δίκιο...όμως σίγουρα έχουν προσέξει οτι δεν τρώω....!!!!
> η κατσαρόλα μένει σχεδόν πάντα άθικτη...ούτε αυτό δεν μπορούν να δούν...???


καλα, και εσυ γιατι δεν αφηνεις ενα σημειωμα?

\"σημερα δεν εφαγα καθολου\"

----------


## καλλιοπιτσα

Lill,

\" ναι οκ...έχεις δίκιο...όμως σίγουρα έχουν προσέξει οτι δεν τρώω....!!!!
η κατσαρόλα μένει σχεδόν πάντα άθικτη...ούτε αυτό δεν μπορούν να δούν...??? \"


Θα σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα σχετικα με αυτο: η κορη μου ειναι 14 χρονων. Καθε βραδυ μαγειρευω για την αλλη μερα, επειδη δουλεύω. Εκεινη βλέπει τι μαγειρευω... αν της αρεσει το φαγητο δεν τρωει στο σχολειο και τρωει το φαγητό μου, αν δεν της αρέσει το φαγητο, δε λεει τιποτα και απλα την αλλη μερα αγοραζει απο το κυλικειο του σχολειου ή απο το φουρνο καθως ερχεται και τρωει κατι αλλο. Φυσικο ειναι να μη της αρεσουν και ολα τα φαγητα, καθε ανθρωπος εχει τις προτιμησεις του... Ξερω, λοιπον οτι αν δεν τρωει το φαγητο μου εχει φαει κατι αλλο εξω.

Με παρομοιο τροπο, μπορει και η μητερα σου να θεωρει πως εχεις φαει κατι απο εξω... και στην τελικη αναλυση εισαι 18 χρονων, δε θα σε κυνηγαει για να φας, οπως εκανε οταν ησουν 2 χρονων...

Επισης, αυτο που θελω να αναφερω ειναι οτι πισω απο την ταμπελα \"ΓΟΝΕΙΣ\", κρυβονται απλοι ανθρωποι, με τα ελαττωματα τους, με τα παθη τους, κλπ. Βρες μου εσυ τον τελειο άνθρωπο, για να σου βρω εγω τον τελειο γονιο...Τελειοι ανθρωποι δεν υπαρχουν...

Κανεις, δυστυχως, δεν σπουδαζει για να γινει γονιος, δεν ειναι επαγγελμα... Κι εσυ αργοτερα αν αποκτησεις παιδια, μπορει να κανεις λαθη.... Νομιζω οτι θα ηθελες καποιος να σου μιλησει για τα λαθη σου... και ο πιο καταλληλος θα ειναι τα παιδια σου...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> 
> τί θα μου πρόσφερε το να φτάσω αυτά τα κιλά....???
> 1 να νιώθω καλύτερα με το σώμα μου,και ταυτόχρονα να με πλησιάζουν και περισσότερα αγόρια τα οποία τώρα λογικά αποθαρύνω με τη στάση μου....
> 
> 
> το \"λογικα\" ειναι ενα δικο σου λογικο συμπερασμα.
> Ομως μπορω να σου πω οτι ενα αγορι, μπορει να φυγει πιο ευκολα απο μια περιεργη συμπεριφορα παρα απο ενα μη επιθυμητο σωμα.
> Τωρα δεν ξερω τι ειναι πιο ευκολο,
> ...



Αν οντως σε ενδιαφερει το σωμα σου τοσο πολυ και ανησυχεις,
φροντισε να το γυμνασεις για να ειναι πιο δεμενο, που γενικα μιλωντας θα κανεις πολυ καλα.
Ολα τα υπολοιπα που σκεφτεσαι ειναι εντελως αχρηστα, τουλαχιστον για το σωμα σου.

----------


## RainAndWind

Krino,καθώς οι διατροφικές διαταραχές έχουν εμμονική διάσταση,η γυμναστική κρύβει για τα άτομα που υποφέρουν από αυτές έναν μεγάλο κίνδυνο.Γίνεται κι αυτή μία εμμονή,θέλει κι εκεί προσοχή.Δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να ξεφύγεις από εμμονές,δεν φτάνουν οι συμβουλές-και σίγουρα δεν είναι οι παραινέσεις,οι ειρωνείες και οι δασκαλίστικες συμπεριφορές αυτές που σώζουν το χορό.

Χρειάζεται αλλαγή στον τρόπο που βλέπει το φαγητό,τροποποιήσεις σε αυτό τον τομέα,εναλλακτικός τρόπος σκέψης,να αντικατασταθεί η εμμονή με τον έλεγχο από θετική αυτοιδέα,να πάψει το φαγητό να είναι συνδεδεμένο με αγωνία,τύψη και πόνο.Η φτωχή αυτοιδέα,δεν έχει σχέση με κιλά,είναι ψυχολογικό το ζήτημα,ποτέ δεν φτάνει σε ικανοποίηση το άτομο με διατροφική διαταραχή,γιατί βρίσκεται σε ένα βαθύ πηγάδι,όπου καθημερινά,απλά πράγματα για άλλους,πχ να βγει έξω να φάει με φίλους,κρύβει μάχες,μάχες απόκρυψης,μάχες με τον εαυτό της κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι.

lill,μπορεί να μην το έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει,αλλά έκανες το πρώτο,σημαντικό βήμα.Αποδέχτηκες το πρόβλημα.Το να βλέπουμε το πρόβλημα δεν είναι λίγο,μπράβο σου λοιπόν γι αυτό το πρώτο κουράγιο σου,τη γενναιότητα να παραδεχτείς σε σένα την ίδια πως αντιμετωπίζεις ένα πρόβλημα.:)

Ξέρεις πως επειδή ακριβώς το παραδέχτηκες νωρίς έχεις μεγάλες δυνατότητες να το ξεπεράσεις;Θα στο διαβεβαιώσει κάθε ειδικός αυτό.Κανείς δε θα σου πει πως είναι εύκολος ο δρόμος για την απελευθέρωση,αλλά και πότε είναι κάθε απελευθέρωση εύκολη;
Yπάρχει το Ανάσα,που ξεκίνησε η ηθοποιός Ζέτα Δούκα,που επίσης αντιμετώπιζε διατροφική διαταραχή.Εκεί μπορείς να λάβεις ενημέρωση από εξειδικευμένους επιστήμονες,να μάθεις τα πρώτα πράγματα για το αντιμετωπίζεις,την ψυχογενή βουλιμία,πώς αυτή επηρεάζει την εικόνα για τον εαυτό σου,τις σχέσεις σου με το άλλο φύλο,την οικογένεια και τη ζωή σου εν γένει.
www.anasa.com
Εδώ κορίτσι μου,να συνεχίσεις ό,τι ξεκίνησες να αναζητάς,μία υγιή σχέση με το φαγητό και το σώμα σου,την ελευθερία σου.
Είναι πολλά τα συνομήλικά σου κορίτσια-αλλά και αγόρια-που βρήκαν εκεί βοήθεια,συμπαράσταση,ενημέ ρωση και το πρώτο φιλικό χτύπημα στον ώμο,την πρώτη ενθάρρυνση.Θα δεις,μπορείς να το καταφέρεις,θέλει υπομονή,θέλει να δράσεις,αλλά δεν είναι αξεπέραστο και είναι τόσο ενθαρρυντικό που έφτασες να το \"αγγίξεις\"νωρίς αυτό που σε πονάει.:)

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by καλλιοπιτσα_
> 
> 
> ..............................
> 
> Επισης, αυτο που θελω να αναφερω ειναι οτι πισω απο την ταμπελα \"ΓΟΝΕΙΣ\", κρυβονται απλοι ανθρωποι, με τα ελαττωματα τους, με τα παθη τους, κλπ. Βρες μου εσυ τον τελειο άνθρωπο, για να σου βρω εγω τον τελειο γονιο...Τελειοι ανθρωποι δεν υπαρχουν...
> 
> .... Νομιζω οτι θα ηθελες καποιος να σου μιλησει για τα λαθη σου... και ο πιο καταλληλος θα ειναι τα παιδια σου......................



Σοφά λόγια καλλιοπίτσα. 
Κρύβουν όλο το ζουμί.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Krino,καθώς οι διατροφικές διαταραχές έχουν εμμονική διάσταση,η γυμναστική κρύβει για τα άτομα που υποφέρουν από αυτές έναν μεγάλο κίνδυνο.Γίνεται κι αυτή μία εμμονή,θέλει κι εκεί προσοχή.Δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να ξεφύγεις από εμμονές,δεν φτάνουν οι συμβουλές-και σίγουρα δεν είναι οι παραινέσεις,οι ειρωνείες και οι δασκαλίστικες συμπεριφορές αυτές που σώζουν το χορό.
> 
> 
> 
> σιγα μην συμβουλευσω κιολας!
> ειπα την αποψη μου και τελος.
> Απο κει και περα, αν ο αλλος δεν καταλαβαινει, ε ναι, εισπρατει και ειρωνιες και δασκαλιστικες συμπεριφορες και οτι αλλο θες.
> 
> ...



σαφως και ειναι κατι το δυσκολο για οποιον το ζει,
οπως αλλωστε ειναι καθε προβλημα.
Αν ομως πεις οτι οντως εχω προβλημα,
τοτε περνας σε μια διαδικασια που λεει τι να κανω για να το λυσω.
Αλλιως περνας την ωρα σου φιλολογώντας για οτι αλλο, πλην την λυση αυτου.

----------


## RainAndWind

Άρα,δεν ακυρώνουμε την προσπάθεια του κάθε ανθρώπου που ξεκινά,αλλά τον ενθαρρύνουμε,τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα.Λες να μπήκε εδώ για να την κρίνουν και να της πουν χεχε και χουχου;Άστο,το έβρισκε κι αλλού.Όχι,μπήκε για να βρει κάτι άλλο,κάτι που θα επιβεβαιώσει τη δύναμή της να παραδεχτεί,αυτό λοιπόν και όχι την κάθε μας παπαριά γιατί έτσι.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lill_
> 
> τί θα μου πρόσφερε το να φτάσω αυτά τα κιλά....???
> 1 να νιώθω καλύτερα με το σώμα μου,και ταυτόχρονα να με πλησιάζουν και περισσότερα αγόρια τα οποία τώρα λογικά αποθαρύνω με τη στάση μου....
> ...



Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα. 
Το μυαλουδάκι σου έχει κατασκευάσει αυτή τη στρεβλή λογική.

Εχω μια φίλη με παρόμοια διαταραχή. Γνωρίζεις φαντάζομαι ότι η νευρική ανορέξια και η βουλιμία κατατάσσονται στην ίδια ομάδα διαταραχών. Γιατί και στις 2 υπάρχει η λανθασμένη εικόνα του εαυτού και ο βλαπτικός τρόπος στην επίτευξη αυτού που κατασκεύασε το μυαλό σαν τέλειο.
Η γυναίκα έχει μεν το λεπτό σώμα που θέλει, αλλά, μόνο που για να ζει σύμφωνα με τις σκληρές επιταγές που βάζει στον εαυτό της, έχει καταφέρει να έχει χάλια πρόσωπο γεμάτο ίχνη από τη ταλαιπωρία που υποβάλλει τον εαυτό της, χάλια δόντια και πρέπει να μη χαμογελάει και χάλια μαλλιά. Πίστεψέ με, όχι μόνο επιτυχία δεν έχει στους άντρες, αλλά ...παταγώδη αποτυχία. 
Η συγκεκριμένη γυναίκα έχει καταλήξει μέσα από το ψάξιμο με ειδικούς, ότι αυτό άρχισε από τους πολύ ελεγκτικούς γονείς της. ελεγχαν τα πάντα και το μόνο που απέμενε σ\' αυτήν για να αποδείξει ότι υπάρχει, ήταν να έχει τον έλεγχο πάνω στο φαγητό της. 

Τέλος, συμφωνώ με τη ρέιν που αισιόδοξα και εύστοχα διαπιστώνει ότι το καλό με σένα είναι ότι εντόπισες το πρόβλημά σου έγκαιρα και έχεις όλα τα περιθώρια να το λύσεις και να ζήσεις φυσιολογικά.

----------


## καλλιοπιτσα

nature,

ως μητερα 2 παιδιων, 14 και 16 χρονων, που συζητα πολυ μαζι τους, εχω δεχτει κριτικη πολλες φορες απο τα παιδια μου. Καποιες φορες, βλεπω τον εαυτο μου να αμυνεται σε αρνητικη κριτικη. Κακώς βέβαια, ωστόσο, παντα οι συζητησεις ειναι εποικοδομητικές... και, αν μη τι αλλο, αποφευγω να ξανακανω δευτερη φορα κατι που τα ενοχλει...

Το θεμα, ομως, ειναι οτι για να γινουν αυτες οι συζητησεις πρεπει να εισαι \"κοντα\" στα παιδια, πραγμα που καλλιεργειται απο μικροτερες ηλικιες... 
Η Lill ειναι 18 και απο οτι φαινεται δεν εχει ζεστη σχεση με τους γονεις της, αφου οπως λεει ποτε δε συζητησαν προσωπικα πραγματα, αυτο απο μονο του κανει τα πραγματα δυσκολοτερα, αλλα οχι αδυνατα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Άρα,δεν ακυρώνουμε την προσπάθεια του κάθε ανθρώπου που ξεκινά,αλλά τον ενθαρρύνουμε,τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα.Λες να μπήκε εδώ για να την κρίνουν και να της πουν χεχε και χουχου;Άστο,το έβρισκε κι αλλού.Όχι,μπήκε για να βρει κάτι άλλο,κάτι που θα επιβεβαιώσει τη δύναμή της να παραδεχτεί,αυτό λοιπόν και όχι την κάθε μας παπαριά γιατί έτσι.



δεν ακυρωνω τιποτα, αλλα απο την αλλη δεν χαιδευω και τιποτα.
Η ενθαρρυνση εχει να κανει μονο με την συγκεκριμενοποιηση του προβληματος και για ενδεχόμενες λυσεις.

Οι λογοι που μπαινει καποιος σε ενα φορουμ,
μπορει να ειναι παρα πολλοι, δεν τους γνωριζω αλλα και δεν θελω να τους κρινω.
Αν θες ενας τετοιος μπορει να ειναι για να τρεφει το προβλημα του.



Την δικη μου παπαρια την ειπα,
δεν εχω να προσθεσω κατι αλλο.

----------


## RainAndWind

:P
Έλα,μη μου θυμώνεις,ξέρεις ότι δεν κινούμαι από διάθεση να σε φτιάξω,αλλά να μην αισθανθεί το κορίτσι που μπαίνει εδώ πως έχει άτομα που την μειώνουν,δεν την βοηθάει αυτό καθόλου.Την μειώνουν κι αλλού,το έχει στο σπίτι,μην της το φέρνουμε κι εδώ,γιατί από μας περιμένει άλλα.:)

----------


## krino

σωπα καλε,
γιατι να θυμωσω?
:P:P

Μην πας ομως να μου φτιαξεις μια εικονα που δεν την βλεπω, θελω πολλα ναρκωτικα για να αρχισω τα οραματα.


Κανενα δεν θελω να μειωσω,
ομως απο την αλλη δεν θα ηθελα να χαιδευω αυτια και κατ\' επεκταση να δινω - εστω και αθελα μου - λανθεσμενες εντυπωσεις και να δημιουργω αδιεξοδα.


Εαν θελει να λυσει το προβλημα της η φιλη μας,
πρεπει να επισκεφτει ειδικο (το ποιο ειδικο ειναι αλλη συζητηση) και εκει να συζητησει τις κατευθυνσεις που θα παρει για να μπει σε δρομο επιλυσης.
Οτιδηποτε αλλο σχεδιο ειναι αποπροσανατολιστικο.
Και εγω δεν σκοπευω να συμβαλω προς μια τετοια κατευθυνση.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by καλλιοπιτσα_
> nature,
> 
> ως μητερα 2 παιδιων, 14 και 16 χρονων, που συζητα πολυ μαζι τους, εχω δεχτει κριτικη πολλες φορες απο τα παιδια μου. Καποιες φορες, βλεπω τον εαυτο μου να αμυνεται σε αρνητικη κριτικη. Κακώς βέβαια, ωστόσο, παντα οι συζητησεις ειναι εποικοδομητικές... και, αν μη τι αλλο, αποφευγω να ξανακανω δευτερη φορα κατι που τα ενοχλει...
> 
> Το θεμα, ομως, ειναι οτι για να γινουν αυτες οι συζητησεις πρεπει να εισαι \"κοντα\" στα παιδια, πραγμα που καλλιεργειται απο μικροτερες ηλικιες... 
> Η Lill ειναι 18 και απο οτι φαινεται δεν εχει ζεστη σχεση με τους γονεις της, αφου οπως λεει ποτε δε συζητησαν προσωπικα πραγματα, αυτο απο μονο του κανει τα πραγματα δυσκολοτερα, αλλα οχι αδυνατα.


Ετσι είναι. 
Είμαστε άνθρωποι όχι τέλεια εξωγήινα όντα. Και αν σκεφτώ τον εαυτό μου, διαπιστώνω ότι γνωρίζω πολύ καλά τη θεωρία. Εχω παρακολουθήσει ομιλίες, σεμινάρια, έχω διαβάσει άπειρα βιβλία σχετικά. Ακόμα και η συμμετοχή σ\' αυτό το φόρουμ μου έχει μάθει τόσα. Και όμως πιάνω συχνά τον εαυτό μου να πέφτει σε λάθη που θεωρητικά γνωρίζω καλά πως είναι λάθη και τα έχω καταδικάσει σε τρίτους. Πως γίνεται αυτό?
Μάλλον επειδή είμαστε άνθρωποι. 
Και αναρωτιέμαι, αφού εγώ, που έχω πρόσβαση σε τόσες πληροφορίες, δεν μπορώ πάντα να εφαρμόσω τη θεωρία, τί αλήθεια περιμένουμε από ανθρώπους μεγαλύτερων ηλικιών που δεν είχαν τις αντίστοιχες ευκαιρίες για τέτοια πληροφόρηση?
Αυτό πάντως που έμαθα και δεν το ξεχνάω, είναι να ζητάω συγνώμη από τα παιδιά, αν υποπέσω σε λάθη που πληγώνουν.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Εαν θελει να λυσει το προβλημα της η φιλη μας,
> πρεπει να επισκεφτει ειδικο (το ποιο ειδικο ειναι αλλη συζητηση) και εκει να συζητησει τις κατευθυνσεις που θα παρει για να μπει σε δρομο επιλυσης.
> Οτιδηποτε αλλο σχεδιο ειναι αποπροσανατολιστικο.
> Και εγω δεν σκοπευω να συμβαλω προς μια τετοια κατευθυνση.


Τεχνικά, δεν είναι και το πιο εύκολο, στη φάση της και στην οικονομική κατάσταση που βρίσκεται λόγω αυτής της φάσης. 

Αλλά έστω και ότι το καταφέρνει, με δανεικά από φίλους, οικονομίες από χαρτζηλίκι, κλπ.

Για να το αποφασίσει πρέπει πρώτα να ωριμάσει σαν σκέψη στο μυαλό της. Για να γίνει αυτό, πρέπει πρώτα να το συζητήσει πολύ, με τον εαυτό της και με όποιον μπορεί. Κάτι τέτοιο κάνει συζητώντας το εδώ. Παίρνει γνώμες, πληροφορίες, απόψεις,....

Δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν σ\' αυτό το ντουνιά που θα ξυπνήσει ένα πρωί και θα πει: \"θα πάω τώρα να δανειστώ, για να πάω σε ειδικό, ....έτσι χωρίς λόγο\". Πρέπει πρώτα να έχει ξεκαθαρίσει μέσα του ο λόγος και να έχει καταλάβει ότι υπάρχει κάπου ένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Τεχνικά, δεν είναι και το πιο εύκολο, στη φάση της και στην οικονομική κατάσταση που βρίσκεται λόγω αυτής της φάσης. 
> 
> 
> 
> σωστο.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## RainAndWind

Να μην περιμένει να ωριμάσει τίποτε,προσωπική μου άποψη,γιατί δεν αφήνουμε ποτέ να περάσει καιρός με διατροφικές διαταραχές.Μετά τα τρία χρόνια η προσπάθεια για απεξάρτηση,καθώς είναι ένας εθισμός,καθίσταται πολύ δυσκολότερη.Επικοινώνησε με το Ανάσα,μην αφήνεις να ωριμάσει τίποτε,δράσε lill.

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by lill_
> γειά σε όλους......
> μόλις έγινα μέλος στην παρέα σας και χαίρομαι πολύ για αυτό μιάς και το τελευταίο καιρό δεν βρίσκω κάποιον για να μιλήσω και ακόμα και όταν βρίσκω,δεν είναι αυτός σε φάση...!!!!!!!
> είμαι 18 χρονών,πάω τρίτη λυκείου και φιλοδοξώ να περάσω στις πανελλαδιικές...!!!!!
> δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς λίγο πολύ έχω πέσει και εγώ θύμα της νέας μόδας που θέλει τις γυναίκες πολύ αδύνατες και δεν διστάζω να το πώ,πάντα τα λέω έξω απο τα δόντια...!!!!
> έχω περάσει απο πολλές φάσεις για να χάσω κιλά,βουλιμία,δεν έτρωγα καθόλου κλπ....
> δυστυχώς πέρα απο κάποια ψευτοκιλάκια δεν τα κατάφερα...!!!!
> είμαι 1,70 και ζυγίζω 58 κιλά....!!!!!ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΟ...!!!!
> είμαι χοντρή και το ξέρω....κ αν όχι χοντρή γεματούλα,με *απαίσιο σώμα*....!!!!!!!
> ...


 χοντρή δε νομίζω ότι είσαι....

τώρα το αν ένα σώμα είναι ωραίο ή όχι δεν εξαρτάται από τα κιλά αποκλειστικά, αλλά από πολλούς παράγοντες, πχ από το πόσο αρμονικό είναι, από το πόσο γυμνασμένο κτλ κτλ
θα μπορούσες δηλαδή να είσαι 50 κιλά, αλλά με τεράστια λεκάνη και πολύ κλειστούς ώμους, παίζει δηλαδή ρόλο και η σκελετοδομή!

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by lill_
> ναι αν πάω 48-49 κιλά θα νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα....τουλάχιστον με το σώμα μου......!!!


με 1.70 ύψος θα είσαι σκελετός στα 48 κιλά! νομίζω πως κάτω από 55 δεν πρέπει να πέσεις!

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by lill_
> η μητέρα μου σίγουρα ΧΟΝΤΡΗ!!!(27)
> *η κολλητή μου προς το χοντρή(κάνει μπαλέτο όμως και είναι πέτρα=μυς...)(24)*
> η άλλη φίλη μου είναι έτσι κ έτσι,θα τη προτιμούσα πιο αδύνατη...(21)
> η θεία μου είναι οκ γιατί έχει κάνει κ 2 παιδιά...(23)
> κ η άλλη κοπέλα επίσης είναι παραπάνω απο οτι θα έπρεπε...!!!!(25)


α καλά! οι μυες δεν είναι πάχος πουλάκι μου!

νομίζω πως έχει αλλάξει το σώμα σου, έχει γίνει πιο γυναικείο κι εσύ νομίζεις πως είσαι χοντρή.

----------


## lill

παιδιά,ένα ένα μπήκα μόλις τώρα και δεν ξέρω τί να πρωτοπώ και σε ποιόν να απαντήσω...
αυτό που θέλω να πώ είναι οτι για εμένα αυτά που σες σας φαίνονται αυτονόητα απλά και ευκόλως λυόμενα,δεν είναι....
επίσης,οτι προσπαθώ,έστω να καταλάβω τί συμβαίνει και πώς μπορώ να το χειριστώ μέσα απο εδώ,αλλιώς γιατί να το κάνω..?
και αν πιστεύετε κάποιοι οτι με το να το συζητάω εδώ δεν βγαίνει τίποτα,ή οτι απλά αναλώνομαι στα ίδια και τα ίδια,τότε να το σταματήσω....
να κλειστώ στον εαυτό μου πάλι,να κλείσω μάτια και αυτιά και να μείνω εκεί...!!!
μα αυτό δεν έκανα τόσο καιρό,πού με οδήγησε...??/στο καλύτερο πάντως σίγουρα όχι....!!!
απλά θέλω να πιστεύω οτι έστω και ένας καταλαβαίνει πώς αισθάνομαι....
δεν λέω οτι έχω όλα τα δίκια του κόσμου και δεν το πιστεύω καν...
αν θεωρούσα τη βουλιμία κάτι σωστό,δεν θα αναζητούσα τρόπους για να ξεφύγω....!!!
μήν είστε τόσο σκληροί με κάποια πράγματα,δεν είμαι τέλεια και το αναγνωρίζω,ούτε σας ζητάω να με χειροκροτήσετε για αυτό που κάνω γιατί δεν είναι κάτι αξιέπαινο...
αλλά μή με κρίνετε έτσι...αν ήθελα να με κράξουν για μια ακόμα φορά θα πήγαινα στους \"φίλους μου\",οι οποίοι και το έκαναν όταν το έμαθαν στο παρελθόν και τί έκαναν?πάνω που πήρα μπροστά και ένιωσα ασφαλής για να κάνω βήματα,έφυγαν...
δεν θέλω λοιπόν αυτό απο σας....δεν λέω να μου χα\'ι\'δεύετε τα αυτιά,αλλά λίγο πιό χαλαρά...
έτσι βλέπω τα πράγματα και τον εαυτό μου καλώς ή κακώς,αλλά αφήνω τα περιθώρια αλλαγής και βελτίωσής μου....για να μπαίνω εδώ πάει να πεί οτι έχω ανάγκη το καθένα απο σας και οτι αυτό με βοηθάει να ξεφύγω απο το εγώ,να δώ τα πράγματα μέσα απο τα μάτια του καθένα σας...

----------


## lill

σίγουρα κάποια λεγόμενά σας θα με πονέσουν,γιατί όλη αυτή η διαδικασία δεν μου είναι και ευχάριστη,αλλά τα δέχομαι...δεν είμαι αρνητική
έχω διάθεση να δουλέψω και να αλλάξω πράγματα,άλλωστε βλέπω οτι η τωρινή μου κατάσταση δεν με καθιστά ευτυχισμένη...απλά χρειάζομαι λίγο χρόνο και πολύ κόπο...δεν μπορώ έτσι απλά να αλλάξω...
μην είστε λοιπόν τόσο σκληρή,στην ουσία δεν επέλεξα να φτάσω εδώ...ναι οκ έκανα κάποιους λάθος χειρισμούς αλλά δεν ήξερα πού θα φτάσει...
μου φτάνει λοιπόν που κατηγορώ εγώ τον εαυτό μου,μη με στήνετε στα δύο μέτρα και εσείς...λίγη υποστήριξη χρειάζομαι και σας υπόσχομαι οτι θα αλλάξω...
ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ,ακόμα και αν δεν φαίνεται για εμένα έρχονται τα πάνω κάτω τώρα....!!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> παιδιά,ένα ένα μπήκα μόλις τώρα και δεν ξέρω τί να πρωτοπώ και σε ποιόν να απαντήσω...
> αυτό που θέλω να πώ είναι οτι για εμένα αυτά που σες σας φαίνονται αυτονόητα απλά και ευκόλως λυόμενα,δεν είναι....
> επίσης,οτι προσπαθώ,έστω να καταλάβω τί συμβαίνει και πώς μπορώ να το χειριστώ μέσα απο εδώ,αλλιώς γιατί να το κάνω..?
> και αν πιστεύετε κάποιοι οτι με το να το συζητάω εδώ δεν βγαίνει τίποτα,ή οτι απλά αναλώνομαι στα ίδια και τα ίδια,τότε να το σταματήσω....
> να κλειστώ στον εαυτό μου πάλι,να κλείσω μάτια και αυτιά και να μείνω εκεί...!!!
> μα αυτό δεν έκανα τόσο καιρό,πού με οδήγησε...??/στο καλύτερο πάντως σίγουρα όχι....!!!
> απλά θέλω να πιστεύω οτι έστω και ένας καταλαβαίνει πώς αισθάνομαι....
> δεν λέω οτι έχω όλα τα δίκια του κόσμου και δεν το πιστεύω καν...
> ...



ακουσε με λιγα λογια,
αν νιωθεις οτι στηνεσαι στον τοιχο ειναι αδικο.

Ομως ειναι γεγονος οτι καπου - καπως - καποιος,
λεει μια αληθεια.
Κατ εμε, μην πιστευεις κανενα, ουτε φιλους, ουτε φορουμ, ουτε κανενα ιδιοτελη (ποιητικη αδεια αυτο)

Καποιον ομως δεν πρεπει να εμνπιστευτεις / συμβουλευτεις για να βρεις μια ακρη καποια στιγμη?
Η γνωμη μου ειναι ασε τι εξυπναδα σου πεταει ο καθε εξυπνακιας ( ο χειροτερος εξυπνακιας / ειρωνας / μπλα μπλα εδω μεσα ειμαι εγω) και παρε μια γνωμη ενος ειδικου καταρτισμενου επιστημονα για ζητηματα οπως το δικο σου. (δεν ξερω ποιος μπορει να ειναι αυτος)
Για ενα ραντεβου δεν θα πληρωσεις πολλα, νομιζω το αντεχεις οικονομικα - ετσι φανταζομαι δηλαδη.

Βρες αυτο το τυπο,
μιλα μαζι του και κατεληξε σε ενα συμπερασμα.
Αυτο το συμπερασμα αν θες το συζηταμε κατα ποσο εχει βαση η οχι.
Αλλα θα συζηταμε επι μιας βασης ενος ειδικου.
Αλλιως ειδικος ειμαι εγω, εσυ, η θεια μου η μαρια, και η γειτονισα μου η κυρα φροσω.

Τουτεστιν με συζητηση καφενειου, θα ακουσεις οτι σου κανει κεφι, χωρις ποτε να καταλαβεις αν εχεις προβλημα η οχι.

Δεν βλεπω με μια επισκεψη σε ενα ειδικο, να παθεις κατι.
Ουτε θα το ανακοινωσεις πουθενα στον περιγυρο σου, ουτε πρεπει να κανεις οτι σου πει, αλλα ειναι μια αρχη που μπορεις να κανεις.
Αλλιως θα πελαγοδρομεις οσα χρονια σου παρει χωρις ισως να βρεις ποτε σου λυση, και αυτο γιατι θα συζητας ενα τοσο σοβαρο θεμα με τον πασα σχετικοασχετο.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> σίγουρα κάποια λεγόμενά σας θα με πονέσουν,γιατί όλη αυτή η διαδικασία δεν μου είναι και ευχάριστη,αλλά τα δέχομαι...δεν είμαι αρνητική
> έχω διάθεση να δουλέψω και να αλλάξω πράγματα,άλλωστε βλέπω οτι η τωρινή μου κατάσταση δεν με καθιστά ευτυχισμένη...απλά χρειάζομαι λίγο χρόνο και πολύ κόπο...δεν μπορώ έτσι απλά να αλλάξω...
> μην είστε λοιπόν τόσο σκληρή,στην ουσία δεν επέλεξα να φτάσω εδώ...ναι οκ έκανα κάποιους λάθος χειρισμούς αλλά δεν ήξερα πού θα φτάσει...
> μου φτάνει λοιπόν που κατηγορώ εγώ τον εαυτό μου,μη με στήνετε στα δύο μέτρα και εσείς...λίγη υποστήριξη χρειάζομαι και σας υπόσχομαι οτι θα αλλάξω...
> ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ,ακόμα και αν δεν φαίνεται για εμένα έρχονται τα πάνω κάτω τώρα....!!!!!



μα τι υποστηριξη να σου δωσει καποιος μεσα απο μια οθονη?
να σου πει φαε η μην φας?
να σου πει πλακωσου στα γαλακτομπουρεκα η τρωγε φρυγανιες?

Στην ουσια εσυ εισαι σκληρη με τον εαυτο σου, και κανεις αλλος.
Λες οτι προσπαθεις, αλλα στην ουσια ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΕΙΣ τον εαυτο σου γιατι δεν γνωριζεις που ειναι το σωστο και που το λαθος.
Και οσο καθεσαι και το φιλοσοφεις στο ιδιο στυλ θα συνεχισεις να πελαγοδρομεις και να ταλαιπωριεσαι.

Αν λοιπον θες να σταματησεις την ταλαιπωρια σου,
αυτο ειναι στο χερι σου και καμια υποστηριξη απο εδω μεσα δεν προκειται να σου δωσει λυση.

----------


## lill

οκ έχεις δίκιο για αυτο τον ειδικό που λες και θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω αν δώ οτι έχω τα περιθώρια,οικονομικά,απο γονείς κλπ...
ή τουλάχιστον να ακούσω μια γνώμη έστω και τηλεφωνικά γιατί μένω πιο έξω απο αθήνα δυστυχώς άρα η μετακίνησή μου πρέπει να γίνει απαραίτητα με γονείς...
θα προσπαθήσω λοιπόν να πάρω μια γνώμη έστω πρώτη για να δούμε και αν τελικά έχω πρόβλημα και χρειάζεται και άμεση επίλυση...
αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει κάποιο τηλ κάποιου ψυχολόγου που γνωρίζει ή έχει κάποια \"εμπιστοσύνη\" οκ..!!!!

----------


## lill

ναι αλλά εμένα έστω και αυτή η στήριξη με παρηγορεί ξέρω τουλάχιστον οτι ανα πάσα στιγμή,υπάρχει κάποιος που θα με ακούσει-ό,τι και αν του πώ και ό,τι ώρα....είναι πολύ σημαντικό αυτό...!!!!!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

λιλακι,
εχει δίκιο ο Κρίνο..
Εμεις μπορούμε μόνο να σε βοηθήσουμε να παρεις την αποφαση να δεις εναν ειδικό.
Εγω πιστευω οτι εχει ψυχολογικό υποβαθρο η κατάστασή σου,ομως δεν σημαινει οτι εχω δίκιο.Μερικές φορές ειναι ενα - δυο πραγματάκια που κάνουν τη διαφορά.
Θα σου ξαναπω να δεις εναν διατροφολόγο.Θα σου εξηγησει ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΑ πως το βάρος σου ειναι κανονικό(εγω νομίζω) ή οχι !!!!!
Αν δεν σε πεισει τότε πήγαινε και αλλού.
Κινδυνευεις φοβάμαι.Αν οι γονεις σου καταλάβουν οτι συμβαίνει κατι τετοιο θα κινητοποιηθουν κι αυτοί..Δωστους την ευκαιρια με ενα ιατρικο πορισμα π.χ να σε βοηθήσουν.Αισιοδοξω οτι θα σε στηρίξουν.

----------


## lill

τί να πώ...πάντως εμένα μου φτάνει αυτό που ανέφερα πρίν....
τέλος πάντων θα πάρω μόνη μου μια πρώτη γνώμη και αν είναι όντως κάτι ανησυχητικό θα λάβω δράση...!!!!! 
πάντως όπως και να έχει ευχαριστώ..!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> 
> θα πάρω μόνη μου μια πρώτη γνώμη και αν είναι όντως κάτι ανησυχητικό θα λάβω δράση...!!!!!



οταν το κανεις πραξη,
θα εχεις κανει και ενα ουσιαστικο βημα προς τα εμπρος.


Μην αγχωνεσαι,
ψαξτο με την ησυχια σου και βλεπεις.
Σαφως αν υπαρχει καποιος που γνωριζει καποιον ειδικο για να σε βοηθησει, θα πρεπει να σου στειλει ενα πριβε μυνημα με λεπτομεριες.

----------


## lill

ναι όντως,οκ...
πάντως μέχρι τότε ας μη σας πρήζω άλλο..!!!!

----------


## nature

Δεν μας πρήζεις. 
Αλλωστε το ένα δεν αναιρεί το άλλο. 
Μπορείς να μιλάς εδώ και συγχρόνως να κάνεις τις κινήσεις που σου είπε ο κρίνο.

----------


## nature

Οπως σου είπαν και άλλοι και εγώ νωρίτερα είναι πολύ αισιόδοξο που το έψαξες, έστω και έτσι όπως το έψαξες. 
Φαίνεσαι πολύ ώριμη για την ηλικία σου και έχεις πολύ καθαρή σκέψη (για μένα αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό). 
Αυτό θα συμβάλλει σε συνδυασμό με τα επόμενα βήματα που θα κάνεις, να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου και να ζήσεις τη φυσιολογική ζωή που αξίζει σε κάθε άνθρωπο.

----------


## lill

οκ...αν δεν σας πρήζω,μια χαρά...

έχεις δίκιο nature μου,το κατάλαβα αργά...!!!!
και εγώ βαρέθηκα να ζώ ως άρρωστη για να είμαι ειλικρινείς γιατί αυτό αισθάνομαι...δεν μπορώ να πώ οτι νιώθω υγειής και αφού καλώς ή κακώς τα έκανα έτσι πρέπει και να τα διορθώσω,άλλωστε εγώ είμαι και ΜΟΝΟ υπεύθηνη για όλα αυτά,γιατί ίσως να με οδήγησαν και άλλα-άλλοι εκεί,αλλά βολεύτηκα στην εύκολη διέξοδο...καιρός λοιπόν να ξεβολευτώ πια,δεν έχω άλλα περιθώρια απο ό,τι φαίνεται
δεν μου αρέσει αυτό που κάνω αλλά δεν μπορώ και να το σταματήσω,οπότε ελπίζω με τη βοήθεια κάποιου ειδικού να το καταφέρω...
για να μή χάσω άλλες ευκαιρίες και πράγματα στη ζωή μου όπως αυτά που ήδη έχω χάσει με όλο αυτό και κυρίως να μπορώ να κάνω ό,τι θέλω και να τρώω όπως θέλω χωρίς περιορισμούς....!!!!να είμαι πιό ελεύθερη....

αλήθεια πιστεύεις όλα αυτά για μένα...??

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by lill_
> οκ...αν δεν σας πρήζω,μια χαρά...
> 
> έχεις δίκιο nature μου,το κατάλαβα αργά...!!!!
> και εγώ βαρέθηκα να ζώ ως άρρωστη για να είμαι ειλικρινείς γιατί αυτό αισθάνομαι...δεν μπορώ να πώ οτι νιώθω υγειής και αφού καλώς ή κακώς τα έκανα έτσι πρέπει και να τα διορθώσω,άλλωστε εγώ είμαι και ΜΟΝΟ υπεύθηνη για όλα αυτά,γιατί ίσως να με οδήγησαν και άλλα-άλλοι εκεί,αλλά βολεύτηκα στην εύκολη διέξοδο...καιρός λοιπόν να ξεβολευτώ πια,δεν έχω άλλα περιθώρια απο ό,τι φαίνεται
> δεν μου αρέσει αυτό που κάνω αλλά δεν μπορώ και να το σταματήσω,οπότε ελπίζω με τη βοήθεια κάποιου ειδικού να το καταφέρω...
> για να μή χάσω άλλες ευκαιρίες και πράγματα στη ζωή μου όπως αυτά που ήδη έχω χάσει με όλο αυτό και κυρίως να μπορώ να κάνω ό,τι θέλω και να τρώω όπως θέλω χωρίς περιορισμούς....!!!!να είμαι πιό ελεύθερη....
> 
> αλήθεια πιστεύεις όλα αυτά για μένα...??


Τα πιστεύω, και ...λίγα είπα!!!
Στο σχόλιο που λες καιρός να ξεβολευτώ η απάντησή μου είναι : καιρός να βολευτείς, γιατί τώρα είσαι αρκετά ξεβολεμένη:)

Τα πιστεύω λοιπόν όπως είπα για πολλούς λόγους. Κατ\' αρχη θέλει θάρρος και ειλικρίνεια με τον εαυτό σου, αλλά και καθαρη σκέψη για να παραδεχτείς ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Ξέρεις ακόμα και αυτό, πόσο μικρό ποσοστό ανθρώπων, ακόμα και με τα διπλάσιά σου χρόνια, μπορεί να το κάνει???
Πίστεψέ με, πολύ λίγοι. 
Και εσύ, με όλα τα ζόρια που περνάς σ\' αυτή τη φάση, μπορείς και το βλέπεις, το παραδέχεσαι, το δημοσιοποιείς, έστω και εδώ, το ψάχνεις.

----------


## nature

Και ειλικρινά, δεν το κατάλαβες αργά. 
Το κατάλαβες σε φάση που δουλεύεται και μπράβο σου γι\' αυτό. Αν τα είχες μπερδεμένα στο μυαλό σου και δεν είχες αυτό το καθαρό και θαρραλέο μυαλό και το έπαιρνες χαμπάρι σε μερικά χρονάκια θα είχαν καταστραφεί πολλές λειτουργίες του σώματος κλπ.

----------


## lill

τί εννοείς να βολευτώ,να καταφύγω πάλι στην εύκολη λύση...???

ε όχι και νωρίς μετά απο τρία χρόνια....!!!!!όπως και να\'χει ελπίζω μέχρι να αρχήσω να κάνω κάτι πιό ουσιαστικό...να πάω σε γιατρό κλπ,να μην έχω κάνει καμιά σοβαρή ζημιά τόσα χρόνια...τουλάχιστον αφού το αποφάσησα μή μου το χαλάσουν.....:( :mad:

----------


## nature

Να βολευτείς εννοώ να ζήσεις φυσιολογικά.

Δεν είναι νωρίς, αλλά είναι ακόμη έγκαιρα. Θα μπορούσε να είναι πολύ αργότερα και τότε δεν θα ήταν το ίδιο.

----------


## lill

καλά μην πολυ ενθουσιαζόμαστε γιατί στο παρελθόν το έχω ξανασταματήσει αλλά δεν άντεξα και πολύ....μόλις έγινε κάτι άσχημο που με ταρακούνησε κατέφυγα πάλι εκεί.....
οπότε δεν θέλω να πέρνω και πολύ θάρρος γιατί μετά η απογοήτευση θα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη...!!!!!!

----------


## nature

Σωστό. 
Μόνο που τώρα, αποφάσισες να ζητήσεις και βοήθεια.

----------


## lill

ναι αλλά σε κάποια πλαίσια...
κοίτα πώ το έχω στο μυαλό μου...
θα πάρω να ρωτήσω όπως είπα,αν είναι κάτι απλό θα το αντιμετωπίσω μόνη μου,αν είναι όμως κάτι πιό σοβαρό,υπόσχομαι σε όλους σας(για να έχω και κάτι να με κρατάει)οτι με το που τελειώσουν οι πανελλήνιες(δεν θέλω εντάσεις στην τελική ευθεία),θα το πώ στους δικούς μου και θα πάω είτε σε κάποιον ειδικό,είτε στην ανάσα....
promise

----------


## nature

Πάρε και ρώτα και μετά τα ξαναλέμε.
Μου αρέσει που θέλεις να δεσμευτείς έστω και μ\'αυτή την υπόσχεση.
Να σε ρωτήσω, στα σχολεία, ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν ψυχολόγοι. Δεν ισχύει στο δικό σου? η έστω στην ευρύτερη σχολική περιοχή σου?
Επίσης, ίσως να είναι καλύτερη και η επίδοσή σου στις πανελλήνιες αν το λύσεις πριν από αυτές. Στο τέλος- τέλος δεν θα κάνεις και καμια εγχείρηση. Κουβέντες θα πεις. Δεν μπορεί να σου φέρουν τα πάνω κάτω με τις πανελλήνιες.

----------


## RainAndWind

Συμφωνώ με τη Nature.Nα βολευτείς,γιατί εσύ είσαι η ξεβολεμένη και οι άλλοι οι βολεμένοι γύρω σου.Είσαι ο αδύναμος κρίκος,γιατί όλα όσα επιλέγουν,γιατί έτσι έμαθαν άλλοι,να σου κάνουν,τα στρέφεις στον εαυτό σου.Αδύναμη δεν είσαι,αλλά ο τρόπος με τον οποίο τιμωρείς τον εαυτό σου,από άλυτο φόβο και θυμό,από ένταση που δεν βρήκες καταλληλότερο τρόπο να εκφράσεις,πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να βγουν,να αποφορτιστείς και να διευθετήσεις αυτά τα ασυζήτητα θέματα με τους γονείς σου.Ξεκίνα με τον ειδικό,να μάθεις πως να δεις άλλες εναλλακτικές,αλλάζοντας τον τομέα που έχεις βρει να ασκείς έλεγχο,το φαγητό.

----------


## lill

δεν ξέρω σε ποιά σχολεία υπάρχει ψυχολόγος,μάλλον μόνο στα ιδιωτικά...στο δικό μου ή εδώ γύρω γύρω σίγουρα όχι.....

λοιπόν μίλησα,σήμερα το πρωί (με τον ειδικό)και μου είπε οτι σε πρώτη φάση πρέπει να φτιάξω λίγο τη διατροφή μου,απο κεί και πέρα βλέποντας και κάνοντας...
θα κρατήσουμε κάποια επαφή για αρχή,ώστε να φτιάξω τουλάχιστον λίγο τη διατροφή μου,να μή κάνω εμμετούς κλπ και μετά θα δούμε τί άλλο μπορεί να γίνει...
αν δεν με είχατε πιέσει,δεν θα το έκανα,ευχαριστώ....!!!!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Αυτο ειναι..
Μπράβο κοριτσάκι!!!!!!
Και απο υποστηρίξη εδω είμαστε..

----------


## lill

μακάρι να δουλέψει όλο αυτό,έχω βαρεθεί...!!!!!!

----------


## lill

λέτε να τα καταφέρω...?ή πάλι θα γυρίσω στα ίδια,αυτό είναι που φοβάμαι....!!!!!!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

θα τα καταφέρεις γιατι δεν είσαι μόνη σου,να κάνεις οτι εσυ νομίζεις σωστό.Εχουν αλλάξει τα δεδομένα!!!
Ο ειδικός θα σου υποδείξει τα σημεία που δεν \"δουλεψαν\" την προηγούμενη φορά και επιπλέον εσυ η ιδια εισαι πιο προετοιμασμένη.
Θα δεις ποσο θα σε βοηθήσει η διατροφή,θα βελτιωθει η πνευματική σου διαυγεια τωρα που διαβάζεις για τις εξετάσεις.

----------


## nature

Μπράβο lill!!!

Στη γειτονιά μου 2 δημόσια που γνωρίζω, έχουν ψυχολόγο, αλλά αφού βρήκες ειδικό, ακόμα καλύτερα. Συμφωνώ πολύ με τη Φωτεινή και το κάνω κουότ για να του δώσεις και εσύ την σημασία που του αξίζει:





> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Θα δεις ποσο θα σε βοηθήσει η διατροφή,θα βελτιωθει η πνευματική σου διαυγεια τωρα που διαβάζεις για τις εξετάσεις.

----------


## lill

ελπίζω,βέβαια αρχικά δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι σε όσα τρώω απλά δεν θα κάνω εμετό,θα προσπαθήσω τουλάχιστον....!!!!!!
μακάρι να δουλέψει,μακάρι.....!!!!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> 
> αν δεν με είχατε πιέσει,δεν θα το έκανα,ευχαριστώ....!!!!




αν ετσι πρεπει να γινει, ας γινει.

Παρολα αυτα,
μου κανει εντυπωση που βρισκεις βοηθεια (υποκαταστατη) απο το ιντερνετ, και οι γονεις - φιλοι ειναι εκτος εμβελειας σου.
Μια απροσωπη βοηθεια απο το ιντερνετ εχει πολλες πλευρες,
αν εδω βρηκες την καλη, υπαρχει και η κακη.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Κρινο!!Μην αφήνεις απεξω την κρίση του καθενός..

----------


## krino

τι εννοεις?
δεν αφηνω τιποτα απεξω,
απλα λεω τι μου προκαλει εντυπωση.

----------


## lill

ίσως,αλλά το οτι μπόρεσα να μιλήσω γιατί δεν με ξέρει κανείς και έτσι ένιωσα πιο ελεύθερη μη νομίζεις οτι θα μπορούσα να το βρώ τόσο εύκολα σε φίλους κλπ....
για αυτό και λειτούργησε,γιατί ένιωσα άνετα και χωρίς φόβο...!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## krino

οταν λυσεις με το καλο το προβλημα που εχεις, αυτο της διατροφης,
ασχολησου με το επομενο, που ειναι οι φοβοι σου.

Μαθε σιγα σιγα να οργανωνεσαι και να λυνεις τα προβληματα σου.
Μην αγχωνεσαι, ανθρωπος χωρις προβληματα δεν εχει γεννηθει ακομα.
Οτι σου συμβαινει ειναι φυσιολογικο, αναλογα με τις εντασεις που ζει ο καθενας.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lill_
> 
> αν δεν με είχατε πιέσει,δεν θα το έκανα,ευχαριστώ....!!!!
> 
> ...


Θέλω να πω οτι η Λιλ ειχε καταλάβει πως εχει προβλημα πριν της το πουμε εμεις,γιαυτο και οι αποτυχημένες προσπαθειες γι αυτό και η εγγραφή στο φόρουμ..
Αυτο που δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν εχει καταλάβει ειναι ποσο επικινδυνο μπορεί να ειναι αυτο που της συμβαίνει.
Τωρα για τους φίλους,το ιδιο εκανα και εγω μπαινοντας στο φορουμ.Δεν εμπιστευτηκα το προβλημα μου σε κανένα φίλο.Οι αλλοι μπορει να θέλουν να σε ακουσουν ,το θέμα ειναι αν εσυ θέλεις να μοιραστείς τα πάντα μαζί τους.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Θέλω να πω οτι η Λιλ ειχε καταλάβει πως εχει προβλημα πριν της το πουμε εμεις,γιαυτο και οι αποτυχημένες προσπαθειες γι αυτό και η εγγραφή στο φόρουμ..
> Αυτο που δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν εχει καταλάβει ειναι ποσο επικινδυνο μπορεί να ειναι αυτο που της συμβαίνει.
> 
> 
> οχι βεβαια!
> και ισως να μην καταλαβει ποτε της.
> Γιατι αυτα τα καταλαβαινεις οταν πια γινει προβλημα χοντρο,
> σε τσουβαλιασουν με ασθενοφορο και σε πανε νοσοκομειο.
> ...

----------


## lill

κρίνο δεν είναι όλα πάντα τόσο εύκολα όσο θές εσύ νομίζεις και δεν λειτουργούμε όλοι με τον ίδιο τρόπο....ξέχνα λίγο πώς λειτουργείς εσύ και προσπάθησε να μπείς και λίγο στη θέση των άλλων και κυρίως στο οτι κάτι που εσένα δεν σε καλύπτει για άλλους μπορεί να αποτελεί λύση ζωής,μην είσαι απόλυτος....!!!!!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Φωτεινή,αυτό που έγραψες,πως πιθανόν η lill να μην έχει καταλάβει πόσο σοβαρό είναι,το βρίσκω σωστό.Η βουλιμία,αν παραμείνει μακροχρόνια ως τακτική,μπορεί να κάμψει την καρδιά,να προκαλέσει προβλήματα στο ρυθμό και τη λειτουργία της,να δημιουργήσει χρόνια οισοφαγίτιδα,καθώς λεπταίνει ο βλεννογόνος του οισοφάγου από τη συνεχή επαφή με τα πεπτικά υγρά,να οδηγήσει σε χάσιμο του σμάλτου των δοντιών,σε υπολειτουργία του εντέρου,ρήξη του οισοφάγου,με αιμορραγία,αφυδάτωση και έλλειψη ιχνοστοιχείων απαραίτητων για το σώμα,είναι πολλές οι οργανικές,όσο και οι ψυχικές συνέπειες.
Είναι θετικό που αναζήτησε βοήθεια νωρίς.Πολύ πολύ θετικό!:)

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Κρινο,
πραγματικά χαίρομαι για σενα.
Αυτό που λές δεν ειναι κάτι που το εχουμε όλοι απο επιλογή..
Δηλαδή καποιοι απο μας ασφαλώς και θα προτιμούσαν να μη τα γράφουν στο φόρουμ,αλλα να τα συζητούν με έμπιστους και καλούς φίλους,
κάποιοι αλλοι το έκαναν αυτό αλλα δεν ήξεραν οτι οι φίλοι τους δεν ειναι ακριβώς φίλοι ή δεν πήραν την κατανόηση που ειχαν ανάγκη
και τέλος(εγω ανήκω εδώ) καποιοι ΔΕΝ θελουν να εμπιστευτούν.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Φωτεινή,αυτό που έγραψες,πως πιθανόν η lill να μην έχει καταλάβει πόσο σοβαρό είναι,το βρίσκω σωστό.Η βουλιμία,αν παραμείνει μακροχρόνια ως τακτική,μπορεί να κάμψει την καρδιά,να προκαλέσει προβλήματα στο ρυθμό και τη λειτουργία της,να δημιουργήσει χρόνια οισοφαγίτιδα,καθώς λεπταίνει ο βλεννογόνος του οισοφάγου από τη συνεχή επαφή με τα πεπτικά υγρά,να οδηγήσει σε χάσιμο του σμάλτου των δοντιών,σε υπολειτουργία του εντέρου,ρήξη του οισοφάγου,με αιμορραγία,αφυδάτωση και έλλειψη ιχνοστοιχείων απαραίτητων για το σώμα,είναι πολλές οι οργανικές,όσο και οι ψυχικές συνέπειες.
> Είναι θετικό που αναζήτησε βοήθεια νωρίς.Πολύ πολύ θετικό!:)


Ρειν ξέρω σίγουρα πως η ελλειψη τροφής σε κάνει να μη μπορείς να πάρεις τα πόδια σου, εκεί που τα μαλλιά σου ειναι πυκνά και στιλπνα να αρχίζουν να πέφτουν,να εκνευρίσεσαι χωρις λογο και αιτία..
Ολα αυτα για να αρχίσουν να φαίνονται θέλουν χρόνο.Αλλο τοσο θέλουν για να υποχωρησουν.
Το θέμα ειναι να μη φτασεις εκεί.
Εγω εχω πάει εκεί και χωρις έμετους, που εκτος απο ολα αυτα που ανέφερα προκαλούν ΚΑΙ αυτα που έγραψες.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> κρίνο δεν είναι όλα πάντα τόσο εύκολα όσο θές εσύ νομίζεις και δεν λειτουργούμε όλοι με τον ίδιο τρόπο....ξέχνα λίγο πώς λειτουργείς εσύ και προσπάθησε να μπείς και λίγο στη θέση των άλλων και κυρίως στο οτι κάτι που εσένα δεν σε καλύπτει για άλλους μπορεί να αποτελεί λύση ζωής,μην είσαι απόλυτος....!!!!!!!



λειτουργησε οπως θες,
ειτε οπως εσυ, ειτε οπως εγω, ειτε οπως ο γειτονας.
Ειναι ασχετο αυτο που λες.

Το ζητουμενο ειναι εσυ και τα προβληματα σου και η επιλυση αυτων,
και οχι ο τροπος λειτουργιας σου.

Τελος αμα οτι δεν καλυπτει εμενα αλλα καλυπτει εσενα και στο φιναλε αποτελει λυση στο προβλημα σου,
ειναι νομιζω ενας πολυ καλος συνδιασμος που θα σου προτεινα να τον ακολουθησεις.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> 
> κάποιοι αλλοι το έκαναν αυτό αλλα δεν ήξεραν οτι οι φίλοι τους δεν ειναι ακριβώς φίλοι ή δεν πήραν την κατανόηση που ειχαν ανάγκη
> και τέλος(εγω ανήκω εδώ) καποιοι ΔΕΝ θελουν να εμπιστευτούν.



ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα,
το ζητημα \"φιλοι\" εχει πολλες ερμηνειες,
δεν ειναι μονο οι απεναντι μου και εγω,
αλλα και εγω με τους απεναντι μου.

Στοχοποιω τους γυρω μου,
χωρις να δω εμενα.
Βολικο ισως, προβληματικο απο την αλλη σιγουρα.



Κατα κυριο λογο,
εκεινο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι να βελτιωνομαι και να βλεπω τις λαθος γωνιες μου και οχι αν εχω καλους φιλους η οχι.
Οι καλοι φιλοι αν θες θα ερθουν και θα με βρουν αν εχω σωστη αντανακλαση.
Μην νομιζεις οτι αυτο που συμβαινει ειναι να ειμαι γκαντεμης και να βρισκω κακους ανθρωπους, παιζει να ειμαι και εγω κακος ανθρωπος.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Αναφέρεις οτι δεν μοιραζεσαι τα σοβαρα σου θεματα στο φορουμ αλλα με φίλους σου πινοντας κρασα!!!!!
Εγω αναφέρω πως μοιράζομαι τα δικα μου,η λιλ πως διαχειρίζεται τα δικά της.
Δεν με αφορά και πολυ αυτο που λες για τους φίλους.Η φιλία ειναι κατι που εχω δουλέψει και εχω αποψη για το πως ειμαι εγώ στις φιλίες μου.
Μια γενική τοποθέτηση ηταν.
Πως εβγαλες συμπερασματα για τα αλλα, σορυ, αλλα δεν σε καταλαβαίνω..

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Πως εβγαλες συμπερασματα για τα αλλα, σορυ, αλλα δεν σε καταλαβαίνω..



αμα εισαι προκομενο παιδι.....

;)

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Μωρε προκομένο μπορει να εισαι,μάγος ομως δεν νομίζω..

----------


## krino

τι να σου πω, φαντασου οτι μπορεις.

----------


## lill

νομίζω οτι ανοίγουμε ένα μεγάλο θέμα χωρίς λόγο...
σημασία ε΄χει οτι όπως και να έχει με βοηθήσατε και ευχαριστώ,τίιποτα παραπάνω...
και μη νομίζεις,κρίνο εμπηστεύτηκα φίλους και βγήκαν σκάρτοι και σε αυτό και σε άλλα πολλά και αν έχεις περάσει κάτι τέτοιο,μετά πίσεψε με,μπορείς να εμπιστευτείς περισσότερο έναν ξένο παρά το κολλητό σου,ίσως ο ξένος νοιαστεί περισσότερο για εσένα,απο ό,τι εσύ για τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό και επιπλέον να δείν τα πράγματα πιο αντικειμενικά χωρίς συναισθηματισμούς..!!!!

----------


## claire

πάντως πρέπει να το λύσεις το θέμα. σίγουρα κάτι άλλο υπάρχει από κάτω. σήμερα σε ενοχλούν τα κιλά, άυριο θα είναι κάτι άλλο.

χάνεις ωραίες στιγμές της ζωής σου με το να σκέφτεσαι \"εγώ δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχω αυτό το δείκτη μάζας\". σε μερικά χρόνια θα κοιτάς φωτογραφίες αυτής της περιόδου και θα βλέπεις πόσο βλακείες ήταν αυτά!
και κάτι άλλο, οι φίλοι, οι γκόμενοι, οι άνθρωποι γύρω σου δεν θα σε αγαπήσουν επειδή θα έχεις τις τέλειες αναλογίες, αλλά αν είσαι ακομπλεξάριστη και άνετη.

----------


## lill

έχεις δίκιο κλαίρ μ....
αλλά είναι δύσκολο να μη μας ενοχλεί τίποτα πάνω μας....
εννοείται οτι στους άλλους δίνω τον εαυτό μου πέρα απο κόμπλεξ,απλά όταν μένω μόνη μου,η δεν μιλάς σε κάποιον γυρίζω πάλι σε αυτό...&gt;!!!!!!

----------


## lill

παιδιά δυστυχώς την έχασα τη μπάλα...!!!!!
ξαναγύρησα στα ίδια
με τη ψυχολόγο δεν έχω ξαναμιλήσει...είχαμε πει να συνεχίσουμε να μιλάμε μέσω μέιλ αλλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορώ να στείλω...
πάνω που χάρηκα οτι θα πάνε όλα καλά ξαναγύρισα στα ίδια....!!!!!τί να κάνω ???/
help....!!!!

----------


## lill

ντρέπομαι πάρα πολύ για αυτό και σόρρυ που σας ξαναβάζω σε αυτή τη διαδικασία αλλά έχω στεναχωρηθεί πολύ...!!!!!!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Λιλακι ,μη ντρέπεσαι..
Γιατι δεν μπορείς να στείλεις e-mail στη ψυχολόγο?Αφου εδω επικοινωνεις,γιατι οχι και με εκείνη?Θα ξέρει τι να σου πει..
Πάρτη τηλέφωνο.

----------


## lill

δεν λειτουργεί το μέιλ μου για κάποιο λόγο.....
ήδη δεν μ έκανε κουβέντα για λεφτά λόγω του οτι δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω στους δικούς μου δεν θέλω να τη πιέσω περισσότερο....
αφώτεινη,πώς να μη ντρέπομαι αφού είμαι άχρηστη και δεύτερον δεν ξέρω τελικά αν μπορώ,αν μπορούσα μου δώθηκε η ευκαιρία να το κάνω...!!!!!!!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by lill_
> δεν λειτουργεί το μέιλ μου για κάποιο λόγο.....
> ήδη δεν μ έκανε κουβέντα για λεφτά λόγω του οτι δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω στους δικούς μου δεν θέλω να τη πιέσω περισσότερο....
> αφώτεινη,πώς να μη ντρέπομαι αφού είμαι άχρηστη και δεύτερον δεν ξέρω τελικά αν μπορώ,αν μπορούσα μου δώθηκε η ευκαιρία να το κάνω...!!!!!!!


Πρωτα απο ολα δεν εισαι άχρηστη..
Πάρε θάρρος, οργάνωσε τη σκέψη σου και κάνε το επόμενο βήμα.ΜΙΛΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ.
Δώσε τους τα στοιχεία της ψυχολόγου.
Τώρα ξέρεις κάτι σημαντικό.
Πως με μια μονο επικοινωνία είδες οτι μπορείς να αλλαξεις αυτό που σου συμβαίνει.Μην εισαι τοσο αυστηρη με τον εαυτό σου.
ΜΙΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΩΡΑΑΑΑΑ.
Περιμένω να μου πεις οτι εισαι έτοιμη να το κανεις.

----------


## lill

μα δεν είμαι να σ πώ ψέματα...??
είναι πολλά....έχουν πολλά προβλήματα αυτή τη στιγμή κ οικονομικά και με τη γιαγιά μου που είναι σοβαρά στο νοσοκομείο,μόνο εγώ δεν χωράω σε όλα αυτά τώρα....!!!!!!!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Το πιο σημαντικό θέμα για τους γονείς ειναι το παιδί τους!!
Αν τους πεις αυτα που μου γράφεις θα σου το επιβεβαιώσουν.
Οταν σου λεω \"ετοιμη\" εννοώ να στέκεσαι μπροστά τους έτοιμη να τους πεις .
Πηγαινε καλό μου..

----------


## lill

δεν μπορώ!!!!!!!
εδώ κόντεψαν να με σκοτώσουν για τ κάπνισμα,για αυτό δεν θα αντιδράσουν...!!!!????

----------


## RainAndWind

lill,αυτό που φοβάσαι περισσότερο,δηλαδή το να μιλήσεις στους γονείς σου,είναι μάλλον αυτό που θα σου πρόσφερε την μεγαλύτερη απελευθέρωση.Συνήθως τις μεγαλύτερες αντιστάσεις τις κάνουμε ακριβώς στο σημείο που μας πονάει περισσότερο και που φοβόμαστε να αντιμετωπίσουμε,για σένα έγκειται εκεί,στην αποκάλυψη του πραγματικού σου εαυτού,έτσι ακριβώς όπως είναι,στους γονείς σου(ειδικά στην μητέρα σου).Ωστόσο,επειδή κανένας μας δεν κάνει κάτι αν αυτό δεν έχει \"περάσει\"μέσα του ως απαραίτητο να γίνει,κανένα σπρώξιμο προς εκεί δε θα σε κάνει να προχωρήσεις στην κίνηση της αποκάλυψης και είναι μάλλον επιβαρυντικό να σε φέρνουμε σε συγκρούσεις στη δεδομένη στιγμή.Συνέχισε την επικοινωνία με έναν ειδικό,αυτό μην το αμελήσεις,γιατί από εκεί,από εκείνη τη δουλειά θα προέλθει η ωρίμανση του απαραίτητου που τώρα σε φοβίζει,ώστε να έχεις την αντιπαράθεση με όσες συμπεριφορές έξω από σένα σε καταπιέζουν.Και μην βάζεις για αρχή στόχους εξωπραγματικούς,όχι εδώ και τώρα,γιατί τρώμε τα μούτρα μας.Σιγά σιγά,με σταθερά και μικρά βήματα προς την αλλαγή,χωρίς να την βλέπουμε απειλητική για μας στο τώρα μας.Έτσι δε θα την \"αυτο-μπο υ κοτάρουμε\".Διαφορετικά θα σε ρίχνει τόσο κάθε υποτροπή στην συνήθεια που θα απογοητεύεσαι και θα αυτοτιμωρείσαι κάθε φορά.Σιγά,σταθερά,οι υποτροπές είναι στο πρόγραμμα,συνεχίζεις ξανά,δίχως να σε στιγματίζει κάθε υποχώρηση.Θέλει καιρό,γιατί δεν σχηματοποιήθηκε το θέμα σε μία μέρα.

----------


## lill

έχεις δίκιο ρέιν......
αλλά βαρέθηκα να πέφτω,κουράστηκα...
πρέπει να σηκωθώ κάποια στιγμή,έχει παρατραβήξει δεν νομίζεις..../??
έχω στεναχωρηθεί πολύ,γιατί για πρώτη φορά πίστεψα τόσο πολύ στον εαυτό μου κ είναι κρίμα οι προσπάθειές σου να μην έχουν αντίκρισμα.....!!!!!!
τί σκατά κάνω δηλαδή τόσο καιρό,και γιατί όλοι θεωρούν οτι είμαι πολύ ώριμη για την ηλικία μου,αφού μόνο την καταστροφή είμαι ικανή να φέρω στον εαυτό μου.....
έχω φτάσει σε αδιέξοδο και το χειρότερο είναι οτι στέκομαι σε ένα γκρεμό και αν πέσω δεν θα υπάρξει κάποιος να με τραβήξει....
αυτό με τρομάζει,οτι είμαι αδύναμη να σταθώ στα δικά μου πόδια κια όλη μου η ζωή κρέμεται απο τις πατερίτσες μου(τους άλλους)...
κ αν πάψω να έχω κ εσάς τότε τί μου μένει για να πιαστώ...???ΤΙΠΟΤΑ...!!!!φοβάμα  οτι δεν θα αντέξω για πολύ ακόμα αυτή τη κατάσταση...!!!!και το χειρότερο είναι οτι φωνάζω βοήθεια με τις πράξεις μου,αλλά κανείς δεν με ακούει κ αν κάποιος το καταφέρει,δεν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει!!!!!!δεν είναι αποτυχία αυτό!!!!!/????
τί να κάνω?μπρός γκρεμός κ πίσω ρέμα....!!!!!!
κάτι με κάνει κ δεν θέλω να το πώ στους γονείς μου,δεν είναι μόνο ο φόβος για την αντίδρασή τους,είναι οτι κάτι απλά με σταματάει,σαν να μη πρέπει να το μάθουν κ τ ένστικτό μου,μου το υπενθυμίζει....!!!!

----------


## lill

φοβάμαι,φοβάμαι,μην ακούς τι λέω......!!!!!




μόνο οι μπλέ με καταλαβαίνουν και αυτό γιατί απλά ταυτίζομαι με τα τραγούδια τους....!!!!φαντάσου...!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> κάτι με κάνει κ δεν θέλω να το πώ στους γονείς μου,δεν είναι μόνο ο φόβος για την αντίδρασή τους,είναι οτι κάτι απλά με σταματάει,σαν να μη πρέπει να το μάθουν κ τ ένστικτό μου,μου το υπενθυμίζει....!!!!



κατι θα ξερει αυτο το ενστικτο λοιπον και σε συγκρατει.....
παρολα αυτα δεν εχεις προχωρησει να επισκεφτεις ενα διατροφολογο, οποτε παραμενεις ως εχεις με το προβλημα σου αλυτο.

Οπως ειχα ξαναγραψει,
την κινηση να κανεις ενα βημα μπροστα ειναι στο χερι σου.
Προσεχε ομως μην φτασεις στο σημειο,
να κινηθουν αλλοι για σενα.
Ειναι πιο χειροτερο απο το να προλαβεις να κινηθεις πρωτη εσυ.

----------


## lill

τί εννοείς κρίνο να κινηθούν άλλοι για εμένα.....δεν το κατάλαβα....!!!!!!
ειλικρινά,ποιός θα μπορούσε δηλαδή να κινηθεί πριν απο εμένα π,χ...??

----------


## krino

εαν καποια στιγμη εισαι στο σπιτι και καταρευσεις χωρις να το καταλαβεις,
πως νομιζεις οτι θα αντιδρασουν οσοι ειναι κοντα σου?

----------


## lill

εννοείς οτι μπορούν να το μάθουν έτσι με χειρότερο τρόπο...??
ναι οκ αλλά μπορώ να πώ απλά οτι είναι λόγω κούρασης ούτως ή άλλως τώρα με τις πανελλήνιες όλη μέρα τρέχω...!!!!!!
αποκλείεται να καταρεύσω και να καταλάβουν οτι είμαι βουλιμική απο αυτό...!

----------


## krino

δεν εννοω κανενα χειροτερο τροπο.
Εννοω οτι οτι θα σε πανε σουμπιτη σε νοσοκομειο,
και μετα απο εξετασεις θα καταγραφουν ολα τα προβληματα σου.

Εκει θα φανουν με λεπτομερια,
οσα προσπαθεις για λαθος λογους να κρυψεις.
Ενδεχομενα να σε υποβαλουν σε αμεση θεραπεια.
Τεσπα σεναρια επι σεναριων,
αλλα οπως ειπα καλυτερα να λειτουργησεις εσυ για τον εαυτο σου σημερα,
παρα αλλοι για σενα αυριο.

----------


## lill

κρίνο μου,έχεις δίκιο σε όσα λές αλλά απο τη θεωρία στη πράξη αλλάζει το πράγμα....
έλα λίγο στη θέση μου κ θα καταλάβεις γιατί μου είναι τόσο δύσκολο να μιλήσω....
οκ δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί αυτή η κατάσταση,αλλά ξέρεις τί πιστεύω...???
πιστεύω οτι κ να το σταματήσω,θα είναι πάντα και συνέχεια στο μυαλό μου....όπως δεν κατάφερα τώρα να το αποβάλλω τελείως,καταφέρνοντάς το απλά για μια βδομάδα και μετά ξανά τα ίδια....έτσι θα γίνεται κ κάθε φορά....!!!!!
με όποιον ειδικό κ να μιλήσω σε όποιον και να το πώ,πιστεύω οτι μου έχει καρφωθεί τόσο πολύ στον εγκέφαλο που δεν μπορεί να βγεί.......
πάντα στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου,υπάρχει κ θα υπάρχει..!!!!!

----------


## krino

παρολα αυτα δεν βλεπω αλλη λυση απο το να βρεις τον σωστο ειδικο που θα μπορεσετε να δουλεψετε λυσεις μαζι.

Οπως λες, δεν μπορεις να το σταματησεις και σε πιστευω.
Δεν προσεξες ομως αυτο που ειπα πιο πανω,
οτι αν δεν το σταματησεις εσυ, θα το σταματησουν αλλοι αντι για σενα.

Οτι προτιμας....

----------


## lill

Είναι πολύ δύσκολο όμως,δηλαδή αν ερχόταν αύριο μεθαύριο το παιδί σου και σου έλεγε ότι κάνει αυτό το πράγμα,θα του έλεγες οκ παιδάκι μου δεν πειράζει;;;
Για αυτό σου λέω,είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το κάνω στη θέση που βρίσκομαι,γιατί οι δικοίμου γονείς δεν πρόκειται να το πάρουν χαλαρά!!!!

----------


## mariafound

Το ερωτημα απευθυνεται στον Krino ,απαντω κ εγω.Ναι Lill αυτο θα του ελεγα κ θα εκανα τα παντα για να το βοηθησω να ξεπερασει τις δυσκολιες που θα συναντα στην ζωη του.
Δεν ξερεις πως θα το παρουν οι γονεις σου,να θυμασαι ομως οτι εισαι οτι πιο πολυτιμο εχουν στην ζωη τους

----------


## stasa

αγαπητη lill σαφως δεν ειναι ευκολο αλλα μην προδικαζεις καταστασεις..αν ερχοταν το παιδι μου και μου ελεγε κατι τετοιο δεν θα του λεγα οκ δεν πειραζει αλλα θα το βοηθουσα....πως ξερεις πως θα αντιδρασουν οι δικοι σου??το οτι μπορει να νιωσουν ασχημα το σκεφτεσαι? γιατι δεν καταλαβαν οτι κατι συνεβαινε στο παιδι τους...

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by lill_
> Είναι πολύ δύσκολο όμως,δηλαδή αν ερχόταν αύριο μεθαύριο το παιδί σου και σου έλεγε ότι κάνει αυτό το πράγμα,θα του έλεγες οκ παιδάκι μου δεν πειράζει;;;
> Για αυτό σου λέω,είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το κάνω στη θέση που βρίσκομαι,γιατί οι δικοίμου γονείς δεν πρόκειται να το πάρουν χαλαρά!!!!


Αν μου έλεγε το παιδί μου ότι κάνει αυτό το πράγμα...
Χμ...
Πρώτα θα προσπαθούσα να συνέλθω από την κρυάδα.
Μετά θα αναλογιζόμουν το δικό μου ,μερίδιο ευθύνης, που σίγουρα θα ήταν πολύ μεγάλο.
Τέλος θα σταματούσα τα πάντα, για να ασχοληθώ μαζί του.
Θα άρχιζα με κάτι ευχάριστο για να έχουμε χρόνο οι δυο μας, πχ, ένα ταξιδάκι!!
και αφού επιστρέφαμε θα πηγαίναμε μαζί σε έναν ειδικό.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> Είναι πολύ δύσκολο όμως,δηλαδή αν ερχόταν αύριο μεθαύριο το παιδί σου και σου έλεγε ότι κάνει αυτό το πράγμα,θα του έλεγες οκ παιδάκι μου δεν πειράζει;;;
> Για αυτό σου λέω,είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το κάνω στη θέση που βρίσκομαι,γιατί οι δικοίμου γονείς δεν πρόκειται να το πάρουν χαλαρά!!!!



ας υποθεσω οτι ελεγα οτι πειραζει.
So what?
πειραζει δεν πειραζει δεν πρεπει να ασχοληθηται ολοι μαζι για να βρειτε μια λυση?
Δεν πρεπει οι γονεις σου να ασχοληθουν με ενα σοβαρο σου ζητημα?

Και τελος,
μηπως εισαι αδικη?
Βγαζεις ΕΣΥ το πορισμα για το πως θα νιωσουν οι γονεις σου?
Ασε τους να νιωσουν οπως κανουν κεφι και να σου κανουν οτι κριτικη θελουν.

Μετα απο την μπορα,
αναγκαστικα θα περασετε ολοι μαζι σε συλλογικη διαδικασια.


Τεσπα,
δεν ξερω αν ολα αυτα θα σε βοηθησουν να ξεπερασεις τις εμμονες σου, ομως σου ξαναεπισημαινω,
οτι αν συνεχιζεις ετσι, στο βαθμο που το ζητημα χειροτερευει, χειροτερευουν και οι επιλογες σου.
Εχεις μπει σε μια διαδικασια αντιστροφης μετρησης η οποια οσο προχωραει, ειναι κατα σου.

Σκεψου ποσο πιο ευκολα θα ηταν ολα αυτα,
αν τα εκανες πριν 6 μηνες....
σκεψου ποσο πιο χαλια θα ειναι ολα αυτα αν το κανεις μετα απο 6 μηνες.

Σου τελειωνω την σκεψη μου,
με την προτροπη να κινηθεις με περιθωριο να εχεις εσυ τον ελεγχο της καταστασης και να παρεις εσυ τις αποφασεις που σε αφορουν.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Ξερεις τι?
Εχεις δεί την κακή αντίδραση τους για το κάπνισμα και νομίζεις οτι ειναι το ίδιο με τη βουλιμία..
Δεν εχει ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση το ενα με το άλλο.Δυο ενήλικες γονεις μπορούν να διακρίνουν τις διαφορές...
Οι γονείς έχουν και ευθύνη απέναντι στα παιδιά και εσυ εχεις τη δυνατότητα να αποκαταστήσεις την επικοινωνία σου μαζί τους.

----------


## lill

Δεν νομίζω,αλήθεια σου λέω...δεν τους ξέρεις για αυτό το λές...δεν θα το πάρουν καλά!!!γενικά επειδή είμαι και μοναχοπαίδι περιμένουν να είμαι κ άψογη!!!!

----------


## krino

οντως δεν θα το επαιρναν καλα και σε πιστευω.

Αλλα λες οτι περιμενουν να εισαι αψογη,
πως ομως αφου δεν εισαι?
Και τελικα γιατι πρεπει να εισαι αψογη?
Τσαλακωσε την εικονα σου για το καλο σου το συντομοτερο δυνατο.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Λιλακι,
τι εχει μεγαλύτερη αξία?
Να μη χαλάσεις την ιδέα που έχουν για σενα ή να ζήσεις φυσιολογικά?
Θα ήθελα να ξέρεις πως ειχα και εγώ τέτοιους γονείς.Στο τέλος ο φόβος που είχα,εγινε θυμός.Ο φόβος ηταν που συντηρούσε αυτο το συναίσθημα.
Αυτο που νιώθεις (πρεπει να ειμαι τελεια ,να μην τους απογοητευσω)δεν πρεπει να το κουβαλήσεις στην μετέπειτα ζωή σου..Δεν πρέπει να γίνει ενα χαρακτηριστικό της προσωπικότητας σου.Γιατι εκτός απο τους γονείς δεν θα θελεις να απογοητεύσεις και άλλους..και με αυτή τη σκέψη θα απογοητεύεις τον εαυτό σου.
Βάλτα κάτω και σκεψου:Τι ειναι πιο σημαντικό?Να κρατήσεις την ψεύτικα καλή εικόνα ή να γίνεις καλά?
Ειναι σιγουρο οτι η συγκρουση θα ειναι μεγάλη,αλλα πρέπει να μιλήσεις για αυτα που σε πληγώνουν,αν δε το κάνεις δεν θα απαλλαγείς..
Ποσο καιρό νιωθεις οτι εχεις φτασει στο απροχώρητο?
Με το γιατρο επικοινώνησες?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> 
> Στο τέλος ο φόβος που είχα,εγινε θυμός.



αυτο ειναι το προβλημα,
οτι στο τελος, ο φοβος φευγει και αρχιζει ο θυμος.
Το ζητουμενο ειναι να φυγει το πρωτο και να μην ερθει το δευτερο,
και φυσικα να λυσει το προβλημα της.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> 
> Στο τέλος ο φόβος που είχα,εγινε θυμός.
> ...


Προσπαθω να της πώ οτι το εχω δει το έργο..
Δεν την εχω ρωτήσει ακόμα αν παιζει και σωματική βία,γιατι κατι τετοιο δυσκολεύει τα πράγματα.
Εγώ ας πούμε τα έβγαζα πέρα με τον χλευασμό και την έλλειψη κατανόησης(νόμιζα) ,αλλα έτρωγα και μπουνιές και δεν εκει δεν μπορούσα να κανω πολλά..αλλα ακόμα και οταν σταμάτησε το ξυλο η ψυχολογική πιεση ηταν αρκετή..
Απορώ ακόμα πως επέμενα τοσο.Ας ήξερα οτι θα γίνει χαμός ,τα ελεγα αυτά που με χαλούσαν,μη σου πω οτι εψαχνα και αφορμή να το κάνω..Ο χαμός όμως χαμός.

----------


## krino

πολλες φορες η ψυχολογικη βια ειναι πιο ισχυρη (και χειροτερη) απο την σωματικη.
Σου δινει μια αισθηση οτι εχεις λαθος και μπαινουν οι αμφιβολιες για να ανοιξεις το στομα σου.

Το συνηθες ειναι η δικη σου περιπτωση,
περνανε τα χρονια και τοτε βλεπουμε το εργο που μεχρι προτινος ειμασταν θεατες.
Η κοπελα εχει σοβαρες πιθανοτητες, να εχει την δικη σου πορεια, οπως και χιλιαδες αλλοι ανθρωποι γυρω μας.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by krino_
> πολλες φορες η ψυχολογικη βια ειναι πιο ισχυρη (και χειροτερη) απο την σωματικη.
> Σου δινει μια αισθηση οτι εχεις λαθος και μπαινουν οι αμφιβολιες για να ανοιξεις το στομα σου.
> 
> Συμφωνώ ,μόνο λέω οτι η σωματική βία ειναι ενα ακόμα πρόβλημα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.
> Η ψυχολογική ειναι απο μόνη της αρκετή. 
> 
> Το συνηθες ειναι η δικη σου περιπτωση,
> περνανε τα χρονια και τοτε βλεπουμε το εργο που μεχρι προτινος ειμασταν θεατες.
> ...

----------


## lill

κοιτάχτε να δείτε...
δεν μπορώ να π\'ω οτι στους τσακωμνούς τρώω ΞΥΛΟ,αλλά οτι θα φάω μια δύο καλες αν το παρακάνω δεν το συζητώ...
φυσικά και με θυμώνει αυτό και με ταπινώνει πρώτα ως άνθρωπο και μετά ως 18 χρονη αλλά αυτό που πραγματικά με πνίγει είναι η ψυχολογική βία που μου ασκούν και περισσότερο μέσα απο τις τύψεις....
δυστυχώς κα΄τι έχει γίνει με το μέιλ μου κ δεν μπορώ να επικοινωνίσω μαζί της και δεν θέλω να τη πρήξω στα τηλέφωνα,δεν μου το χρωστάει,ούτε καν την πλήρωσα....οπότε κάθομαι στα αυγά μου,...!!!!!

----------


## lill

πάντως αφώτεινη βλέπω πολλά κοινά σημεία και απο ό,τι περιγράφεις μάλλον μόνο καλό δεν πρόκειται να αποδειχτεί αυτό....!!!!!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Θέλω να σου πω τοσα πολλά..
Εμένα η μάνα μου (και ο πατερας μου) ήξερε οτι δεν τρώω.Στεναχωριόταν γι αυτό.Αλλα το οτι το ηξερε δεν άλλαξε τιποτα.
ΕΓΩ,αργότερα, αποφάσισα να κάνω κατι για αυτό.Καταλαβαίνεις?
Εσυ θέλεις να κάνεις κατι ,εγω δεν ηξερα τι μου συνέβαινε.
Δεν ειμαστε το ιδιο..
Δεν έχασα ποτέ υπερβολικό βάρος αλλα σωματικά κουραζόμουν ,ζαλιζόμουν κτλ.Ετρωγα λιγο και ερχόμουν στα ισα μου..ηταν καπως κουκουλωμένο το πράγμα..

Πες μου (επειδή εγω δεν ειχα βουλιμία, αλλα ανορεξία) σου αρέσει το φαγητό?
Τι εκανες με την ΑΝΑΣΑ?Δεν πληρώνεις εκεί..σου μιλάνε στο τηλεφωνο..

Αν θα το μάθουν οι γονείς σου,θα κερδίσεις και την οικονομική υποστήριξη που χρειάζεσαι... 
Δες το ψύχραιμα,θα αντιμετωπίσεις πολλά στη ζωή σου,ειναι μια μάχη που πρέπει να δώσεις..Οι αλλοι ειναι δορυφόροι,ο φόβος σου για την αντίδρασή τους σε κρατάει μακριά απο την προσπάθεια..οι αλλοι θα μεινουν στο ψεμα οτι ολα ειναι καλά, και εσύ σε λιγο καιρό θα λιποθυμάς..Κανεις δεν θα ειναι καλά με αυτον τον τρόπο.

----------


## lill

Γενικά μου αρέσει πολύ το φαγητό αλλά τώρα πια το έχω συχαθεί!!
Στην ανάσα δεν έχω πάρει...
Ακόμα γενικά δεν είμαι έτοιμη να κάνω ένα τόσο μεγάλο βήμα δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις...!!!οι γονείς μου μόνο λεφτά δεν θα μου δωσουν αν τους το πώ,καμία σφαλιάρα μπορεί!!!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

μμμμ..καλό μου ειμαι πτωμα..θα τα πουμε αυριο..
φαε τιποτα ναι?

----------


## lill

Θα προσπαθήσω,οκ!τα λέμε αύριο thanks καληνύχτα!!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by lill_
> Γενικά μου αρέσει πολύ το φαγητό αλλά τώρα πια το έχω συχαθεί!!
> Στην ανάσα δεν έχω πάρει...
> Ακόμα γενικά δεν είμαι έτοιμη να κάνω ένα τόσο μεγάλο βήμα δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις...!!!οι γονείς μου μόνο λεφτά δεν θα μου δωσουν αν τους το πώ,καμία σφαλιάρα μπορεί!!!


Συμμετέχεις στη προετοιμασία του φαγητού?

Αν πλησιάσεις τη μητέρα σου και της πεις \"μαμά,τώρα τελευταία μου εχει κοπεί η ορεξη\",ετσι σε χαλαρή συζήτηση τι θα σου πει?
Σε καταλαβαίνω ,ξέρω πως δεν εισαι έτοιμη..αλλα θα εισαι ποτέ?

----------


## lill

ποιός ξέρει.....αν θα είμαι ποτέ έτοιμη ο χρόνος θα δείξει...
κοίτα σχεδόν πάντα συμμετέχω στη προετοιμασία του φαγητού,γιατί συνήθως εγώ μαγειρεύω για να φάω πριν πάω φροντιστήριο και ακόμα και οταν δεν προλαβαίνω να φάω θα φτιάξω κάτι για τους δικούς μου.....
και αν σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μαγειρέψω τουλάχιστον στρώνω και μαζεύω το τραπέζι,οπότε με τον ένα ή με τον άλλο τρόπο συμμετέχω...

αν της το πώ έτσι....???
ή θα μου πεί θα σου περάσει η θα με πιέζει να φάω 5-6 μέρες και μετά θα το ξεχάσει πάλι...
ούτως ή άλλος έχει καταλάβει οτι τώρα τελευταία δεν τρώω και περιορίζεται στο να μου φωνάζει πιστεύοντας οτι όλο κ κάτι θα παίρνω απο έξω,αλλά μούφες πιστεύω οτι απλά δεν την νοιάζει.....γιατί
αυτό που με προβληματίζει και με κάνει όμως να μη θέλω να της το πώ,είναι οτι όλοι βλέπουν οτι έχω αδυνατίσει,οτι δεν φαίνομαι κ πολύ ζωντανή κλπ εκτός απο εκείνη.....δεν μπορώ λοιπόν να πιστέψω οτι ενδιαφέρεται αν όλοι είναι σε θέση να δούν οτι δεν είμαι καλά εκτός απο εκείνη που με γέννησε.....ήμαρτον...
και αφού δείχνει οτι δεν ενδιαφέρεται δεν υπάρχει λόγος και να ζητήσω τη στήριξή της αφού μόνο μέσα απο τη καρδιά της και ουσιαστική δεν θα είναι...&gt;!!!!!

----------


## lill

με έχει πάρει τόσο πολύ απο κάτω.....
δεν θέλω να κάνω τίποτα θέλω να είμαι όλη μέρα στο δωμάτιό μου κ να μη μου μιλάει κανείς....
οι δικοί μου πάνε να μου μιλήσουν και μόνο που τους ακούω, τα παίρνω..!!!!!
δεν ξέρω τί έχω πάθει αλλά το πιό δύσκολο για μένα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι να τους μιλήσω...
με εκνευρίζουν τα πάντα σε αυτούς και κυρίως ο πατέρας μου που είναι ερειστικός...!!!!
δεν ξέρω να εσύ χρειάστηκε να τους πείς ποτέ κάτι παρόμοιο και το έκανες ή όχι αλλά εγώ δεν τους νιώθω καθόλου κοντά μου,ειλικρινά....
μακάρι να μπορούσα να μαζέψω τα πράγματα μου και να φύγω αυτή τη στιγμή....!!!!!!πιστεψέ με ούτε μια ματιά δεν θα έριχνα πίσω...!!!!!απο τη μία τους αγαπάω γιατί είναι οι γονείς μου κ απο την άλλοι μου έρχεται να τους πώ να πάνε να......
δεν σου κάνω πλάκα και αισθάνομαι άσχημα για αυτό αλλά έτσι νιώθω...!!!!!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by lill_
> ποιός ξέρει.....αν θα είμαι ποτέ έτοιμη ο χρόνος θα δείξει...
> 
> Εννοώ,ποσο θα το αποφεύγεις? 
> 
> κοίτα σχεδόν πάντα συμμετέχω στη προετοιμασία του φαγητού,γιατί συνήθως εγώ μαγειρεύω για να φάω πριν πάω φροντιστήριο και ακόμα και οταν δεν προλαβαίνω να φάω θα φτιάξω κάτι για τους δικούς μου.....
> 
>  Ωραία,να απολαμβάνεις τις μυρωδιές,να φτιάχνεις γευματα μικρα και υγιεινα που να σου αρέσουν.Φρεσκα φρουτα και σαλατες 
> 
> ...


Μη το ξεφουρνίσεις σαν πρόβλημα,,πήγαινε απαλά..πες της σε πονάει το στομαχι απο το στρες των εξετάσεων και δεν μπορεις να φας,ξεκίνα καπως την επαφή..
Φιλιά..:)

----------


## lill

δεν ξέρω πόσο θα το τραβήξω....

πάντως απο ότι μου είπανε αν κάνεις εξαιτάσεις φένεται λές να το ρισκάρω τώρα..?

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Σιγουρα.... θα ειναι πολλες τιμές σε απόκλιση..τωρα μικρή ή μεγάλη δεν ξέρω..
Πως νιώθεις?

----------


## soft

ή θα μου πεί θα σου περάσει η θα με πιέζει να φάω 5-6 μέρες και μετά θα το ξεχάσει πάλι...
ούτως ή άλλος έχει καταλάβει οτι τώρα τελευταία δεν τρώω και περιορίζεται στο να μου φωνάζει πιστεύοντας οτι όλο κ κάτι θα παίρνω απο έξω,αλλά μούφες πιστεύω οτι απλά δεν την νοιάζει.....γιατί
αυτό που με προβληματίζει και με κάνει όμως να μη θέλω να της το πώ,είναι οτι όλοι βλέπουν οτι έχω αδυνατίσει,οτι δεν φαίνομαι κ πολύ ζωντανή κλπ εκτός απο εκείνη.....δεν μπορώ λοιπόν να πιστέψω οτι ενδιαφέρεται αν όλοι είναι σε θέση να δούν οτι δεν είμαι καλά εκτός απο εκείνη που με γέννησε.....ήμαρτον...
και αφού δείχνει οτι δεν ενδιαφέρεται δεν υπάρχει λόγος και να ζητήσω τη στήριξή της αφού μόνο μέσα απο τη καρδιά της και ουσιαστική δεν θα είναι...&gt;!!!!! [/quote]περιοριζεται να σου φωναζει!!!Ακου κατι που θα σου πω μπορει να ακουστει λιγο σκληρο,αλλα λες οτι ολοι βλεπουν οτι εχεις αδυνατισει,απο την αλλη δεν το βλεπει αυτη αλλα σου φωναζει,εμενα αυτο με παραπεμτει στο οτι εσυ φωναζεις με τη ψυχη σου {που λεει σας το κραυγαζω ,δεν με ακουτε ,και ερχομαστε στο οτι,για μενα οι δικοι σου ακουνε,αλλα δεν εχουν τον τροπο να γινει ενα πρωτο βημα ουτε απο την μερια τους ,ουτε απο την μερια σου,προσπαθησετω λιγο ,δεν ειναι ολα τοσο μαυρα,οσο τα αντιλαμβανομαστε αρνητικα,ολα αρνητικα θα τα βλεπουμε

----------


## lill

αφώτεινη τί εννοείς πώς νιώθω...
στο περιέγραψα ακριβώς πιο πάνω...!!!!!!

----------


## lill

να σου πώ κάτι σόφτ....ίσως είναι όντως όπως τα λές αλλά απο την άλλη τί να κάνω...??
όσο κ αν έχω προσπαθήσει να το κρύψω πιστεύω οτι τους έχω αφήσει κ κάποια σημάδια να το δούν,οπότε μάλλον δεν θέλουν να κάνουν κάτι...
δηλαδή σύμφωνα με τη δική σου άποψη αν δώ εγώ τη μαμά μου να μην είναι καλά,δεν θα τη ρωτήσω,δεν θα τη πιέσω μέχρι να μου πεί.../???ή θα την αφήσω μέχρι να μου μιλήσει απο μόνη της...??
μάλλον το πρώτο για αυτό σου λέω...!!!!

----------


## soft

Μα καρδια μου δεν το κρυβεις,το φωναζεις,το εχουν καταλαβει οι συγγενεις σου,και το εχει καταλαβει και η μαμα.Αλλα το θεμα δεν ειναι να κανουν κατι αυτοι{σαν τι θα ηθελες να κανουν??? αντιστρεφω την ερωτηση}το προβλημα ειναι δικο σου εσυ αυτοτιμωρησε για να ακουστεις.Δεν στα χωνω ,πιστεψε οτι σε νιωθω.Απλως λεω ενα μικρο παραθυρακι,οτι μπορει να μην ειναι ετσι.Εσυ η ιδια ειπες λιγο πιο πανω οτι θελουν να σου μιλησουν,που σε βλεπουν στο δωματιο κλεισμενει,μπορει για σενα να μην ειναι ο σωστος τροπος,αλλα ισως και να κανω λαθος βλεπω μια προσπαθεια.Κανε ενα βημα και συ, ισως να εχω μια πολυ ,πολυ μικρη αισιοδοξια,οτι τα περισσοτερα μπορει να λυθουν ,οχι ολα,αν ειμαστε λιγο θετικοι,,,{και το μονο που δεν λεω ποτε στη ζωη μου ειναι θεωριες } :):)

----------


## lill

τί να πώ δεν ξέρω....???
πάντως δεν αποκλείω και αυτό το ενδεχομένο....!!!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> 
> 
> 
> όσο κ αν έχω προσπαθήσει να το κρύψω πιστεύω οτι τους έχω αφήσει κ κάποια σημάδια να το δούν,οπότε μάλλον δεν θέλουν να κάνουν κάτι...



ευκαιρια λοιπον να αρχισεις να παιρνεις μαθηματα ζωης.
Απο τουδε και στο εξης,
αν θες κατι να το μαθαινει ο αλλος,
δεν θα αφηνεις σημαδια, η υπονοούμενα.
Θα το λες ευθεως και οσο πιο σαφες γινεται.


Εκτος αν ΔΕΝ θες να παρεις την ευθυνη των οσων λες.
Οποτε σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα υπομενεις και αυτο το κομματι.

Το διατροφικο προβλημα που εχεις και συζηταμε,
ειναι μονο μια πτυχη στο καμματι της ζωης σου.
Αυριο θα προκυψει κατι αλλο, δειχνεις οτι οι αντιδρασεις σου θα ειναι παρομοια λαθος.

Αυριο θα κανεις μια σχεση με καποιον,
και αυτος παιζει να σε καταπιεζει,
και εσυ να λες....
\"μα του εχω αφησει σημαδια για το προβλημα μου....\"


Θα σου συνιστουσα να βρεις ενα ψυχολογο σε ενα κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας για να δεις συνολικα το προβλημα και οχι μονο το διατροφολογικο, γιατι αυτο ειναι η κορφη του παγοβουνου σε ολα οσα εχεις συσσωρευσει.

Εισαι ενηλικη, αρα μπορεις να πας.
Επιπλεον τα χρηματα ειναι πολυ λιγα και μπορεις να το αντεξεις.


Τωρα αν προτιμας να βρισκεις δικαιολογιες,
εγω θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου:
Μην κανεις τιποτα και κατσε εκει που εισαι.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by lill_
> ποιός ξέρει.....αν θα είμαι ποτέ έτοιμη ο χρόνος θα δείξει...
> .............
> 
> αν της το πώ έτσι....???
> ή θα μου πεί θα σου περάσει η θα με πιέζει να φάω 5-6 μέρες και μετά θα το ξεχάσει πάλι...
> και αφού δείχνει οτι δεν ενδιαφέρεται δεν υπάρχει λόγος και να ζητήσω τη στήριξή της αφού μόνο μέσα απο τη καρδιά της και ουσιαστική δεν θα είναι...&gt;!!!!!


lill,

καταλαβαινω οτι δεν παιρνεις καθολου αυτα που ζητας απο τους γονεις σου. Οτι μαλλον το χουν πιο ευκολο να σε κρινουν ή να αποδοκιμαζουν, παρα να σε πλησιασουν. Κ το χειροτερο, να σε χτυπανε. Οποτε μαλλον λογικο ειναι να νιωθεις κ θυμο κ στεναχωρια κ απελπισια κ ολα αυτα ανακατεμενα μαζι με το οτι πρεπει να εισαι καλη σε ολα. Για να αποδειξεις οτι ετσι αξιζεις? Για να αποδειξεις στους γονεις σου οτι αξιζει να σου δωσουν σημασια? Δεν ξερω....

Οπως κ να χει ομως, περα απο τα προβληματα με τους γονεις, περα απο τις τιμωριες τους, τα χτυπηματα τους, μοιαζει να κανεις οτι κανουν. Σιωπη αυτοι? Σιωπη κι εσυ! Χτυπηματα αυτοι? Κι εσυ (γιατι το να μην τρεφεσαι καθολου ή να πηγαινεις στο αλλο ακρο της βουλιμιας, αυτοτιμωρια ειναι κ μαλιστα αυστηροτατη)...

Οποτε μπαινει ενα ερωτημα: θα συνεχισεις ετσι? Οκ, βοηθεια μπορει να μην μπορουν να σου δωσουν για πολλους λογους που μπορει να συζηταμε πολυ χρονο (εχω κανει απειρες ωρες σκεψης μεχρι που αισθανθηκα οτι θα καψω οτι εγκεφαλικα κυτταρα εχουν απομεινει)...Εσυ ομως εισαι εξυπνο κοριτσι: βλεπεις τι κανεις. Εχεις αρχισει να καταλαβαινεις τι γινεται. Χρησιμοποιησε την ευφυια σου προς οφελος σου μικρη:) Κ παρε πρωτοβουλια, ανεξαρτητα απο το τι θα αποφασισουν οι ιδιοι. Οι ειδικοι απο το ΑΝΑΣΑ ή οποια σχετικη οργανωση, μπορουν να εχουν μια πιο καθαρη ματια.

----------


## lill

να φύγουν οι πανελλήνιες ρε παιδιά όμως πρώτα....
ήδη δέχομαι πολύ μεγάλη πίεση κ ο χρόνος που μου μένει ελεύθερος είναι με το ζόρι μία ώρα της ημέρας άρα δεν μπορώ να κινητοποιηθώ αφού και αυτή είναι στο τέλος της ημέρας βράδυ δλδ......απο το πρωί μέχρι της 9 μμ,90 τοις εκατό είμαι έξω....
δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν μεταμεσονύχτια προγράμματα.....
μακάρι να ήταν όλα τόσο εύκολα και να μπορούσα να τα δώ τόσο απλά και τόσο θετικά όσο εσείς,αλλά δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται...!!!!

----------


## lill

σόφτ σε ευχαριστώ που είσαι γλυκιά μαζί μου,επειδή είμαι αντιδραστική,αυτός είναι ο μόνος τρόπος,το κουμπί μου α θές για να ακούω και το βρήκες....!!!!!
τέλος πάντων ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω πια τί είναι αλήθεια και τί ψέματα.....!!!!!!!
δεν ξέρω ποιός φταίει κ γιατί απλά δεν νιώθω και έτοιμη για κάτι...!!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> 
> 
> αυτός είναι ο μόνος τρόπος,το κουμπί μου α θές για να ακούω και το βρήκες....!!!!!




σωπα μωρε,
αν εσυ δεν θες να ακουσεις τα κουμπια σου,
πιστευεις οτι θελουν να τα ακουσουν αλλοι?

Οποιος εχει τα γενια εχει και τα χτενια.

----------


## soft

σωπα μωρε,
αν εσυ δεν θες να ακουσεις τα κουμπια σου,
πιστευεις οτι θελουν να τα ακουσουν αλλοι?

Οποιος εχει τα γενια εχει και τα χτενια. 


Αν δεν θελεις εσυ να τα ακους Κrino,ισως καποιοι αλλοι να θελουν,να ακουν για τα κουμπια τους.
Απλως το προσπερνας,και δεν απαντας,αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα.

Κουμπι σημαινει κατανοηση ομορφη αντιληψη...και ..ναι ομορφα και ζεστα λογια αν καποιος τα αισθανεται να τα πει.
Και αν εχει περασει απο και εχει νοιωσει την αναγκη στη ζωη του,να ακουσει μια κουβεντα κατανοησης .Και να την πουμε,αλλα μονο οταν την νοιωθουμε.Επειδη βλεπω το αισθημα αλληλεγγυης και συμπαραστασεις,και εχω εκστασιαστει και ξεφυγει εντελως,lill αμα θελησεις την επομενη να πεις κατι,για αυτο που αντομετωπιζεις ,μην μπεις εδω,μπες καλυτερα
στο zoo,ισως σε καταλαβουν καλυτερα εκει.Και για να μην καιροφυλακτουν,υπαρχει και υ2 :):)

----------


## nature

Lill, πιστεύω ότι πολλοί από εμάς θέλουν να σου συμπαρασταθούν και να σε βοηθήσουν και αυτό προσπαθούμε, καθένας με τον τρόπο του. Βλέπεις ότι το θέμα σου απασχολεί πολύ κόσμο (16 σελίδες μέχρι τώρα). Κράτα ό, τι σου ταιριάζει περισσότερο από αυτά που σου λέμε. Ισως δεν είναι μία μόνο τοποθέτηση ενός μέλους, αλλά η σύνθεση πολλών τοποθετήσεων που διαβάζεις εδώ, αυτό που τελικά θα σε βοηθήσει. 
Προσωπικά συμφωνώ αρκετά και με την τοποθέτηση της Σοφίας. 

Δεν θέλω να εξιδανικεύσω τους γονείς. Δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι αν όταν τους το πεις, θα σε αγκαλιάσουν με αγάπη και αρχίσουν αμέσως τη βοήθεια. 
Μπορεί ναι, μπορεί και όχι. 
Οι πιθανότητες είναι 2. Ζύγισέ τις. Τι θα χάσεις και τι θα κερδίσεις με κάθε μία.
Αν αντιδράσουν με την βερσιόν 1, θα κερδίσεις τη προσοχή τους και ΚΥΡΙΩΣ τη βοήθειά τους στο καίριο θέμα και θα χάσεις την ατσαλάκωτη εικόνα σου.
Αν αντιδράσουν με τη βερσιόν 2, θα κερδίσεις πάλι τη βοήθειά τους (γιατί την οφείλουν, εφόσον πια θα είναι εις γνώση τους) και θα χάσεις πάλι τα ίδια. Την ατσαλάκωτη εικόνα συν πιθανά τη γκρίνια. Σε όποια κατηγορία και αν ανήκουν οι γονείς σου, καταλήγουμε ότι θα βοηθήσουν αν το μάθουν. 
...ΑΝ ...ξέρουν τι είναι η διαταραχή αυτή.....
Σε είχα ρωτήσει από την αρχή για τη μόρφωση και τις γνώσεις τους και είχα λόγο.
Χτες, έκανα ένα μικρό πείραμα για σένα. Ρώτησα τον άντρα μου (που έχει μόρφωση αντίστοιχη με του πατέρα σου), αν γνωρίζει τι είναι η βουλιμία.
Και προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη, ....δεν ήξερε! 
Αρα, αν μεθαύριο, αυτό συμβεί στη κόρη μας, και αυτή του το πει, αυτός πιθανά θα της πει, σταμάτα να τρως. Και δεν θα είναι από έλλειψη αγάπης (που γνωρίζω ότι έχει άπειρη), αλλά από άγνοια του προβλήματος.
Μήπως δεν γνωρίζουν οι γονείς σου, σχετικά με αυτή τη διαταραχή, και ακόμα και αν εσύ τους δίνεις σημάδια, αυτοί αδυνατούν να τα αναγνωρίσουν σαν ανησυχητικά??? Στην περίπτωση αυτή, ένα βιβλιαράκι ή ένα dvd σχετικό, δεν θα έβλαπτε για ...εισαγωγή.

Για να τελειώνω, (εδώ συμφωνώ πολύ με τη Σοφία) επικεντρώσου στο τι συμφέρει εσένα, εδώ και τώρα. 
Το συμφέρον σου με όποιο κόστος. 
Γονείς (ας πουν ό, τι θέλουν, πρόβλημά τους), ΑΝΑΣΑ, οτιδήποτε... 
Οτιδήποτε συμφέρει εσένα και ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ άλλο!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Αφήνω σημάδια να το καταλάβουν...Όταν τα μηνύματα που δίνω στους άλλους είναι έμμεσα,αυτοί έχουν την δικαιολογία πως δεν τους είχα μιλήσει ποτέ καθαρά,άρα μάλλον τους φτιάχνεις μία καλή βάση να πουν μα δεν ξέραμε τίποτε,πού να το φανταζόμασταν,άρα τους βολεύεις και πάλι.Και βολεύεσαι κι εσύ μέσα σε αυτό το ακαθόριστο,γιατί κι εσύ έχεις τη δικαιολογία πως αφήνεις σημάδια.Τα σημάδια δεν είναι λόγος όμως,ζείτε στο ίδιο σπίτι και επικοινωνείτε με σήματα μορς.Τι σου λέει αυτό για την επικοινωνία σου lill?Συμφωνώ με τον Κρίνο,αυτό έχει πιθανότητες να επισημαίνει ένα γενικότερο πλάνο συμπεριφορών,που θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να το φτιάξεις,για να περάσεις τις ανάγκες σου στους γύρω σου.Το ορόσημο των πανελλήνιων,δεν πιστεύω πως εξυπηρετεί παρά μία αναβλητική τακτική,που πάλι δείχνει χρονική μετάθεση του προβλήματος,το πας παραπέρα.Μπορούμε να εφευρίσκουμε χιλιάδες τέτοια ορόσημα όταν δεν νιώθουμε τη θέλησή μας ισχυρή.Όπως σου ανέφερε και η Σοφία,χρησιμοποίησε την εξυπνάδα σου κορίτσι μου.Μην αφήνεις να χρονίζει ένας εθισμός.Παίρνει δυνάμεις που σου είναι απαραίτητες για να τον πολεμήσεις όσο μένεις σε μετέωρες θέσεις.
Τι κάνω όταν θέλω κάτι;To ζητώ.Καθαρά και στεγνά.Αυτός είναι ο μόνος τρόπος που δεν αφήνει περιθώρια για παρανοήσεις.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by soft_
> 
> Αν δεν θελεις εσυ να τα ακους Κrino,ισως καποιοι αλλοι να θελουν,να ακουν για τα κουμπια τους.
> Απλως το προσπερνας,και δεν απαντας,αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα.
> 
> 
> 
> τι μας λες?
> εσυ εισαι δηλαδη που ακους μια χαρα και εγω ο κωφαλαλος?
> ...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by lill_
> αφώτεινη τί εννοείς πώς νιώθω...
> στο περιέγραψα ακριβώς πιο πάνω...!!!!!!


Απο δυνάμεις ,λεω,πως τα πας?
Ολη μερα εξω,σχολείο,φροντιστηριο κτλ,θα καταναλώνεις πολλη ενεργεια.Σωματικά αντέχεις?

Όντως, όπως λέει και η Φύση,ολοι θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε,ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του,
κράτα ο,τι σε βοηθάει.
Απο την άλλη, αν εσύ χρειάζεσαι κάποιον συγκεκριμένο τρόπο προσέγγισης,τοτε κάποιοι δεν σε βοηθάμε.
Προσωπικά,δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω κατι άλλο,σε αυτά που εχω ήδη γράψει..

----------


## lill

παιδιά,δεν έχει νόημα η συζήτηση που κάνετε...ο καθένας με στηρίζει διαφορετικά μόνο και μόνο που θα απαντήσει...!!!!
απλά μπορεί τη δεδομένη στίγμη να ήθελα μια συμπαράσταση πι ζεστή και όχι κριτική....βεβαίως και δεν βοηθάει αυτό πάντα αλλά κάποιες φορές μας είναι απαραίτητο....!!!!
όπως και να\'χει,αν δεν είχα να πάρω κάτι απο εδω μέσα δεν θα έγραφα πολύ απλά,ή δεν θα σας απαντούσα όταν θα μου στέλνατε οπότε ο καθένας σας βάζει ένα λυθαράκι στη δική μου προσπάθεια....
απλά Κρίνο,μάλλον αυτό που θέλει να πεί η σόφτ είναι οτι κάποιες φορές δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι τόσο σκληρός..αυτό κατάλαβα εγώ τουλάχιστον....
απο εκεί και πέρα σας είπα οτι η κάθε αντίδραση είναι απαραίτητη για να κάνω κάτι....κ να μου τα \"χώσετε\" και να με \"χα\'ι\'δέψεται...\"ο καθένας εκφράζεται διαφορετικά γιατί ο καθένας μας είναι διαφορεικός...και όλοι με βοηθάτε με τον έναν ή με τον άλλο τρόπο.....!!!!βέβαια και θα κρατήσω ό,τι με εκφράζει και νιώθω οτι με βοηθάει περισσότερο,αλλά όλα τα χρειάζομαι...
απλά χθές είχα την ανάγκη να ακούσω έναν καλό λόγο,χάρηκα που τον άκουσα και επειδή όποιος με πιάνει με το καλό,κάτι καταφέρνει απλά το επισήμανα...!!!


αφώτεινη....
απο δυνάμεις...??
χμμμμ....δεν τα πάω κ πολύ καλά...βασικά είμαι σαν ένα κινούμενο πτώμα...
κοιμάμαι κυριολεκτικά όρθια....!!!γενικά λόγω άγχους δεν κοιμάμαι κ καλά,το πολύ πέντε ώρες την ημέρα,οπότε καταλαβαίνεις....
βασικά σέρνομαι είναι η σωστή περιγραφή.....τί δυνάμεις...??/
να φανταστείς τη προηγούμενη βδομάδα λθποθύμησα...!!!!τόσο καλά!!!!
δεν την παλεύω κ πολύ να φανταστείς σκεφτόμουν να μη πάω πενθήμερη για να μη καταρεύσω!!!!!τελικά θα πάω κ ό,τι γίνει,φεύγω τη παρασκευή,χανιά...!!!!
τέλος πάντων,γενικά πάντως δεν είμαι πολύ καλά,νιώθω ατονία,ζαλίζομαι και αισθάνομαι το σώμα μου λες και έχω φάει ξύλο....πονάει εδώ,πονάει εκεί....!!!18 χρονών μες στη ζωντάνια σου λέει μετά....!!!

----------


## lill

nature..
το ξέρω οτι θέλετε να μου συμπαρασταθείτε,ίσως κάποιοι απλά να μην ξέρουν τον τρόπο όπως μου είχες πεί και εσύ για τους γονείς μου...και βλέπω το πόσο ενδιαφέρεστε,μην ανησυχείς... :)
δυστυχώς στο σχολείο,δεν μας έμαθαν ούτε πώς να αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας,τους άλλους...ούτε πώς να συμπαραστεκόμαστε,ούτε πώς να αντιδράμε...
οπότε δεν ζητώ κάτι παραπάνω απο αυτό που κάνετε,γιατί θα ήταν στημένο....ο καθένας λέει αυτό που πιστεύει...
όσο για τους δικούς μου,ναι ίσως δεν ξέρουν το πώς,ή δεν έχουν τις γνώσεις να το καταλάβουν κ να με βοηθήσουν κ λυπάμαι που τους κατηγόρησα και τους κατηγορώ για αυτό....δεν γεννιούνται όλοι να γίνουν γονείς,ούτε γεννιούνται ειδήμωνες,απλά αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι οτι θα έπρεπε να με ξέρουν και να καταλαβαίνουν οτι κάτι δεν πάει καλά,με ξέρουν 18 χρόνια..απο τότε που ήμουν 0!!!!!να καταλαβαίνουν έστω και στο περίπου τί,ή απλά ας με ρωτήσουν και δεν νομίζω να τους πώ ψέματα....κάποια βήματα ζητάω να δώ και μία καλή πρόθεση....είναι πιο εύκολο να πείς....τί έχεις..?.....απο το,μαμά έχω πρόβλημα...
είναι πιο εύκολο για αυτόν που βλέπει οτι ο άλλος δεν είναι καλά να τον ρωτήσει,απο ότι αυτός που το έχει να ανοικτεί απο μόνος του....δώσε του εσύ ένα πάτημα,χώρο,και χρόνο και θα το κάνει....!!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> 
> 
> απλά Κρίνο,μάλλον αυτό που θέλει να πεί η σόφτ είναι οτι κάποιες φορές δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι τόσο σκληρός..αυτό κατάλαβα εγώ τουλάχιστον....




το ποσο σκληρος (η μαλακος) θα ειμαι,
θα το κρινω εγω και οχι η/ο/το καθε σοφτ.

Απο κει και περα,
οσα εχω γραψει κατ\' εμε ειναι για να σε βοηθησουν.
Και οταν εννοω ολα, εννοω μεχρι και την τελευταια τελεια,
ακομα και αυτα που σου φαινονται σκληρα.

----------


## lill

μα δεν λέω κάτι διαφορετικό αυτό έγραψα και εγώ παραπάνω αν διάβασες...
φυσικά και το έγραψες για να με βοηθήσεις απλά η σόφτ νομίζω οτι εννοούσε αυτό που σου είπα απο κει και πέρα τί να σου πώ..&gt;?/
δεν σε αμφισβήτισα πάντως..!!!!

----------


## krino

δεν με ενοχλει και να το κανεις,
αν αυτο στο τελος θα σε βοηθησει.

----------


## lill

οκ....thanks!
απλά μην είσαι τόσο κάθετος στις απόψεις σου,υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να κάνεις λάθος ή να κρίνεις κάτι λάθος....!αυτό είναι το μόνο που έχω να σου πώ κατα τα άλλα,δεν σε βρίσκω κάπυ λάθος,ίσα ίσα ξέρεις προφανώς τί κάνεις κ γιατί....!!!!αυτό μου έχεις δείξει μέχρι τώρα τουλάχιστον...!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> 
> απλά μην είσαι τόσο κάθετος στις απόψεις σου,υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να κάνεις λάθος ή να κρίνεις κάτι λάθος....!



οταν θα αντιληφθεις οτι κανω η λεω κατι λαθος,
εδω θα ειμαστε για να το συζητησουμε.

Ο καθενας οτι λεει,
εχει την ευθυνη του λογου του και της κριτικης που μπορει να του κανουν οι αλλοι.

----------


## nature

Lill,
επειδή έχω δει πολλά στη ζωή μου, από εμπειρία σου λέω, ότι αυτό με τα \"σημάδια\" που προσπαθείς, δεν πιάνει. Για να χρειάζονται σημάδια, σημαίνει έτσι κι αλλιώς ότι η επικοινωνία δεν πάει καλά. Και η γνώμη μου είναι, ότι αν περιμένεις από τα σημάδια κάποια ερώτηση από μεριάς τους, θα την περιμένεις για πολλά χρόνια και ίσως δεν έρθει και ποτέ. Αν η σχέση σας έχει εγκατασταθεί τόσα χρόνια να είναι έτσι, δεν θα ξυπνήσουν ξαφνικά να σε πλησιάσουν και να σε ρωτήσουν τι έχεις. Μην κολλάς στην επιθυμητή σου αντίδραση που είναι να σε ρωτήσουν μόνοι τους. 
Σκοπός σου δεν είναι τώρα να σε ρωτήσουν, είναι να πάρεις τη βοήθεια που σου οφείλουν. Πως να σου το πω αλλιώς.... Don\'t wait, go and get.....

Επίσης σου επαναλαμβάνω ότι μου φαίνεσαι πολύ ώριμη και με ξεκάθαρο μυαλό. Υπάρχουν πολλές κοπέλλες σαν και σένα, ακόμα και μεγάλες γυναίκες, που δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι έχουν πρόβλημα. Νομίζουν ότι απλά τις ενδιαφέρει να έχουν ωραίο σώμα και να είναι όμορφες. Εσύ τοποθετείς με τη σειρά τα πράγματα και όχι μόνο βλέπεις το πρόβλημα, αλλά ψάχνεις και ζυγίζεις τις κινήσεις που πρέπει να κάνεις για να βγάλεις τον εαυτό σου από αυτό. Πιστεύω πως απέκτησες αυτή την ωριμότητα επειδή νοιώθεις ότι δεν έχεις να πάρεις πολλά, από τους γονείς σου. 
Χεχε, ισορροπία της φύσης. Δίνει ωριμότητα και δύναμη σ\' αυτούς που την έχουν ανάγκη. Τα βουτυρόπαιδα, δεν ξέρουν να ξεχωρίσουν δυο γαϊδάρων άχυρα που λένε, αλλά δεν τους χρειάζεται να ξέρουν. Τα φροντίζει όλα η μαμά και ο μπαμπάς.

Προχώρα, και ξεκαθάρισε γρήγορα πως θα βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου. Γρήγορα.

Αν σου είναι δύσκολο να ανοίξεις τη κουβέντα, βάλε μια έμπιστη καθηγήτριά σου να τους το πει. Βάλε τη θεία σου, τη νονά σου, δεν ξέρω σε ποιον έχεις πιο πολύ θάρρος. Βγάλε μια εκτύπωση αυτές τις 16 σελίδες και δώστες τους μέσα σε ένα φάκελλο. Πάρε την ΑΝΑΣΑ.

Τέλος πες μου σε παρακαλώ, περνάει καμια μέρα μέσα στην εβδομάδα που τρως, χωρίς μετά να κάνεις εμετό?

----------


## lill

χαίρομαι που σε κάτι είμαι ώριμη...γιατί η βουλιμία μόνο αυτό δεν αντανακλά!!!!
δεν έχω κανένα έμπιστο άτομο περίπου στην ηλικία που περιγράφεις...κ όσοι το ξέρουν είναι γύρω στη δική μου ηλικία,μόνο η νονά μου θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει γιατί της τα έλεγα όλα αλλά πλέον δεν είναι στη ζωή,εδώ κ 2 χρόνια περίπου έχει πεθάνει απο καρκίνο...ήταν η μόνη που ήταν φίλη της μάνας μου κ δική μου κατα κάποιο τρόπο \"φίλη\",οπότε οποιοσδήποτε άλλος είτε δεν είναι έμπιστος για μένα είτε δεν ασκεί καμία επιρροή στη μάνα μ και τ πατέρα μου...
κ συν οτι δεν θα εκνευριστούν περισσότερο αν τους το πεί κάποιος άλλος και όχι εγώ....??δεν θα συμπεριφέρομαι σα παιδάκι.../???

κοίτα nature μου,υπάρχουν βδομάδες που είτε δεν βάζω μπουκιά στο στόμα μου είτε κάνω εμετό 2 κ 3 κ 4 φορές κ άλλες που ρεώω μια χαρά,ναι μεν έχω τύψεις αλλά δεν κάνω εμετό...
δεν είναι κάτι σταθερό για να σου πώ...!!!!

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by lill_
> .................
> κ συν οτι δεν θα εκνευριστούν περισσότερο αν τους το πεί κάποιος άλλος και όχι εγώ....??δεν θα συμπεριφέρομαι σα παιδάκι.../???
> 
> κοίτα nature μου,υπάρχουν βδομάδες που είτε δεν βάζω μπουκιά στο στόμα μου είτε κάνω εμετό 2 κ 3 κ 4 φορές κ άλλες που ρεώω μια χαρά,ναι μεν έχω τύψεις αλλά δεν κάνω εμετό...
> δεν είναι κάτι σταθερό για να σου πώ...!!!!



Μη σε νοιάζει αν θα εκνευριστούν. Να σε νοιάζει μόνο να το μάθουν και να πάρουν τις ευθύνες τους. Σιγά μη καταλήξουμε ότι είναι καλύτερο να δώσεις και τη ζωή σου, για να μην ταραχτούν.
Τόοοση θυσία πια για να μην εκνευριστούν? 
Πολύ δεν είναι?

Επίσης, ειδικός δεν είμαι, αλλά βρε κορίτσι μου, μήπως μπορείς να βάζεις, μικρούς και εφικτούς στόχους? Πχ, να περάσει μια μέρα νορμάλ, και το άλλο πρωί να το ανακοινώνεις εδώ, κάτι σαν μικρή επιβράβευση της προσπάθειας? Να λες, καλημέρα σας, χτες, όλα καλά. Ισως έτσι δυναμώνεις λίγο και σωματικά και ψυχικά.

Δεν λέω ότι αυτό, αρκεί, γιατί τώρα όσο είναι \"έγκαιρο\" πρέπει να πάρεις την κατάλληλη βοήθεια, για να φύγει το πρόβλημα ριζικά. Αλλά μήπως αυτό θα ήταν οφέλιμο προς το παρόν και θα σε βοηθήσει να έχεις δύναμη για τους επόμενους χειρισμούς που πρέπει να κάνεις?

----------


## lill

καταρχήν πάντα φοβόμουν τα ξεσπάσματά τους και το θυμό τους,γιατί έχουν πάντα επιπτώσεις πάνω μου και είτε έχω δίκιο είτε άδικο βγαίνω χαμένη στη προκειμένη φάση λοιπόν που χρεάζομαι ηρεμία για να διαβάσω και να συνεχίσω να προσπαθώ για τη βουλιμία,τα νεύρα,οι τσακωμοί και τα ξεσπάσματα μόνο καλό δεν μπορούν να μου κάνουν!!!!!

τώρα απο κει και πέρα,δεν ξέρω αν θα μου έκανε καλό αυτό που προτίνεις...ναι μεν θα ήταν μια δέσμευση για μένα και θα μου έδινε θάρρος ωστε να τα καταφέρω κ να πάρω αυτή την επιβράβευση,αλλά απο την άλλη δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να τα καταφέρω και πιστεύω οτι αν δεν γίνει θα απογοητευτώ περισσότερο και αυτό διότι θα ασχολούμαι περισσότερο με το να τα καταφέρω και θα βλέπω την αποτυχία....
ενώ τώρα που δεν δίνω τόση σημασία δεν με παίρνει απο κάτω και οι φορές που βλέπω οτι αποτυγχάνω είναι λίγες,εφόσον δεν ασχολούμαι και έτσι δεν αγχώνομαι τόσο και ξεχνιέμαι για λίγο...!!!!
θα μου πείς μια ζωή θα στρονθοκαμηλίζω...??κ θα έχεις κ δίκιο,αλλά να μην προστατέψω τον εαυτό μου..έστω κ με το να του κρύβω πράγματα...??

----------


## lill

ειλικρινά,είμαι μπερδεμένη μέχρι εκεί που δεν πάει...!!!

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by lill_
> θα μου πείς μια ζωή θα στρονθοκαμηλίζω...??κ θα έχεις κ δίκιο,αλλά να μην προστατέψω τον εαυτό μου..έστω κ με το να του κρύβω πράγματα...??


νομιζεις πώς με το να κρυβεσαι απο σενα την ιδια, προστατευεσαι ή σκαβεις τον λακο σου? Lill, δεν υπαρχει ανθρωπος χωρις αποτυχιες: ειτε το παραδεχεται, ειτε οχι. Οσο πιο συντομα αποδεχτεις αυτη την στεναχωρη αληθεια κ την αντεξεις, τοσο πιο γρηγορα θα αφεθεις στο να προσπαθησεις.Για κατι πραγματικα καλο για σενα. Εγω σου ευχομαι οπως κ τοσα αλλα μελη που σου εγραψαν, καλη δυναμη.

----------


## lill

έχεις δίκιο σοφία μου,αλλά δεν ξέρω τί με έχει πιάσει,ειλικρινά,δεν ξέρω,δεν ήμουν έτσι εγώ...!!!!
πάντως σε ευχαριστώ γιζ την ευχή σου...!!!!!

----------


## lill

χθες το βράδυ γύρισα απο πενθήμερη.....
μπορώ να πώ οτι ψυχολογικά είμαι λίγο καλύτερα,γιατί άφησα για λίγο στην άκρη τα πάντα και πέρασα καλά με τους \"φίλους\" μου.....
σωματικά όμως είμαι χάλια....ήπιαμε πολύ μιας και πήγαμε στα χανιά...ρακές,ρακόμελα...τα ξέρετε...!!!και για αυτό είχα μεγάλο πρόβλημα με το στομάχι μου,εμετούς κλπ....δεν μπορούσα και να μη πιώ γιατί θα το καταλάβαιναν τα παιδιά,οπότε γύρισα κομμάτια.....!!!!!!ακόμα δεν έχω μιλήσει με ειδικό,περιμένω να περάσουν αυτοί οι δύο μήνες για να δώσω και να τελειώνω με αυτό το θέμα,αλλά ήθελα να σας μιλήσω,τόσες μέρες δεν ήμουν καλά και κατάλαβα,οτι η συμβολή σας είναι πολύ σημαντική για μένα....έχω ανάγκη να σας ακούσω....περιμένω νέα σας!!!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

γεια σου λιλακι!!!
Καλως ηρθες..
Τέλεια τα Χανιά ναι?Τα ρακόμελα ακομα πιο τέλεια...
Καλα λογικο ειναι με τετοια ασιτία,να σε εχουν γονατίσει τα ποτα και τα ξενύχτια..
Οπως και να εχει,καλο κουραγιο..

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλωσήρθες πίσω κοριτσάκι.:)
Εντάξει,αυτές οι καταχρήσεις συνηθίζονται σε παρόμοιες συνθήκες,ποιος δεν έχει μεθύσει σε πενταήμερη;Aκόμη και οι απουσιολόγοι έπεφταν ξεροί,λολ.Επιστροφή στην πραγματικότητα.Πρόσεχε τη διατροφή σου τις επόμενες βδομάδες και όσο μπορείς να είσαι ήρεμη και εστιασμένη.Ελπίζω να έχεις γυρίσει δυνατότερη και μετά τις πανελλήνιες να ξεκινήσεις την προσπάθειά σου για υγεία και ισορροπία.Αλλιώς μαλώνουμε,να το ξέρεις.:P:P

----------


## lill

δυστυχώς μόνο δυνατότερη δεν έχω γυρίσει.....χειρότερα μπορεί....!!!
πρώτον δεν μπορώ να συντονιστώ και πάλι στη πραγματικότητα,έχω μείνει χανιά.....και απο την άλλη έχω πέσει πάρα πολύ ψυχολογικά.....!!!!!
δεν αισθάνομαι καθόλου καλά,νιώθω μόνη μου και όλα τα βλέπω αρνητικά ακόμα και αν δεν είναι....πιστεύω οτι δεν θα περάσω και γενικά δεν είμαι αισιόδοξη ούτε για τις πανελλήνιες,ούτε για τη βουλιμία......
φοβάμαι ρε γαμώτο,φοβάμαι οτι έχω πέσει πάλι στο ίδιο λούκι...!!!!
νομίζω οτι περνάω μια φάση κατάθλιψης,δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς....
τα συναισθήματά μου αλλάζουν σε δευτερόλεπτα και συνύθως προς το κακό....!!!!τι να κάνω πια....??/
δεν μπορώ άλλο έτσι....!!!!

----------


## Lou!

γεια σου lill,

θυμάμαι ότι είχες κάνει μια προσπάθεια να επικοινωνήσεις με κάποια ειδικό (?), αλλα είχες σκαλώσει στο email (?), τηλέφωνο (?) και επίσης στο πως θα το πεις στους γονείς σου?

αναρωτιόμουνα μήπως θα μπορούσες να ρωτήσεις αυτήν την ειδικό για το πως να το πεις στους γονείς σου.

αυτό που λες με τις πανελλήνιες και τα συναισθήματα σου, θέλω να σχολιάσω το εξής:

δεν ξέρω τη προετοιμασία έχεις κάνει μέχρι τώρα, ούτε σε ποσο υψηλόβαθμη σχολη στοχεύεις. πάντως ο,τι γνώσεις έχεις μαζέψει μέχρι τώρα, δεν εξαρτώνται από την διάθεση σου σε μια χρονική στιγμή. Με λίγα λόγια, άλλο το πως νιώθω τώρα, και άλλο το πόσο καλή είμαι τώρα στο πχ να μιλάω αγγλικά. Η διάθεση σου μπορεί να είναι παρα πολύ ευμετάβλητη μέσα σε μια μέρα, οι γνώσεις σου όμως για πανελλήνιες δεν είναι. Οπότε αν έχεις λίγο πολύ μια αίσθηση τι βαθμολογία μπορείς να πιάσεις πάνω κάτω, αυτό δεν μπορεί να μεταβάλλεται με τη διάθεση. Σε ένα μήνα μπορεί να είσαι ακόμα καλύτερη από σήμερα, γιατί η γνώση σε πολλά πράγματα πάει αθροιστικά (ειδικά αν έχεις και καλή μνήμη), και ακόμα και από τα λάθη μαθαίνουμε (τι να μην ξανακάνουμε). πάντως, η λογική \"αισθάνομαι άσχημα, άρα δεν θα γράψω καλά\" δεν είναι καθόλου καλή λογική.
Δηλαδή αν εγώ συνδέσω τη διάθεση μου με τις επιδόσεις μου στο box, λες να είναι καλή ιδέα?
πως σου φαίνεται το ακόλουθο: ξύπνησα πολύ ευδιάθετη σήμερα, άρα σήμερα πρέπει να είμαι μια πολύ καλή boxer. ας κατέβω και για έναν αγώνα. μάλλον θα κερδίσω.

----------


## Ναταλία

Αγαπητή μου ειναι ολοφανερο οτι πασχεις απο καποια διατροφική διαταραχη,ετσι οπως περιγραφεις οτι νιώθεις και ετσι οπως βλεπεις το φαγητο.Περασα νευρογεννη ανορεξιαα, στο γυμνασιο και μαλιστα ασχημου βαθμου.Αφου εκανα 3 χρονια να ξεπερασω την ανορεξια κι ευτυχως δεν υποφερω αλλο απο αυτο,πλεον,εχω μειζον καταθλιψη,που πιθανοτατα,ειναι συνεπεια της ανορεξιας.ΔΕ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΙΛΑ.Ξερω οτι δε βαζεις σημασια οσο και να σου το λενε,ομως σιγουρα θα το συνειδητοποιήσεις καποια στιγμη.Καλο θα ητανε αρχικα να καταλαβεις οτι εχεις προβλημα.Απευθηνσου σ εναν διατροφολογο ή εναν ψυχολογο και πιστευω οτι θ αλλαξεις γνωμη,επειδη εισαι σε αρχικό σταδιο.Κι εγω ειμαι 18 και πηγαινω τρτη λυκείου.Αν μ ακούσεις,ειλικρινα δε θα χασεις.ΑΠΕΥΘΗΝΣΟΥ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ,ΜΙΛΗΣΕ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ.ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ Β Ο Η Θ Ε Ι Α. Φιλικά,Ναταλία

----------


## RainAndWind

Λιλάκι,βρήκα σε ένα site κάποιες πληροφορίες που ίσως σου φανούν χρήσιμες.

To γνωσιακό μοντέλο της νευρογενούς βουλιμίας(με λίγα λόγια το \"γνωστικό υπόβαθρό της\",ή για να στο πω πιο απλά,ποιες λανθασμένες σκέψεις οδηγούν στα βουλιμικά επεισόδια και στις \"καθαρκτικές\"κατόπιν συμπεριφορές(εμετός ή καθαρτικά ή νηστείες και τα λοιπά).

Χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση------&gt;Δυσλειτουργικές και δογματικές πεποιθήσεις για την ευτυχία,την επιτυχία στη ζωή και την εικόνα του φυσικού σώματος.Διπολική σκέψη και υπεργενίκευση με ιδέες όπως:

1)Όταν είναι κανείς λεπτός είναι επιτυχημένος,γοητευτικός κι ευτυχισμένος.ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να είμαι λεπτός/ή.
2)Το πάχος είναι αποτυχία,δυστυχία και κατάσταση που δημιουργεί αποστροφή.ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μην είμαι χοντρός/ή.
3)Ο αυτοέλεγχος είναι ένδειξη δύναμης και πειθαρχίας,ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ενδίδω σε πειρασμούς.
4)Οτιδήποτε λιγότερο από την απόλυτη επιτυχία,είναι απλά αποτυχία.

---------------&gt;Θέτω και ακολουθώ αυστηρούς κανόνες:Tι να μη φάω,πότε και πόσο να φάω.Αρχικά πολύ αυστηρή δίαιτα.
---------------&gt;Απώλεια ελέγχου-Βουλιμία-------&gt;
Ενοχή,αυτομομφή και επανορθωτικές συμπεριφορές(εμετός,καθαρτ ικά)----------&gt;Βραχυπρόθεσμα ανακούφιση αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα ενίσχυση της δυσλειτουργικής κατάστασης.

Αυτά θα σε βοηθήσει ένας ψυχολόγος-ειδικός σε διατροφικές διαταραχές να κατανοήσεις και να αλλάξεις.Οι εξάρσεις και οι υφέσεις είναι αποτέλεσμα των απόλυτων σκέψεών σου.Στην αρχή στόχος θα είναι η μείωση των βουλιμικών επεισοδίων και η αποθάρρυνση των καθαρτικών συμπεριφορών που τα ακολουθούν.Το ιδανικό είναι να εξεταστεί όλο το οικογενειακό σύστημα,δηλαδή να μπορούν και οι γονείς να συμμετέχουν σε μία διαδικασία αντιμετώπισης του ζητήματος,γιατί μέσω της παρέμβασης ενός ειδικού θα μπορέσουν και εκείνοι να καταλάβουν ποιες δικές τους συμπεριφορές παρακινούν,ώστε να επιτρέψουν και με δικές τους αλλαγές να κινητοποιήσουν σε θετική κατεύθυνση.

----------


## lill

τέλεια αφώτεινη ναι....
με γονάτησαν απλά...//??αστο τώρα είμαι με πυρετό και δεν μπορώ να κουνηθώ,πάει το πάσχα....!!!!
thanks anyway...!!!!!!

----------


## lill

ναταλία μου,ευχαριστώ...αλλά δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο έψαχνα τόσο καιρό το κουράγιο να γράψω εδώ,πόσο μάλλον για αυτό που μου λές,θα δώ.....ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον πάντως...!!!!!

----------


## lill

ρέιν....
ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.....
δυστυχώς όλα αυτά τα εντοπίζω σε εμένα.....
δεν ξέρω τί να κάνω ειλικρινά....
να κοιτάξω τη βουλιμία ή να πέσω με τα μούτρα στο διάβασμα μπας κ περάσω και βλέπουμε....
???
\\δεν ξέρω,πάντως μου έρχονται πολλές ιδέες ώρες ώρες που κ η ίδια φοβάμαι....!!!!!
η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει...!!!!!

----------


## lill

τί να κάνω πια δεν ξέρω..!!!!!!

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by lill_
> 
> δεν ξέρω τί να κάνω ειλικρινά....
> να κοιτάξω τη βουλιμία ή να πέσω με τα μούτρα στο διάβασμα μπας κ περάσω και βλέπουμε....
> ???
> \\δεν ξέρω,πάντως μου έρχονται πολλές ιδέες ώρες ώρες που κ η ίδια φοβάμαι....!!!!!
> η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει...!!!!!


Lill,

Καταλαβαινω κ απο δικα μου προσωπικα θεματα, πώς το να δουμε τα προβληματα μας πιο ενεργα, μπαινοντας απο την παρατηρηση στη δραση εχει αλλο βαθμο δυσκολιας. Ομως διαφορετικα δεν γινεται. 

Επισης να σου πω, πώς δεν υπάρχει αυτο που λες: διαβαζω ή φροντιζω το θεμα με τη βουλιμια. Η βουλιμια δεν ειναι κατι ασχετο. Συσχετιζεται με καθε τί κ κολλαει παντου. Ειναι τροπος αντιδρασης σου. Οποτε φροντιζοντας το θεμα της βουλιμιας, φροντιζεις για σενα. Κ για οτι αλλο σε αφορα.

----------


## krino

οσο και να το παιδεψεις, οσο και να χτυπηθεις,
λυση και ανακουφιση θα βρεις οταν χτυπησεις την πορτα του ειδικου για το ζητημα σου.

Πριν απο αυτο καμια βοηθεια δεν μπορει να σου προσφερει κανεις.
Αρα το τι να κανεις, ειναι ολοφανερο μπροστα στα ματια σου.
Το ποτε θα το υλοποιησεις εχει να κανει με τα κουραγια σου και την αποφασιστικοτητα σου.

----------


## lill

δηλαδή εσύ μου προτίνεις και πάλι να πάω σε κάποιον ειδικό κλπ.....
ναι αλλά αυτό δεν θα περιορίσει το χρόνο διαβάσματός μου κ θα εντίνει το άγχος μου αφού θα έχω και άλλα θέματα να επιλύσω...???

----------


## krino

καλα τωρα το να βρεις ενα διωρο μεσα στα 24ωρα σου, δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα.
Απο την αλλη, ενα προβλημα τοσο σοβαρο για σενα, αν δεν παρει το δρομο της επιλυσης,
δεν θα σε αφησει να ηρεμησεις για να διαβασεις πιο ηρεμα οπως χρειαζεται.

Τελος δεν μπορεις να τα εχεις ολα,
πρεπει να βαλεις καποιες προτεραιοτητες....
Ποιο ειναι το πιο σοβαρο σου προβλημα?
Μελετη?
Υγεια?
Τι απο ολα?

----------


## lill

η μελέτη είναι το εισητήριο μου για να φύγω και να ζήσω απο κει κ πέρα μια ζωή όπως τη θέλω εγώ....
η υγεία απο την άλλη είναι πάντα μια προτεραιότητα.......!!!!
για αυτό σου λέω οτι δεν ξέρω τί απο τα δύο ν κάνω στην άκρη....!!!!δεν έχεις άδικο σε αυτά που λές και δεν ξέρω γιατί στα δικά μου μάτια σε αντίθεση με εσάς φαντάζουν τόσο δύσκολα όλα αυτά...!!!!!
σίγουρα ακόμα και αυτό το 2ωρο που για εσένα είναι οκ,για εμένα σημάινει πολλά...ήδη ο χρόνος μου είναι περιορισμένος,μη κοιτάς που γράφω εδώ απλά έχω ανοιχτό τον υπολογιστή κ ρίχνω καμιά ματιά κατα τα άλλα δεν προλαβαίνω ούτε να βήξω!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> σίγουρα ακόμα και αυτό το 2ωρο που για εσένα είναι οκ,για εμένα σημάινει πολλά...ήδη ο χρόνος μου είναι περιορισμένος



οποτε η επιλογη σου ειναι η μελετη και στη συνεχεια η υγεια.
Καμια αντιρρηση, εσυ ξερεις τι πρεπει να κανεις.
Ειναι αστοχο ομως μετα να αναρωτιεσαι οτι εχεις δυσκολιες.
Αφου επελεξες να παραμερισεις την υγεια σου, αυτο θα εχει και το κοστος του. (ευχομαι οχι ανεπιστροφο)


Οποτε κανεις κουραγιο μεχρι το καλοκαιρι και εκει μπορεις να ασχοληθεις με ησυχια με το ζητημα σου.

----------


## lill

να φανταστώ οτι εσύ το επικρίνεις κ στη θέση μου δεν θα έκανες το ίδιο...ε??????????

----------


## krino

ασε τι κανω εγω (η οποιος)
καποια στιγμη θα καταλαβεις οτι μπορεις να μορφωθεις και ενα χρονο αργοτερα,
να φτιαξεις την υγεια σου ομως ενα χρονο αργοτερα, ισως και να μην μπορεσεις.

Οπως και να εχει, εαν κανεις λαθος επιλογες,
εσυ θα πληρωσεις το μαρμαρο και κανεις αλλος.
Οποτε αν πρεπει να νοιαστει καποιος για τον εαυτο σου, αυτη θα εισαι εσυ.

Οπως ειπες και εσυ,
δεν βλεπω να σε ενδιαφερει κατι τετοιο,
αρα γιατι να ενδιαφερει τον υπολοιπο κοσμο?

----------


## lill

να με ενδιαφερει αν πεθάνω ενννοείς???????

----------


## lill

κοίτα το γεγονός οτι μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει κ άλλλους με κοινητοποιεί ώστε να ενδιαφέρει κ μένα.....τί να το κάνω αν με αγαπάω εγώ και κανένας άλλος σε αυτό το κόσμο....
δεν ξέρω πώς το βλέπεις και εσύ και μη νοπμίζεις οτι για μένα όλο αυτό είναι εύκολο και ευχάριστο...ίσως να χρειάζομαι μεγαλύτερη ώθηση για να κάνω κάτι....δεν ξέρω...!!!!!
θα μου πείς οκ και τί φταίτε εσείς?απλά δεν ξέρω ειστε οι μόνοι με τους οποίους έχω συζητήσει τόσο ανοιχτά το πρόβλημά μου και τους φόβους μου....!!!!!

----------


## krino

ξερεις τι συζητηση ανοιγεις τωρα?
Νομιζεις οτι το να πεθανεις ειναι κατι απλο που με ενα τσακ συμβαινει?
Θα σου πω οτι η διαδρομη για να πεθανεις ειναι χειροτερο απο το να πεθανεις στην ουσια του.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> κοίτα το γεγονός οτι μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει κ άλλλους με κοινητοποιεί ώστε να ενδιαφέρει κ μένα.....τί να το κάνω αν με αγαπάω εγώ και κανένας άλλος σε αυτό το κόσμο....
> δεν ξέρω πώς το βλέπεις και εσύ και μη νοπμίζεις οτι για μένα όλο αυτό είναι εύκολο και ευχάριστο...ίσως να χρειάζομαι μεγαλύτερη ώθηση για να κάνω κάτι....δεν ξέρω...!!!!!
> θα μου πείς οκ και τί φταίτε εσείς?απλά δεν ξέρω ειστε οι μόνοι με τους οποίους έχω συζητήσει τόσο ανοιχτά το πρόβλημά μου και τους φόβους μου....!!!!!



κανεις το συνηθες στατιστικο λαθος που κανουν αρκετοι στην ηλικια σου.
Θελεις να σε αγαπανε (η να σε εκτιμανε) αλλοι ενω η ιδια δεν αγαπας (η εκτιμας) τον εαυτο σου.


Καποια στιγμη θα καταλαβεις,
οτι και ολη την αγαπη του κοσμου να παρεις,
αν δεν εχεις την δικη σου δεν αξιζεις τιποτα.
Αντιθετα αν εχεις την δικη σου αγαπη, ενω δεν σε αγαπαει κανεις,
αξιζεις πολλα.

----------


## lill

δηλαδή εσύ δεν επιδιώκεις την αγάπη των άλλων και δεν σου είναι αναγκαία &gt;&gt;&gt;????
σου φτάνει απλά το να αγαπάς εσύ τον εαυτό σου...??

----------


## krino

Αν υπαρξει αναγκη ναι, μπορω να μεινω στο να αγαπαω το εαυτο μου.
Στο φυσιολογικο μου βεβαια, φυσικα και επιδιωκω την αγαπη των γυρω μου,
δεν με καθοριζει ομως αυτο στην ζωη μου.

Αυτο, επειδη ειμαι ευθυς και δυσκολος χαρακτηρας,
εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να μην ειμαι αρεστος, αρα να υπαρχουν λιγοι ανθρωποι που με αγαπουν και με εκτιμουν.
Δεν θα ηθελα τιποτα αλλο ομως, αυτο ακριβως θελω και νιωθω καλα.


Ετσι η αγαπη των λιγων ανθρωπων που με περιβαλουν,
ειναι μια αλληλενδετη σχεση που μας δενει αυθορμητα εξισου.




Εσυ αντιθετα,
ετεροκαθοριζεσαι σε μεγαλο βαθμο, στο ποιος σε αγαπαει, ποιος σε μισει, ποιος αδιαφορει κλπ κλπ.
Πολυ απλα ξεκινας απο λαθος βαση για αυτο εισαι στον αερα.

----------


## lill

υπάρχει τρόπος να μάθω να αγαάω τον εαυτό μου...??

----------


## krino

σιγουρα υπαρχει τροπος και οχι μονο ενας.
Θα ελεγα ομως οτι ο τροπος για τον καθε ανθρωπο ειναι μοναδικος,
μιας και ο καθενας μας εχει τα δικα του βιωματα η θεματα που πρεπει να διαπραγματευτει.
Θα χρειαστεις υποστηριξη για να λυσεις τετοια πολυ λεπτα θεματα.
Δεν γνωριζω αν μπορεις να την βρεις εδω μεσα,
για αυτο θα σου προτεινα την επαφη με καποιον ειδικο που θα σε οδηγησει καταλληλα εκει που πρεπει,
εκει που πονας.


Ξερεις απο οσα γραφεις,
το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι εχεις αρκετη δουλεια που η αναβολη της, δημιουργει προσθετα προβληματα.
Δινεις την εντυπωση οτι εισαι πολυτραυματιας.
Για αυτο ειναι κριμα να φυγοπονεις φτιαχνοντας μπροστα τεχνητα εμποδια.
Σαφως και φοβασαι, και δεν ειναι κακο να φοβασαι.
Το μονο που μπορω να σου πω για να σε ενθαρρυνω,
ειναι οτι αν ξεπερασεις τις φοβιες σου, και προχωρησεις, τα κερδη σου θα ειναι αρκετα περισσοτερα απο αυτα που
φανταζεσαι.

----------


## lill

δηλαδή αυτό μπορώ να το καταφέρω μόνο με τη βοήθεια κάποιου ειδικού...??/

----------


## lill

δεν είναι τεχνητά εμπόδια για εμένα είναι πέρα για πέρα πραγματικά και εφικτά ίσως και να φταίει η ανωριμότητα της ηλικίας ή η δική μου ανωριμότητα δεν ξέρω....πάντως,αυτό που λένε και καλά κοίτα τον εαυτό σου στο καθρέφτη και πες του πως τον αγαπάς εγώ δεν μπορώ να το κάνω....!:(

----------


## lill

πιστεύω οτι δεν αγαπάω καθόλου τον εαυτό μου...θα μπορούσα να τον θυσιάσω για τον οποιοδήποτε που αγαπάω χωρίς δεύτερες σκέψεις κ ίσως αυτό είναι που με έχει φέρει εδώ...!!!!!

----------


## krino

να σου πω,
θα χρειαζοταν να πεις παρα πολλα, και να κανεις παρα πολυ συζητηση για να αρχισεις να εχεις καποια συμπερασματα.
Ομως σε ενα φορουμ κινδυνεύεις να ακουσεις λαθεμενες εκτιμησεις και ισως σε πανε σε λαθος μονοπατια.
Ο ειδικος συνηθως θα σε οδηγησει σε καποια συμπερασματα με ασφαλεια.
Και σιγουρα θα εχεις συντομα αποτελεσματα και συμπερασματα.

Σε καθε περιπτωση η ζωη ειναι στα χερια σου,
αυτο να μην το ξεχνας.

----------


## lill

μακάρι να ήταν πάντα στα χέρια μου...!!!!

----------


## krino

δεν μπορει κανεις να γνωριζεις το πως ζεις,
αλλα σιγουρα δεν ειναι στο χερι κανενος απο το το φορουμ εδω.


Ευχομαι καλη τυχη σε οτι αποφασισεις.

----------


## lill

ευχαριστώ και ελπίζω!!!!!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Σίγουρα είναι στο χέρι σου lill.Αλλά για να φτάσεις να τροποποιήσεις θα χρειαστεί δουλειά και καθοδήγηση από κάποιον ειδικό στις διατροφικές διαταραχές.Η βουλιμία έχει το εξής χαρακτηριστικό.Καθώς τα άτομα που πάσχουν βρίσκονται τις περισσότερες φορές στα πλαίσια ενός φυσιολογικού βάρους μπορεί να μείνει για χρόνια απαρατήρητη από το περιβάλλον.Δε θα ασχοληθεί κανένας,γιατί δε βλέπει στην εικόνα σου κάτι το\"δραματικό\",παρόλ\'αυτά εσύ αισθάνεσαι διαφορετική,κρύβεις την καθαρτική συμπεριφορά και όλο αυτό το πλαίσιο \"παίζω κρυφτούλι με τους άλλους αλλά και με τον εαυτό μου\"σου δημιουργεί πολλά και σοβαρά θέματα.

----------


## lill

έχεις δίκιο ρέιν,αυτό για το οποίον δεν είμαι σίγουρη είναι αν μπορεί να φανεί σε εξαιτάσεις κ αυτό με αγχώνει γιατί λόγω του οτι είμαι άρρωστη,μου είπαν οτι αν συνεχίσω να είμαι άλλες δυο τρείς μέρες θα με πάε για εξαιτάσεις και εκεί την έχω πατήσει,αν φαίνεται γιατί θέλοντας κ μή θα το μάθουν μ το χειρότερο τρόπο...!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> 
> και εκεί την έχω πατήσει



οτι την εχει πατησει ειναι σαφες,
το σε ποιο σημειο ειναι ανγωστο.

----------


## lill

τί εννοείς κρίνο...??\\

----------


## krino

εννοω οτι εχεις προβλημα,
αλλα το μεγεθος ειναι αγνωστο ακομα.

Φανταζομαι οτι εχουμε πολυ ψωμι ακομα,
μεχρι να φτασουμε στο ζουμι ε?

----------


## lill

δεν σε πολυπιάνω....πες το ξεκάθαρα,δεν λειτουργώ τώρα με υπονοούμενα,έχω κ τ πυρετό...!!!!!!

----------


## krino

μην τα ξαναλεμε, γιατι κουραζομαι και εγω που δεν εχω πυρετο.

Σου ειχα πει,
οτι οσο κανεις την παπια και δεν λυνεις το προβλημα,
θα ερθει στιγμη που θα σε πανε αλλοι και οτι αυτο δεν ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη.

Πιστευω μεχρι το καλοκαιρι να εχουμε καταληξει καπου ε?

;)

----------


## lill

οκ.....τί να πώ....!!!!!
ίσως και να έχουμε καταλήξει κάπου..!!!!

----------


## krino

θα καταλήξουμε οταν θα περασεις την πορτα του ειδικου.
Μεχρι τοτε φλυαρουμε....

----------


## lill

οκ.....αν φλυαρούμε τί να συζητάμε τότε....???

----------


## krino

τι να σου πω,
ας μην συζηταμε.
Οτι προτιμας.

----------


## lill

δε προτιμάω αυτό απλά αυτό με έκανες να νιώσω οτι υπονοούσες με την απάντησή σου...!!!!!!

----------


## krino

κοιτα,
οταν καποιος εχει σοβαρο προβλημα,
και μπαινει εδω για το αυτο το λογο,
συζηταω για το θεμα αυτο και οχι εαν εχει καλο καιρο.

Αν προτιμας λοιπον συζητηση,
επικεντρωσου στο τι θα κανεις για το προβλημα σου εκτος απο το να κρυβεσαι με αυτο.

----------


## lill

αν αυτό πιστεύεις οτι κάνω τόσο καιρό οκ...!!!!!!

----------


## krino

γιατι τι κανεις ακριβως δηλαδη?
Εκλεισες ενα μηνα εδω μεσα και το μονο που κανεις ειναι να λες οτι εχεις προβλημα και η συζητηση να ξαναγυρναει απο την αρχη.....

Αρα ενα μηνα δεν εχεις προχωρησει πρακτικα ουτε μισο βηματακι.
Δεν εκανες το παραμικρο πρακτικα για τον εαυτο σου.
Επομενως τι θα πρεπει να πιστεψω?
Απαντησε μου τι νομιζεις και εγω θα το πιστεψω.

----------


## lill

καταρχήν πήρα ειδικό......2)έχω να προκαλέσω μόνη μου εμετό τουλάχιστον μιάμιση βδομάδα......(στην εκδρομή ήπια πολύ,για αυτό έκανα εμετό) 3)προσπαθώ,όσο μπορώ να βελτιωσω τη διατροφή μου......
σου φτάνουν για να μην απαξιώνεις τη προσπάθειά μου..??

----------


## krino

οταν εννοεις πηρες ειδικο, μπορεις να γινεις πιο συγκεκριμενη?
Γιατι δεν το εχεις αναφερει ξανα η δεν το διαβασα εγω.

Γιατι λες οτι απαξιωνω τις προσπαθειες σου?

----------


## lill

είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο ψυχολόγο και μίλησα μαζί της και σε πρώτη φάση μου είχε δώσει κάποιες συμβουλές.....το είχα γράψει....!!!!!!!
απαξιώνεις τις προσπάθειές μου γιατί είναι σαν να μου λές οτι δεν κάνω τίποτα,δεν προσπαθώ.......και όλα αυτά.....&gt;!!!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο ψυχολόγο και μίλησα μαζί της και σε πρώτη φάση μου είχε δώσει κάποιες συμβουλές.....το είχα γράψει....!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> το θεμα ειναι να μπεις σε μια διαδικασια οχι να μιλας στο τηλεφωνο.
> Εννοω δηλαδη οτι η ουσια ειναι να αλλαξεις ριζικα τροπο που σκεφτεσαι και ζεις. Αλλιως μπορεις να δεχεσαι φυσικα συμβουλες αλλα την αλλη μερα να τις ξεχνας και στην ουσια να μην κανεις τιποτα.
> 
> Αρα αυτο που γραφεις σορρυ αλλα δεν κανει τιποτα.
> Σκεπαζεις το προβλημα κατω απο το χαλακι και το χειροτερα απο ολα ειναι να νομιζεις οτι εχεις κανει κατι.
> ...

----------


## lill

δεν θέλω να μου χα\'ι\'δέψεις τα αυτιά αλλά τουλάχιστον να αναγνωρίζεις οτι κανω μια κωλοπροσπάθεια και τουλάχιστον για μένα είναι σημαντική...!!!!!!
δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί είσαι τόσο αρνητικός......οκ δεν έκανα κάτι το τρομερό αλλά κάτι έκανα ρε γαμώτο...!!!!!!!
όσο για το οτι δεν έχω κάνει εμετό,μιάμιση βδομάδα δεν είδα να πείς κάτι...!!!!ούτε αυτό είναι βήμα...??

----------


## mariafound

Lill εχεις κανει σημαντικη προοδο κ το ξερεις.Συνεχισε να προσπαθεις κ θα τα καταφερεις.
Κrino για να φτασει καποιος στην κορυφη της σκαλας πρεπει να ανεβει ενα-ενα τα σκαλια.

----------


## lill

δεν ξέρω πια ειλικρινά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mariafound

Τι σε κανει να αμφιβαλλεις?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> 
> όσο για το οτι δεν έχω κάνει εμετό,μιάμιση βδομάδα δεν είδα να πείς κάτι...!!!!ούτε αυτό είναι βήμα...??


το οτι δεν εκανες εμετο για 10 μερες ειναι μια βελτιωση,
εισαι καλυτερα απο οτι ησουν πριν.

Ομως δεν μπορω να σου πω κατι θετικο οσο συνεχιζεις να παλευεις μονη σου σε μια θαλασσα και χωρις να ψαχνεις για σωσιβιο.
Πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι ΕΣΥ εισαι αυτη που παλευεις τον εαυτο σου και του κανεις κακο και οχι εγω η οποιος αλλος.

Ειναι σαν να σε εχει βαλει καποιος σε ενα υπογειο και εσυ να πεινας και αυτος να σου δινει να φας με το σταγονομετρο.....
Αυτος ο καποιος εισαι εσυ και πρεπει να του δωσεις δρομο.
Φυσικα μονη σου φαινεται οτι δεν μπορεις να το κανεις αυτο.
Ομως δεν μπορεις να μην ψαξεις να βρεις ενα ειδικο να τον εμπιστευτεις και να σε βοηθησει.

Τι διαολο?
Ολα πια τα ξερεις τοσο καλα που θες να τα κανεις μονη σου?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by mariafound_
> Κrino για να φτασει καποιος στην κορυφη της σκαλας πρεπει να ανεβει ενα-ενα τα σκαλια.



αρκει οταν ανεβαινει ενα σκαλι, να μην κατεβαινει δυο.

Γνωριζεις το ενα βημα μπροστα, δυο βηματα πισω?
Πολυ διδακτικο βιβλιο....

----------


## mariafound

Krino Βοηθησε με να θυμηθω σε ποιο βιβλιο αναφερεσαι?Η lill χει κανει σημαντικη προοδο,θελει να αλλαξει κ κανει ενα καθημερινο αγωνα.Χρειαζεται καθημερινη επιβραβευση κ αισιοδοξια.Φυσικα κ ειναι απαραιτητος ο ειδικος αλλα την μεγαλυτερη προσπαθεια θα την κανει μονη της με την βοηθεια του.Εισαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι θα κανει ενα βημα μπρος κ δυο πισω,πως το ξερεις?Φυσικα κ θα υπαρξουν στιγμες που θα σταματησει για λιγο αλλα το σπουδαιοτερο ειναι να σηκωθει κ να συνεχισει χωρις τυψεις ,ενοχες κ αισθηματα αποτυχιας.Αρκει να πιστεψει στον εαυτο της κ εμεις σε αυτην

----------


## krino

τωρα ειναι αναγκη να επιχειρηματολογησουμε ενθεν και ενθεν, για το πως θα σκεφτει ο καθε χρηστης?
Μπορω να το κανω και εχω να γραψω αρκετα, αλλα φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα την ωφελησει σε κατι.


Περα απο αυτα, η φιλη μας,
εξυπνη ειναι, εκτιμω οτι μπορει να επιλεξει το καλυτερο για την ιδια.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by mariafound_
> Krino Βοηθησε με να θυμηθω σε ποιο βιβλιο αναφερεσαι?

----------


## lill

ξεπέρασα το στάδιο του θέλω να τα κάνω όλα μόνη μου.....δεν μπορούσα πρίν καν να διαννοηθώ οτι θα γράψω εδώ....το οτι συζητάω και κάθε μέρα ψάχνω για μία λύση όμως,δεν δείχνει οτι πιστεύω οι είμαι τέλεια κ θα το πετύχω μόνη μου.....
ίσα ίσα αν ήταν έτσι θα ο είχα καταφέρει...σαφώς και χρειάζεται ειδικός,αλλά δεν είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lill

προσπαθώ όμως ρε πούστη μου,ακόμα και αν δεν τα καταφέρνω,προσπαθώ...!!!!

----------


## krino

> [i]Originally posted by lill[/i
> 
> σαφώς και χρειάζεται ειδικός,αλλά δεν είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



κανεις απο εδω δεν γνωριζει λεπτομεριες για να πει ποτε ειναι η καταλληλη στιγμη.

Αλλα τεσπα,
οποτε πιστεψεις οτι ειναι η καταλληλη στιγμη το ξανασυζηταμε πανω σε νεες βασεις.

Μεχρι τοτε, κουραγιο.

----------


## mariafound

Την καταλληλη στιγμη θα την αποφασισει η ιδια κ μονο αυτη.Ξερει ποσα μετωπα μπορει να ανοιξει συγχρονως,

----------


## γιώτα2

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [i]Originally posted by lill[/i
> 
> σαφώς και χρειάζεται ειδικός,αλλά δεν είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...







Kοπέλα μου κοίτα να συνεχίσεις τη προσπάθεια, ζήτα την βοήθεια ειδικού και μην σε πτοούν τα αλοζονικά λόγια του κάθε κομπλεξικού.Σίγουρα αν θες μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις και θα τα καταφέρεις με σωστά αργά και σταθερά βήματα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by mariafound_
> Την καταλληλη στιγμη θα την αποφασισει η ιδια κ μονο αυτη.Ξερει ποσα μετωπα μπορει να ανοιξει συγχρονως,



φανταζομαι οτι το επαναλαμβανεις για να τονισεις οτι συμφωνεις μαζι μου, σωστα?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by γιώτα2_
> 
> και μην σε πτοούν τα αλοζονικά λόγια του κάθε κομπλεξικού.



μπορεις να γραφεις χωρις χαρακτηρισμους?
Η μηπως νομιζεις οτι δεν εχω υποψη μου σχετικο ρεπερτοριο?

Αμα το προτιμας να το γυρισουμε στο τσαμικο,
πες το και εγινε.
Αλλα πες μου τι προτιμας για να ξερω πως θα κινηθω.

----------


## mariafound

Σωστα φανταζεσαι Κρινο.:D

----------


## krino

εμμμμ ειδες πως τα πιανω??
εεεεεε????


:P:P:P

----------


## lill

παιδιά χαλαρώστε...!!!!!οκ ο καθένας έχει την άποψή του....
άλλωστε πρέπει να βλέπουμε πολυπρησματικά τα πράγματα για να έχουμε αποτέλεσμα και να είμαστε αντικειμενικοί....
χρειάζομαι τη γνώμη όλων σας και ας μη συμφωνείτε,οκ μη τσακώνεστε,δεν υπάρχει λόγος....!!!!!!!
ευχαριστώ μαράκι κ γιώτα και κρίνο για τις συμβουλές σας....!!!!!

----------


## lill

δεν λέω οτι κάνω τα πάντα ακόμα πάντως,ούτε οτι τα καταφέρνω μόνη μου,ούτε οτι θα τα παρατήσω....
προσπαθώ και αυτό είναι ίσως το μόνο που θέλω να μου αναγνωρίζετε...!!!!!!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> παιδιά χαλαρώστε...!!!!!οκ ο καθένας έχει την άποψή του....



εγω χαλαρος ειμαι,
αλλα δεν εχω χρονο για να ακουω τους απαξιωτικους χαρακτηρισμους απο ατομα που προτιμω να μην χαρακτηρισω.
Αλλα βλεπεις εχουμε γεμισει εξυπνακηδες που τα ξερουν ολα και εχουν λυσει τα παντα στη ζωη τους και εχουν χρονο για να πουλανε πνευμα.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

λιλάκι καλησπέρα,
εχεις περάσει 10 μερες χωρις βουλιμικό επεισόδιο..πολυ ωραία αρχή!!
Εχει ξαναγίνει κατι τετοιο ή ειναι η πρώτη φορά?
Παίρνεις δύναμη λοιπον απο αυτο σου το \"μικρο κατόρθωμα\",τρως και καλύτερα,βλέπεις καμια διαφορά?Γιατι τις προαλλες δεν μπορούσες να κουνηθείς..
Αν συνεχίσεις πιστευω να δεις τα πραγματικά οφέλη..με το σπιτι εκτονωθηκαν τα πραγματα?Υπαρχει επαφή?
Φιλιά..

----------


## lill

όχι με το σπίτι είναι το ίδιο χάλια...!!!!κοίτα και τώρα άρρωστη με πυρετό είμαι χάλια,σέρνομαι,αλλά όσον αφορά τη βουλιμία,τα πράγματα πάνε καλύτερα...!!!!
είναι η τρίτη φορά που καταφέρνω να μη προκαλώ εμετό για κάποιο διάστημα..&gt;&gt;!!!!!αλλά μετά τα παρατούσα,ελπίζω να μη συμβεί αυτό και τώρα!!!!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

μμμ...
και εγω ελπιζω να βάλεις τα δυνατά σου..
και μη ξεχνάς οτι αν εμεις οι \"ασχετοι\" σε βοηθάμε μία ,ενας ψυχολόγος θα σε βοηθήσει 1001!!
Να μη το βλεπεις σαν αγγαρεία αλλα σαν κίνηση απελευθέρωσης.
Whenever you decide it..

----------


## lill

ΘΈΛΩ ΛΊΓΟ ΧΡΌΝΟ...!!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> 
> αλλά μετά τα παρατούσα,ελπίζω να μη συμβεί αυτό και τώρα!!!!



Λοιπον οτι σου εχω γραψει ειναι γιατι φοβαμαι οτι θα καταληξεις σε αυτο που απευχεσαι - απευχομαστε.
Οποτε οτι απαντησεις σου εχω δωσει ξαναδιαβασε τις με προσοχη.
Το αν θα δωσεις βαρυτητα στο να επιταχυνεις τα πραγματα ειναι δικη σου ευθυνη.

----------


## lill

μου μεταδίδεις θετική ενέργεια πάντως και κουράγιο για να συνεχίσω!!

----------


## lill

λοιπόν κάθησα και τα σκέφτηκα όλα.....
κρίνο ίσως έχεις δίκιο...τελικά δεν κάνω τίποτα,άλλωστε μια ζωή αυτό κάνω,νομίζω οτι κάνω κάτι...
φτάνει πιά....ό,τι ήταν να κάνετε το κάνατε,δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχίσω να σας κουράζω όλους άλλο....απο δώ και πέρα είμαι μόνη μου....
ευχαριστώ για όλα και συγγνώμη αν έγινα φορτική,να είστε όλοι καλά και ελπίζω να καταφέρετε να κερδίσετε όλοι τη μάχη σας,τη δική σας προσωπική μάχη που δίνει ο καθένας προσωπικά με τις καταστάσεις και με τους άλλους και κυρίως τη πιό δύσκολη,αυτή που δίνουμε όλοι με τον εαυτό μας....καλό σας βράδυ και καλή τύχη σε όλα...!!!!
ό,τι ήταν να πούμε το είπαμε απο δώ και πέρα θα αποδίξω αν ανίκω σε αυτούς που ξεπερνούν τις δυσκολίες και συνεχίζουν,ή απο αυτούς που μία ζωή παραμένουν θύματα,των άλλων,των καταστάσεων και του εαυτού τους...
καλά να περνάτε και ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
μία τελευταία συμβουλή,απο κάποιον που μάλλον έχει χάσει το παιχνίδι αλλά μετά απο 18 χρόνια ζωής,έμαθε κάτι......
να αγαπήσετε όσο περισσότερο μπορείτε(και μιλώ για τους άλλους)γιατί αυτός που ξέρει να αγαπά και να συγχωρεί,ποτέ δεν βγαίνει χαμένος...&gt;!!!!

----------


## lill

και κυρίως αυτός που μπορεί και ξέρει να συγχωρεί και να αγαπά τον εαυτό του.....
ευχαριστώ για όλα,να είστε όλοι καλά....!!!!! :( :( { :D :P } :(

----------


## RainAndWind

lill,κάτσε,πού θα βρεις χειρότερα,λολ.
Δε μου λες,η σχέση της μητέρας σου με το φαγητό ποια είναι;

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> λοιπόν κάθησα και τα σκέφτηκα όλα.....
> κρίνο ίσως έχεις δίκιο...



πφφφφ το ισως περισευει.....

:P:P:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> μου μεταδίδεις θετική ενέργεια πάντως και κουράγιο για να συνεχίσω!!



οσο δεν αποφασισεις να σταματησεις την αδρανεια,
τιποτα δεν μεταδιδω.
Οσο θα μπαινεις ομως εδω μεσα αυτα θα διαβαζεις απο μενα.

----------


## lill

ρέιν,έχει κάποιο νόημα να συζητάμε πλέον...?

----------


## lill

νομίζω οτι το κρίνο,έχει δίκιο...!!!!δεν κάνω κάτι...!!!!

----------


## krino

παλι νομιζεις?
ολο νομιζεις και ξανανομιζεις,

θα παρεις μια αποφαση για την ζωη σου,
η απλως σου αρεσει να βολοδερνεις?

----------


## marian_m

Αλλα βλεπεις εχουμε γεμισει εξυπνακηδες που τα ξερουν ολα και εχουν λυσει τα παντα στη ζωη τους και εχουν χρονο για να πουλανε πνευμα. [/quote]

Αυτό λέω κι εγώ...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

κοριτσάκι..
Αφου λες οτι θελεις να τελειώσεις με τις εξετάσεις πρώτα...το αιτιολογείς δηλαδή..
Και τωρα?
Εχεις σκοπο να κανεις κατι?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by marian_m_
> Αλλα βλεπεις εχουμε γεμισει εξυπνακηδες που τα ξερουν ολα και εχουν λυσει τα παντα στη ζωη τους και εχουν χρονο για να πουλανε πνευμα.


Αυτό λέω κι εγώ... [/quote]


να που συμφωνουμε σε κατι....

:D

----------


## Lou!

από την άλλη μεριά, δεν βλέπω γιατί το να πας τώρα σε έναν ειδικό σε εμποδίζει σε κάτι με τις εξετάσεις σου. ίσα ίσα, μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει και με τις εξετάσεις σου, πως να αγχώνεσαι λιγότερο κλπ.

οπότε, μήπως είναι άλλοι οι λόγοι που σε εμποδίζουν?
πχ το πως να το πεις στους γονείς σου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> 
> 
> σε εμποδίζει σε κάτι με τις εξετάσεις σου.



ειναι απλα προφαση,
μετα τις εξετασεις θα ειναι διαβασμα για κατι αλλο και παει λέγοντας....

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> από την άλλη μεριά, δεν βλέπω γιατί το να πας τώρα σε έναν ειδικό σε εμποδίζει σε κάτι με τις εξετάσεις σου. ίσα ίσα, μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει και με τις εξετάσεις σου, πως να αγχώνεσαι λιγότερο κλπ.
> 
> οπότε, μήπως είναι άλλοι οι λόγοι που σε εμποδίζουν?
> πχ το πως να το πεις στους γονείς σου.


Ναι,το εχουμε συζητήσει αυτό που λες Λουσιφερ,
αλλα απο τη μια ατιολογει (οπως λεει και ο Κρινο ειναι προφαση οχι ο λογος),
νιωθει να πιέζεται οταν της λεμε :Ετερον εκάτερον,
και τωρα διαπιστώνει οτι δεν αρκεί να ειναι στο ιδιο σημειο με καποια μικρη βελτιωση..
Η ανησυχια μου,(και των υπολοίπων πιστεύω) ειναι οτι απλώς αποφευγει να αναλάβει δράση..
Ειναι κριμα το κοριτσι να παλευει τις εξετασεις με τετοια ψυχολογια ,ασε που και σωματικά εχει προβλημα.

----------


## lill

οκ......για αυτό σας λέω,αφήστε το μή χαλάτε τσάμπα και άλλο χρόνο.....
φιλιά...!

----------


## krino

οχι μωρε, μεχρι να μπει το αρνι στο φουρνο εχουμε καιρο.
Κανε δουλεια εσυ.

----------


## lill

μόνος σου λές οτι δεν έχει νόημα,δεν συνηθίζω να ασχολούμαι με ανούσια πράγματα,όπως και εσείς φαντάζομαι....γιατί να το κάνω τώρα....???

----------


## krino

γιατι εδω και ενα μηνα αυτο κανεις,
ποια η διαφορα μια μερα ακομα?

----------


## keep_walking

Ok πρεπει να παει σε ειδικο να την βοηθησει το πατε...το καταλαβε τι αλλα? (Εδω εφριξα εγω που δεν ειμαι και ο αποδεκτης).

----------


## lill

keep walking,τί ακριβώς εννοείς...?
κρίνο πλέον πιστεύω οτι δεν έχει ουσία,ξενέρωσα....!!!!!

----------


## lill

σόρρυ που το θέτω έτσι αλλά δεν μου βγαίνει να το συζητήσω άλλο μαζί σου...!!!!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> 
> κρίνο πλέον πιστεύω οτι δεν έχει ουσία,ξενέρωσα....!!!!!



στο εχω ξαναπει,
το τι θα κανεις ειναι δικη σου εθυνη,
ακομα και το ξενερωμα.

----------


## keep_walking

Εννοω τι νεα πως τα πας , τι θα κανεις σημερα τις γιορτες κλπ να ξεφυγει λιγο η κουβεντα.

----------


## lill

κρίνο και εσύ επαναλαμβάνεσαι αλλά δεν σου λέω οτι έχεις καταντήσει βαρετός,ή συζητάς διαρκώς κάτι που δεν βγάζει πουθενά....!!!!!

keep walking...δυστυχώς δεν θα κάνω τίποτα,είμαι άρρωστη και έχω κ πολύ διάβασμα....!!!!

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ και εγω δεν ειμαι ισως στα καλυτερα μου μια ετσι μια αλλιως και σιγουρα εχω πολυ διαβασμα...αλλα τα εχω φορτωσει στον κοκκορα.
Για πανελληνιες πας?

----------


## keep_walking

Συμβουλη περιεμενε την κυριακη και δωστα ολα...να ξεσκασεις:)
Εγω αυτο θα κανω...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> κρίνο και εσύ επαναλαμβάνεσαι αλλά δεν σου λέω οτι έχεις καταντήσει βαρετός,ή συζητάς διαρκώς κάτι που δεν βγάζει πουθενά....!!!!!



δεν ειπα οτι εισαι βαρετη γενικα,
για το θεμα σου εχω κανει σχολια μονο,
μην γενικευεις.

----------


## lill

ναι πανελλήνιες.......κ εσύ..../??

----------


## lill

α.....δηλαδή στο θέμα μου είμαι βαρετή κρίνο.......????????
οκ

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω ειμαι στα...γερονταματα λολ απλως μου ρθε η ορεξη να βγλαω μια σχολη στο ανοικτο πανεπιστημιο:)

δεν παω και πολυ καλα ομως γιατι δεν ζοριζομαι...αλλα δεν εχω και κανα δρεπανι πανω απο το κεφαλι μου...ναι οι πανελληνιες ειναι ασχημη εμπειρια.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lill_
> α.....δηλαδή στο θέμα μου είμαι βαρετή κρίνο.......????????
> οκ



εσυ τι λες?
αποστασιοποιησου λιγο και διαβασε το ολο απο την αρχη σαν να μην εισαι εσυ.
Θα δεις οτι λες συνεχεια τα ιδια και τα ιδια.
Πιστευεις οτι δεν θα βαριοσουν να τα διαβασεις?

----------


## lill

οκ.........
μη το διαβάσεις.....
εγώ είπα οτι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το συζητάμε άλλο.....
αστο οκ....δεν ξαναγράφω...!!!!!!!

----------


## krino

οπως νομιζεις,
αν αλλαξεις γνωμη το ξανασυζηταμε.

----------


## lill

τί να αλλάξω γνώμη,με δουλεύεις...????
έχω καταντήσει βαρετή ή όχι...??

----------


## krino

πως μπορω να πω οτι εισαι βαρετη οταν δεν σε ξερω καθολου?
Δεν καταλαβαινεις οτι η συγκεκριμενη ανακυκλωση στο θεμα σου,
εχει κουρασει πανω απο ολα εσενα την ιδια?


Αναρωτιεμαι ομως για ποσο καιρο ακομα θα λεμε το ιδιο βιολι.....
Αντε και να πας σε ειδικο, αντε και να πας και αντε και να πας....

----------


## lill

οκ......όπως νομίζεις,έληξε..!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by krino_
> οπως νομιζεις,
> αν αλλαξεις γνωμη το ξανασυζηταμε.

----------


## lill

εσύ το αποφάσισες...

----------


## krino

δεν αφησες και αλλα περιθωρια.....

----------


## lill

τί να πώ....//????
οκ συγγνώμη κ όλας...

----------


## krino

μεχρι να πας σε ειδικο,
η συγνώμη δεν γινεται δεκτη.....


:)

----------


## lill

εννοούσα συγγνώμη που σε κουράσαμε...!!!!

----------


## krino

χμμμ α ναι,
αλλα θα ξεκουραστω μολις πας στον ειδικο?

νταξ?

----------


## lill

απογοητεύτηκα....!!!!

----------


## lill

ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## krino

ολα καλα - ολα ανθηρα....

:)

----------


## Φωτεινη!

και εμεις ελπιζουμε να εισαι και εσυ καλα!!!:)

----------


## aeolus74

διάβασε αυτό το βιβλίο

http://www.eles.gr/bfl.asp

----------


## lill

ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΘΗΡΑ......




τέλος πάντων,ευχαριστώ για το βιβλίο όποτε μπορέσω θα το πάρω.....προς το παρόν έχει κάποιες προτάσεις...!!!!!!!!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

γιατι τι εγινε?

----------


## lill

γιατί δεν είναι όλα πάνα εύκολα,και το να είσαι μόνο σου σίγουρα είναι ένα απο όλα αυτά....
θα μου πείς επιλογή μου,οκ....απλά ένιωσα οτι σας κουράζω και για αυτό έκανα πίσω,αλλιώς πίστεψέ με δεν θα επέλεγα να είμαι μόνη μου σε όλο αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο...!!!!!!ίσα ίσα....!!!!

----------


## nature

Lill, δεν μας κούρασες, ειλικρινά. 
Οπως είδες υπάρχουν πολλά μέλη που ενδιαφέρονται για σένα και επικοινωνούν μαζί σου ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του. Ολοι κάνουμε έναν αγώνα που κάποιες φορές πάει καλά και άλλες όχι. Εγώ πχ κάνω αγώνα να κόψω το τσιγάρο. Το κόβω για λίγους μήνες, και μετά, τσουπ, κάτι γίνεται που με αγχώνει και το ξαναρχίζω. Θάπρεπε να ντρέπομαι που δεν τον κερδίζω προς το παρόν τον αγώνα αυτόν? 
Ετσι και σύ κάνεις τις προσπάθειές σου για το πρόβλημά σου. Προσωπικά αναγνωρίζω ότι έχεις κάνει τα πρώτα βήματα. Μην απογοητεύεσαι που δεν έλυσες το πρόβλημα. Συνέχισε με επόμενα βήματα και πήγαινε και σε έναν ειδικό. Εμείς εδώ είμαστε να μας λες τα νέα και τα μικρά καθημερινά βηματάκια σου είτε είναι προς τα εμπρός είτε προς τα πίσω και με χαρά θα ακούσουμε μια μέρα το μεγάλο βήμα: τον ειδικό.

----------


## RainAndWind

Γεια σου λιλάκι όμορφοοο,τι γίνεται,πώς πάει η ζωή;:)

----------


## lill

ρέιν.....οκ χαίρομαι που το βλέπεις έτσι απλά είχα μια συζήτηση στις τελευταίες σελίδες και εκεί καταλήξαμε στο οτι επαναλαμβάνομαι άρα καταντάω και κουραστική αυτό είπα πρίν.....πάντως χαίρομαι που έχεις τη διάθεση να με ακούσεις........και ελπίζω το μεγάλο νέο να μήν αργίσω πολύ να το ανακοινώσω....!!!!!

----------


## lill

nature,τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα,δεν έχω πλέον σχεδόν καθόλου χρόνο,έχω σταματήσει και να βγαίνω λόγω διαβάσματος οπότε πάλι καλά που μιλάω μαζί σας μέσα απο δώ και έρχομαι σε επαφή με κόσμο.....
γενικά τίποτα δεν πάει καλά αλλά τέλος πάντων.....ελπίζω τα πράγματα να φτιάξουν σιγά σιγά γιατί δεν τη παλεύω καθόλου....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Lill,πώς είσαι κοριτσάκι μου;Εύχομαι το άγχος σου να έχει μειωθεί κάπως,αν και ο καιρός πλησιάζει για τις εξετάσεις και φαντάζομαι πως αυτό δε βοηθά και πολύ να απαλλαγείς από περιττά ψυχολογικά βάρη,ε;Άλλο κακό της χείριστης παιδείας μας αυτό το ανθρωποφαγικό μοντέλο των εξετάσεων,αχ.Τέσπα.

Ήθελα επίσης να σου γράψω πως κάποιοι ψυχίατροι συνταγογραφούν κάποιες κατηγορίες φαρμάκων που βοηθούν αρκετά στην αρχική καταπολέμηση εθισμών(συμπεριλαμβανομέν ς της βουλιμίας και των καθαρτικών συνηθειών της,όπως και του binge eating,ή το comfort/emotional self-feeding αλλά και του καπνίσματος).Οι συγκεκριμένες κατηγορίες φαρμάκων δεν είναι εθιστικές,άρα μην το φοβάσαι καθόλου αυτό,οι παρενέργειες ελεγχόμενες σύμφωνα με έρευνες σε ομάδες ατόμων και τα αποτελέσματα αρκετά ενθαρρυντικά.
Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και κάτι τέτοιο παράλληλα με τη βοήθεια ενός ειδικού στις διατροφικές διαταραχές.

Θα χαρώ πολύ ν\'ακούσω νέα σου,μην κολλάς να μας γράφεις,stay close αν βλέπεις ότι σου είναι βοηθητικό,δίνε το παρόν,έστω και για να πεις ένα γεια.Σε χαιρετώ.:)

----------


## lill

φυσικά και το άγχος μου βαράει κόκκινο....δεν είναι να μου μιλάς κάνω μπάμ,σε δύο δευτερόλεπτα....!!!!!
άσε,πολύ ψυχοφθόρα διαδικασία...τουλάιστον να μην πάει τσάμπα ρε γαμώτο.....!!!!!!
έχω πολλά προβλήματα με το στομάχι μου,τη βουλιμία την έχω σταματήσει....αλλά το άγχος με έχει καταστρέψει.....
νιώθω οτι το έχουν δέσει κόμπο και το σφίγγουν....!!!διπλώνομαι απο το πόνο πολλές φορές...το έχω συζητήσει με τους γονείς μου αλλά μου λένε οτι δεν είναι τίποτα...είναι νευρικό και απλά πρέπει να χαλαρώσω....!!!!!βλακείες,δεν θα τη βγάλω καθαρή φέτος....με έχει κυριεύσει το άγχος......!!!!!!!!!
τέλος πάντων...ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου...να είσαι καλά.....!!!!!!
δεν πλησιάζει απλά ο καιρός...παρασκευή 14/5 δίνουμε...δλδ σε τρέις μέρες...!!!!!πώς σου φαίνεται...??

----------


## Φωτεινη!

καλη επιτυχια..!!!

----------


## streidi

Lill δεν παρακολούθησα όλη τη συζήτηση μόνο την αρχή της οπότε δεν ξέρω τι έχει ειπώθηκε στη συνέχεια, πάντως τα στοιχεία που γράφεις για το βάρος σου και για αυτό που θες να φτάσεις είναι ανησυχητικά (είσαι ήδη αδύνατη και αν βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου χοντρό όπως λες ίσως οφείλεται στην παραμόρφωση που προκαλούν στην αυτοεικόνα οι διαταραχές διατροφής...)
Ήθελα να σου πω να μπεις στο σάιτ 2medusa.com να δεις ΠΟΣΟ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΣ είναι οι διαταραχές διατροφής-μην το αφήνεις στην τύχη του το θέμα, μίλα με κάποιον!
Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά με τις εξετάσεις σου, θα ακουστώ μπανάλ αλλά τα 18 δεν ξανάρχονται οπότε όσο μπορείς μην αγχώνεσαι, τα καλύτερα θα έρθουν!

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

αντε περιμενουμε χαρουμενα νεα απο τις πανελληνιες!

----------


## RainAndWind

Τα καλύτερα lill εύχομαι κι εγώ,προσηλώσου στο στόχο και βουρ.:)

----------


## lill

μακάρι και ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σας.....!!!!
αν περάσω,όλα περασμένα ξεχασμένα.....!!!!!!μην ανησυχείτε,μετά θα μπούν όλα σε μια σειρά...αλλά αν όχι,την πάτησα.....!!!!!δεν ξέρω τί μπορεί να κάνω,αλήθεια....!!!!!!!
πάντως στρείδι,ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες θα το τσεκάρω....!!!!!

----------


## Sofia

lill,

καλη επιτυχια ευχομαι κ εγω...

Ξερω θα ακουστει κλισε, αλλα κι εγω ετσι πιστευα. Πώς αν περασω η ζωη μου θα γινει ευκολη, αν οχι με περιμενει μια κολαση. Θελω να σου πω οτι διαψευστηκα πανηγυρικα!

Παρολα αυτα, ευχομαι να γραψεις τοσο καλα, οσο επιθυμεις κ ονειρευεσαι κ οι κοποι σου να πιασουν τοπο:)

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by lill_
> γειά σε όλους......
> μόλις έγινα μέλος στην παρέα σας και χαίρομαι πολύ για αυτό μιάς και το τελευταίο καιρό δεν βρίσκω κάποιον για να μιλήσω και ακόμα και όταν βρίσκω,δεν είναι αυτός σε φάση...!!!!!!!
> είμαι 18 χρονών,πάω τρίτη λυκείου και φιλοδοξώ να περάσω στις πανελλαδιικές...!!!!!
> δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς λίγο πολύ έχω πέσει και εγώ θύμα της νέας μόδας που θέλει τις γυναίκες πολύ αδύνατες και δεν διστάζω να το πώ,πάντα τα λέω έξω απο τα δόντια...!!!!
> έχω περάσει απο πολλές φάσεις για να χάσω κιλά,βουλιμία,δεν έτρωγα καθόλου κλπ....
> δυστυχώς πέρα απο κάποια ψευτοκιλάκια δεν τα κατάφερα...!!!!
> είμαι 1,70 και ζυγίζω 58 κιλά....!!!!!ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΟ...!!!!
> είμαι χοντρή και το ξέρω....κ αν όχι χοντρή γεματούλα,με απαίσιο σώμα....!!!!!!!
> ...


δεν διαβασα όλο ο θέμα παραμονο την αρχη αυτο δηλαδη που ειναι σε παραθεση εισαι 1,70 και 58 κιλα και εισαι χοντρη θα μας τρελάνεις; πρεπει όντως να πας σε ειδικο δηλαδη πρεπει να παθεις νευρικη ανορεξια για να εισαι αδύνατη;

----------


## lill

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 50(ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΤΩ)ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΟΤΝ 50!!!!!

----------


## Lou!

γεια σου lill,

νομίζω ότι το πόσα κιλά θα έπρεπε να είσαι δεν είναι θέμα για να συζητήσουμε 2 μέρες πριν τις πανελλήνιες!

από τη δική μου πείρα έχοντας δώσει πολλές εξετάσεις μαθημάτων στη ζωή μου (και έχοντας την πατήσει κάποιες φορές), θα σου πω ότι μια καλή τακτική που μειώνει το άγχος τον εξετάσεων (τουλάχιστον σε εμένα το μείωνε) είναι να μην σκέφτεσαι με όρους άσπρο-μαύρο σχετικά με το πόσα ξέρεις η δεν ξέρεις, αλλα με όρους “προσπαθώ να γράψω όσο πιο πολύ μπορώ”. Πχ σκέψεις του τύπου “ωx δεν ξέρω αυτό, άρα δεν ξέρω τίποτα” είναι πολύ αγχωτικές.
Ξεκίνα να γράφεις πρώτα αυτά που ξέρεις και ο,τι δεν ξέρεις μην το αφήσεις να σε πανικοβάλει. Άσε ό,τι δεν ξέρεις για το τέλος και χρησιμοποίησε την κρίση σου μήπως μπορείς να βγάλεις μια έστω και μέτρια απάντηση.
Φανταστικά σενάρια του τύπου “και τι θα κάνω αν συμβεί αυτό η αν συμβεί εκείνο, πχ αν δεν γράψω καλά”, άστα για μετά το τέλος των εξετάσεων. Τώρα προσπάθησε να γράψεις σε κάθε μάθημα όσο πιο καλά μπορείς.
Τέλος, δεν χρειάζεται να τα ξέρεις όλα και να τα γράψεις όλα σωστά για να περάσεις σε πολλές καλές σχολές (εκτός κι αν θέλεις καμιά ιατρική). Οπότε το να μην παραιτηθείς αλλά να γράψεις “όσο πιο καλά μπορείς, αλλα όχι κατ ανάγκην τέλεια” πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ σημαντικό.

Εύχομαι κι εγώ καλή επιτυχία! :)

----------


## lill

ειλικρινά είμαι σκατά δεν αντέχω άλλο.....
πανελλήνιες έγραψα 13,7 και δεν πιάνω τίποτα απο όσα ήθελα,το δίπλωμα μου στα γαλλικά δεν το πήρα,η γιαγιά μου είναι στο νοσοκομείο,τα οικονομικά είναι χάλια για να πάω έστω κάπου για σπουδές η για να ξαναδώσω,δουλεύω αλλά και πάλι δεν φτάνουν...και όλα μου φταίνε...!!!
το στομάχι μου είναι πάλι χάλια,πήγα στο φαρμακείο και μου έδωσαν ζαντάκ πρωί βράδυ,και τίποτα δεν πάει καλά πια...!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Γιατί αυτά που ανέφερες είναι η καταστροφή του κόσμου όμως lill?Για επεξεργάσου το λιγάκι διαφορετικά.Θα ξαναδώσεις πανελλήνιες.Η γιαγιά γιαγιά είναι,ε,προβλήματα υγείας θα έχει,δεν είναι λογικό;(περαστικά της επίσης).Δεν πήρες το δίπλωμα για τα γαλλικά,κι αυτό ξαναδώστο.Δεν έχεις λεφτά;Δεν είσαι η μόνη.

Το στομαχάκι για να το φτιάξεις προσπάθησε να μην σκέφτεσαι με όρους άσπρο-μαύρο,να μην μεγενθύνεις τις δυσκολίες και να μη τις θεωρείς αξεπέραστες.Πίνε κάνα γαλατάκι,χαμομήλι με λίγο μέλι καμιά ωρίτσα πριν τον ύπνο,κάνε ασκησούλες για την αναπνοή όταν αγχώνεσαι για να βάζεις τον εαυτό σου ξανά σε πιο ήρεμη κατάσταση.Για κάνα μπανάκι πήγες,ή όχι ακόμη;

----------


## elis

και που δε περασεσ δεν εγινε και τιποτα πρωτον μπορεισ να ξαναδωσεισ και δευτερον τι προτιμασ να ψαχνεισ για δουλεια στα 25 και να μη σε παιρνει κανεισ επειδη δεν εχεισ εμπειρια η στα 25 να χεισ το λιγοτερο 5 χρονια εμπειρια σε καποια δουλεια πραγμα που σε κανει πιο ελκυστικη ωσ εργαζομενο και παραλληλα θα εχεισ και ενσημα για τη συνταξη που ειναι νωρισ ακομα αλλα οταν θα φθασει εκεινη η ωρα θα λεσ τι καλα που δουλευα τοτε τα γαλλικα τα ξαναδινεισ ανετα λιγα τα λεφτα που χρειαζονται η γιαγια και που ειναι στο νοσοκομειο εχει παιδια να την κοιταξουνε δεν ειναι δικο σου θεμα αυτο στα λεω ολα αυτα γιατι ειμαι στα 28 εχω παρει πτυχιο τει αυτοματισμου καλο τει θεωρειται και επειδη δε μπορω να βρω δουλεια στο αντικειμενο μου αναγκαζομαι να ψαχνω για δουλειεσ οτι να ναι που θα μπορουσα να τισ κανω κι αν ειχα τελειωσει το λυκειο αν το ηξερα αυτο δε θα πηγαινα στη σχολη και τωρα θα ειχα δουλεια και εμπειρια σε κατι να μη σου αναφερω οτι απο τα φαρμακα που παιρνω η απο τα ψυχολογικα μου κουραζομαι ευκολα οποτε ψαχνω και για ελαφριεσ δουλειεσ στυλ φυλλαδια η πακετασ η 4ωρο χωρισ ευθυνεσ οποτε τα πραγματα ειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολα και το πτυχιο ακομα πιο αχρηστο

----------


## elis

πιστευω να εχεισ καταλαβει οτι και 48 κιλα να γινεισ που θα εισαι πολυ αδυνατη ειχα κοπελα 170 48 κιλα και ξερω παλι θα ασχολεισαι με τα κιλα σου οποτε το προβλημα σου μαλλον δεν ειναι τα κιλα η αν ειναι σε μικρο βαθμο αποδεξου το γιατι μια ζωη αυτο θα εχεισ επισησ αν το ονειρο σου ειναι να αδυνατισεισ μαζεψε λεφτα και πηγαινε στα μποντιλαιν να ισιωσεισ δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τραγικο το ποσο που χρειαζεται ετσι πληροφοριακα ειχε γινει μια ερευνα στη αγγλια για τισ γυναικεσ καθε φορα που θα σκεφτονταν την εμφανιση τουσ θα πατουσαν ενα κουμπι περιτο να σου πω οτι το πατουσαν απο εκατονταδεσ φορεσ μεχρι και χιλιαδεσ μεσα στη μερα οι ερευνητεσ θεωρησαν οτι αυτο ειναι μια μορφη ψυχωσησ

----------


## lill

ρέιν,όχι απλά για μπανάκι δεν πήγα,τρέχω και δεν φτάνω....
δεν ξέρω περίμενα μετά απο όσα πέρασα κάτι καλύτερο...δεν τα βλέπω όλα μαύρα ,τα βλέπω ρεαλιστικά...!!!δεν είναι δυστυχώς όλα τόσο απλά..δεν πέρασες,ξαναδίνεισ κλπ....!!!!ξέρεις πόσο πάλεψα και δεν κατάφερα τίποτα...?για αυτό σου λέω,δεν είναι εύκολο..!!!!

----------


## lill

πάντ,καλά όλα αυτά,σίγουρα υπάρχουν και χειρότερα,αλλά δεν κοιτάμε τα χειρότερα τα καλύτερα κοιτάμε και ελπίζουμε να τα φτάσουμε...
το πρόβλημα μου αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είναι τα κιλά μου είναι οτι δεν έχουμε λεφτά ούτε για να σπουδάσω,ούτε για να ξαναδώσω γαλλικά ούτε για να δώσω ξανά πανελλήνιες,οπότε όσο και αν θέλω εγώ..no money no haney...
ναι οκ με νοιάζουν και τα κιλά μου αλλά αυτό που με ν οιάζει περισσότερο είναι η γιαγιά μου που έχει θέματα με την υγεία της και έπαθε τώρα εγκεφαλικό και με νοιάζει οτι κανένα απο τα όνειρά μου δεν πραγματοποιείται.....καταλα αίνεις..??

----------


## justme

lill ένα γειά από εμένα.
Δεν κάθισα να διαβάσω όλο το θέμα σου. 
Αλλά σε βλέπω πολύ στεναχωρημένη και είπα να σου γράψω τις δικές μου σκέψεις ακόμα και αν είναι εντελώς ξεκάρφωτες.

Όσο και να στεναχωριέσαι για την αγαπημένη σου γιαγιά η ζωή αυτά τα έχει. και χειρότερα ακόμα. Ίσως γιαυτό υπάρχουν και οι αρρώστεις. Για να μας προετοιμάζουν.

Το πτυχίο των γαλλικών θα το χρειαστείς για επαγγελματικούς λόγους? (άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγλέματος καθηγήτρια ξένης γλώσσας?) Πάντως εάν γνωρίζεις καλά την γαλλική (ακόμα και χωρίς το πτυχίο σου) μπορείς (έστω και στο παράνομο) να δουλέψεις με παιδάκια. Δεν ξέρω που δουλεύεις και με τι ωράρια αλλά η γαλλική, αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι στα σχολεία που σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει ανάγκη για άτομα που την γνωρίζουν.

Το 13,7 που έγραψες σε περνάει σε κάποια σχολή ακόμα και κάποια που νομίζεις ότι δεν σε αφορά καθόλου? Εάν ναι μην την απορρίψεις εκ των προτέρων. 

Όσον αφορά το θέμα των κιλών και της εμφάνισής σου διάβασα αρκετά μυνήματα που σου γράφουν ότι λάθος το βλέπεις ότι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να χάσεις κιλά και γιαυτό δεν θα σου γράψω ακριβώς το ίδιο και εγώ

Και έτσι γενικά. Τα όνειρά μας ΠΑΝΤΑ πραγματοποιούνται. ΌΧΙ όμως πάντα στον ακριβή χρόνο που θέτουμε αυθαίρετα εμείς οι ίδιοι.

----------


## lill

τί να πώ παιδιά ίσως είμαι λάθος και απλά δεν το καταλαβαίνω....!!!!!

----------

